# My Final Year the Journey.....



## 3752

So guys and girls the time has finally arrived for me to prep for the final time, so this will be my very last Prep Journal....

I am starting my prep on Monday the 2nd of January 2012 which is 17 weeks before my qualifier the NABBA West Britain on the 29th of April in Exeter.

for the last 12 months i have been working with Skip Hill from Intense Muscle and acheived my highest off season weight of 238lbs because we have worked so well together we will continue to work together through my Prep to the British Finals on the 2nd of June.

Another big recent (in the last 2 days) change for me is that i am now a part of Team CSN (Cardiff Sports Nutrition http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/) this is a great oppertunity for me to trial and use new products to the market place as i am going to have a review column of latest supplements in my BEEF column starting February, so i thank Marc from CSN for the oppertunity and look forward to working together in the next year.....

Ok so back to the prep, my starting weight as of this morning is 232lbs i do not set a end weight but i am assuming it will be around the 200lb mark......

The supplements i will be using at the start will be:

VPX SRO Isolate

BodiTronics Iso Splash

Scivation Xtend BCAA's

AD Ravenous

All-Max Joint recovery

All-Max Razor8

i have some Dexaprine from iForce but am not going to use it at the moment due to its severe appetite suppression........

my cycle will be all short esters..

Test Prop

Tren Ace

Mast Prop

Orals will be added at a point in the prep

GH will be used ED and so will peptides.

My training will be a Push/Pull/Legs system, i used this for my prep to the Universe and it worked very well so will restart this as of Monday.

Monday:

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Wednesday:

Quads/Hamstrings/Calf's

Friday:

Back/Biceps/Traps/R Delts

Cardio will be 30min on non training days to start with.....this will increase as the weeks go by....

so that is it guys wish me luck.....


----------



## dr gonzo

Good luck mate subbed. Will be an interesting read


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

Mint. Will follow with interest.


----------



## Impreza_Turbo

Good luck mate..

What's diet going to consist of, I know it will vary closer to comp but just something vague.


----------



## andymc88

Good look mate all the best in the new year to


----------



## Mingster

Wishing you all the best with this. I'm sure I will learn a lot:thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild

Best of luck mate!


----------



## flinty90

cant wait to get stuck into this Scarb... and take p1ss out of you lol.. not really good luck big boy...


----------



## Jay_1986

Subbed, will be very interesting to see how you approach this and what it takes to compete at such a high standard. Good luck with your goals this year.


----------



## jamiedilk

yeah good luck buddy !!


----------



## chrisj28

Best of luck buddy look forward to reading this journal.


----------



## 3752

Impreza_Turbo said:


> Good luck mate..
> 
> What's diet going to consist of, I know it will vary closer to comp but just something vague.


normal stuff mate...Chicken, Basmati rice, Oats, PB, EVOO, etc....

so back in the gym tonight after a weeks break it was a good session but i took it lighter than normal due to it being my first day back and my shoulder twinge i had before Christmas.....

i am back doing the Push/Pull/Legs training M/W/F as i prefer this way of training whilst prepping as it allows me to hit it hard in the gym and then recover the day after......i used it for the Nabba Universe in 2010 and i came to the stage not as fatigued as in previous years.....

My reps range between 8-12 i never go below 8 though if i cannot make 8 then the weight is to heavy and i will reduce it.

Chest:

Incline Smiths press 3 warm-ups and 2 working sets @100kg

Flat dead press 2 working sets @ 120kg

Seated Fly machine 2 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 2 working sets @18kg

Seated shoulder dead press 2 working sets @ 60kg

Seated shoulder press machine 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

Overhead Rope extensions 2 working sets

V Bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Diet today:#

Meal 1 - Whey Isolate/Nuts

Meal 2/3/4 - Chicken/Basmati rice/EVOO

Pre and Intra WO - 3 scoops Extend, 1 scoops Hemorush, half scoop razor 8

PWO - Coco pops rocks, Whey Isolate

Meal 6 - Baked spud/Chicken

no cardio today as it is a training day.......


----------



## Taylor25

subbed mate good luck


----------



## tprice

good luck!


----------



## Ts23

any reason you only work out 3 times per week when prepping mate? im sure this will change to 4-5 when getting closer to the day ?


----------



## 3752

Ts23 said:


> any reason you only work out 3 times per week when prepping mate? im sure this will change to 4-5 when getting closer to the day ?


why are you sure of that? i train this way all the way up to the show andit works very well in fact better than any other way i have done before........i have more energy overall and my physique does not look as tired......no need in my opinion to change it if it works which it does for me...


----------



## jamiedilk

alright buddy does ur diet change alot before a show i.e do u just drop carbs..... every few weeks ???


----------



## RowRow

Going to be fascinating reading. Best of luck.


----------



## big_jim_87

Nice! Can't wait!

If you do any comps nearer central uk I may try and get up and see ya, can't get to the west country as too far for a day....


----------



## m575

Giving up competing now then mate I assume? Any reason or is age creeping up on you? :lol:


----------



## tyramhall

Good luck mate. Look forward to keeping up with your progress


----------



## Sub-Zero

This is going to be a good read! Good Luck mate!!


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Will be following. Are you a Cardiff lad then or just sponsored by them?


----------



## 3752

jamiedilk said:


> alright buddy does ur diet change alot before a show i.e do u just drop carbs..... every few weeks ???


As I come into the show both my carbs and fats will decrease but my protein will remain constant



big_jim_87 said:


> Nice! Can't wait!
> 
> If you do any comps nearer central uk I may try and get up and see ya, can't get to the west country as too far for a day....


ha ha no mate south west and NW buddy.....



m575 said:


> Giving up competing now then mate I assume? Any reason or is age creeping up on you? :lol:


lol no nothing to do with age just other things in my life like a new baby.......plus I just feel it is time mate



Ddraig_Goch said:


> Will be following. Are you a Cardiff lad then or just sponsored by them?


no mate just sponsored by them....


----------



## big_jim_87

New baby is no excuse! Lol my 1st comp was with mrs 5months ish preggas then my 2nd show my boy was 7-8months old and was yearning and I'll 3 times (so was I) threw prep. Lack of sleep was crap... Still is as still teethining bless him lol.

Only thing I can say is I cba to feed, change a nappy etc still there for the fun bits but pass him back when grumpy or had a shyt lol

Tbh I did get upset towards the end of prep as sarah done every thing even all the night stuff

One night George was up set so I went to get him back to sleep.... Picked him up and he looked around the room for Sarah and when he realised she wasn't there he went mental! Couldn't settle him at all... Hit me that my prep had got right in the way of my family life.


----------



## dtlv

I might be able to make the show in exeter to lay down some support, hope so anyway.

Love the diet and training plan, gonna be a great journal to follow.

Other than the inevitable stresses of the end stage of prep when the dieting gets hard, what aspect of prep do you find most difficult... and what's the most fun bit?


----------



## Raptor

Good luck with this, sounds like it'll be a very interesting journal


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> New baby is no excuse! Lol my 1st comp was with mrs 5months ish preggas then my 2nd show my boy was 7-8months old and was yearning and I'll 3 times (so was I) threw prep. Lack of sleep was crap... Still is as still teethining bless him lol.
> 
> Only thing I can say is I cba to feed, change a nappy etc still there for the fun bits but pass him back when grumpy or had a shyt lol
> 
> Tbh I did get upset towards the end of prep as sarah done every thing even all the night stuff
> 
> One night George was up set so I went to get him back to sleep.... Picked him up and he looked around the room for Sarah and when he realised she wasn't there he went mental! Couldn't settle him at all... Hit me that my prep had got right in the way of my family life.


ha ha no excuse at all Jim it is no the fact she is pregnant but i normally prep for 6 months + so it takes alot out of the family with a new son on the way and that i work away alot (just about to drive upto North Wales until Friday) i dont think stepping onstage for 5min(no matter how much i love it) is worth not having time with the family......



Dtlv74 said:


> I might be able to make the show in exeter to lay down some support, hope so anyway.
> 
> Love the diet and training plan, gonna be a great journal to follow.
> 
> Other than the inevitable stresses of the end stage of prep when the dieting gets hard, what aspect of prep do you find most difficult... and what's the most fun bit?


that would be great if you could make it down mate....most stressful is definatly the last month where you are doing every thing you can but the changes are so small it gets to you......as for most enjoyable definatly onstage, it does confuse me when guys step onstage after months of prepping not to enjoy the experiance.....



Raptor said:


> Good luck with this, sounds like it'll be a very interesting journal


cheers mate...


----------



## Milky

Love the competetive journals on here.... good luck paul, if anyone has the knowledge to do it, its you.


----------



## Mitch.

Good luck for your last comp.

Will you continue judging once you hang up your posing trunks?

I'm at uni in Exeter so will be along to watch. Where abouts is it being held?


----------



## 3752

Mitch6689 said:


> Good luck for your last comp.
> 
> Will you continue judging once you hang up your posing trunks?
> 
> I'm at uni in Exeter so will be along to watch. Where abouts is it being held?


yes mate i qualified to be a NABBA judge because i was going to stop competing so will be common place at the judging table....it is being held at the corn exchange in exeter mate...


----------



## RACK

No need to wish you luck mate as we both know you don't need it. All the best with this and look forward to readin the journey


----------



## L00NEY

All the best hope it goes well!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys.....

Today i travelled up to North Wales for business and what a sh1tty day it has been for travelling.....i will be working away until Friday morning when i travel home.

today is a non training day so just cardio completed, i did it tonight rather than this morning due to having to set off early....cardio was 35min on the stepper....

Food:

Meal 1: Whey Isolate/Nuts

Meals 2/3/4: Basmati rice/Chicken (meals 2+3 included 100g banana) EVOO

Meals 5/6: Whey Isolate/BCAA's/PB

i have decided not to start the cycle until next weekend for no other reason than i did not want to start it now


----------



## 3752

First leg session of 2012 tonight and it was a good one.....

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

One Leg Leg press 3 working sets (each leg  )

Hamstrings:

Seated curl 3 working sets

Lying leg curl 3 working sets

Calf's:

Seated calf raises 6 working sets

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats/Fruit/Nuts/Whey

Meal 2 - Oats/Fruit/Nuts/Whey

Meal 3 - Chicken/New Potatoes

Meal 4 - Whey/Nuts

Pre-WO - 1 scoop Razor8/3 scoops Extend/1 Scoop Hemorush

Meal 5 - Cereal/Whey

Meal 6 - Oats/Fruit/Nuts/Whey

i finished my workout with 30min cardio on the stepper....now that was fukcing hard


----------



## Nemises

How are you prepping food when away from home.?


----------



## dtlv

Stepper for 30 mins after that leg workout... masochist :tongue:


----------



## 3752

Nemises said:


> How are you prepping food when away from home.?


the Oat meals are done by adding hot water, the chicken meals was done in the microwave at my head office i would not normally have this when working on a client site.....



Dtlv74 said:


> Stepper for 30 mins after that leg workout... masochist :tongue:


yes mate and it was really hard......


----------



## big_jim_87

Hats off to you mate, legs and stepper in the same session....


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> Hats off to you mate, legs and stepper in the same session....


got to get my Glutes out this year .....


----------



## zak1990

Good luck m8 How it goes well


----------



## stevo99

what sort of intensity do you do your cardio sessions at Paul? The non training day session in particular rather than PWO or are they the same?


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> got to get my Glutes out this year .....


I have a tip that works every time.... Wear smaller trunks lol


----------



## 3752

stevo99 said:


> what sort of intensity do you do your cardio sessions at Paul? The non training day session in particular rather than PWO or are they the same?


they are the sample mate it is moderate although after legs it does not seem that way 

at the moment i do 30min cardio per day....


----------



## stevo99

Pscarb said:


> they are the sample mate it is moderate although after legs it does not seem that way
> 
> at the moment i do 30min cardio per day....


And will you up the time or intensity nearer the show?

I read so much on fat burning zones and all the rest of it. I tend to work around 170hr on my cardio. I want to get fitter as well as burn fat.


----------



## 3752

stevo99 said:


> And will you up the time or intensity nearer the show?
> 
> I read so much on fat burning zones and all the rest of it. I tend to work around 170hr on my cardio. I want to get fitter as well as burn fat.


my intensity stays the same as i go by HR i do 75% of Max as i get leaner and fitter i increase the difficulty by way of incline or time...


----------



## darksider

All the best buddy hope you go out on a high


----------



## usernameneeded

just seen this and looks like it could be good for learning

good luck

subbed


----------



## sceptic13

Hi Paul . All the very best with the prep. Will be following with interest.

Terry.


----------



## 3752

cheers Terry...hope you and Mich had a great Christmas?

i am back home now and it has been a long day, yesterday was a rest day but i got little rest through the night due to neck tension giving me a really bad headache all night.....i woke at 6am after what seemed like 10min sleep then got ready and set off on the 5hr trip back home to Plymouth.....

I was all ready to train at the normal time when i got a call to tell me i had to setup a conference call with America at 6pm the exact time i start training.......so i finally managed to train and do cardio at 8.30pm so just got back now which means i don't have time to have my 6th meal.....

Training:

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Rack pulls 3 working sets @ 2 x 120kg, 1 x 140kg

Rear delts:

Reverse cable x overs 3 working sets

Facepulls 2 working sets

Biceps:

BB Curl 3 working sets

Seated concentration curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 1 working set

i had to alter my back workout and lighten the pulldown weight due to a slight injury i have on my teres minor but was very happy with pulling 140kg for 10

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats, Whey, Nuts, Grapes

Meal 2 - Whey, Nuts

Meal 3/4 - Chicken, Basmati rice, Coconut oil

Meal 5 - PWO - Cereal, Whey

i am absolutely shattered now so going to try and get some shut eye before getting up for more cardio....


----------



## 3752

that's the first week over and done with.....weighed in today and i am now 225lbs so a drop of 7lbs which is not a shock as anyone will tell you the first week of a comp diet will give a big drop but this will settle.....

i was going to start my cycle last week but couldn't so i am starting it tomorrow this will lead to a small gain as i am using fast esters from the start but no orals yet.....


----------



## Raptor

Good luck with the prep and the cycle, i'm using Prop and Ace myself but really don't like jabbing eod, i'm currently doing e3d... could you get away with doing it twice a week if you did say 4ml in each jab? I know they say eod or the esters will of cleared but i'm not sure about that, what do you think?


----------



## 3752

well those who say that don't understand esters then  the half life is sufficient to be able to jab these both E3D i have done it before and found it has had no less effectivness......


----------



## RACK

Nice one on the initial drop mate, going in the right direction


----------



## Raptor

Pscarb said:


> well those who say that don't understand esters then  the half life is sufficient to be able to jab these both E3D i have done it before and found it has had no less effectivness......


Yeah thanks for confirming, some mates in the gym said that "it has" to be shot eod but i'd much rather do e3d


----------



## 3752

thats the first week down only another 16 to go for the West.....

today was Chest/Shoulders and Triceps 8 working sets each body-part...

Chest:

Due to my shoulder injury getting much worse tonight's session was not as balls out as it should of been......

Flat Dead Press 3 working sets [email protected], [email protected]

Machine flat fly 3 working sets

Hammer Incline press 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Seated Dead Press 3 working sets

DB side raise 3 working sets

DB press tony freeman style with 14kg DB's

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine Dips 3 working sets

DB kickbacks 2 working sets

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats, Nuts, Whey, Grapes

Meal 2 - Chicken, Basmati Rice, Coconut oil

Meal 3 - Turkey Breast mince, Basmati rice, coconut oil

Meal 4 - Whey, PB

Meal 5 - Cereal, Whey

Meal 6 - Turkey Breast mince, wholegrain Basmati rice, coconut oil

feeling shattered tonight so think best to get to bed early now....


----------



## mal

you should get some of your training vids in herePaul,that would be cool,seeing the changes

over the coming months.


----------



## 3752

mal said:


> you should get some of your training vids in herePaul,that would be cool,seeing the changes
> 
> over the coming months.


cheers mate, i am going to do some new Vids in the coming weeks...


----------



## andymc88

Can a natty user have good results using your push pull legs routine also? Would your diet be a good foundation to start off? Of for there body weight for how much food they


----------



## 3752

the push/pull/legs workout is excellant for naturals as you get more rest than the standard type system.....as for the food obvouisly all the food is clean and someone could use themeals as an example but you would have to fit the amounts to your needs....


----------



## andymc88

I might this a try ive never did a 3 day split how would this look?

Monday chest shoulders tris

Flat bench 2x4-6reps

Incline db press 2x4-6reps

Weighted dips 2x4-6reps

Front military press 2x4-6reps

Side laterals 2x4-6reps

Rear lat raise 2x4-6reps

Over head tri db extension 3x4-6rels

Cable press down 2x4-6reps

Wednesday back bis traps

Deadlift 3x4-6reps

Weighted chins 2x4-6reps

Bb row 2x4-6reps

Bb shrug 2x4-6reps

Bb curl 3x4-6reps

Incline db curl 2x4-6reps

Forarm work/grip strength needs working as grip is a weakness

Friday legs

Back squats 3x4-6reps

Front squats 2x4-6reps

Wide stance leg press 2x4-6reps

Stiff leg dead lift 2x4-6reps

Calf raises 5x4-6reps


----------



## 3752

its ok i suppose not what i would do but ok.......


----------



## andymc88

I no seem to be hijacking your thread and this might be a bit cheeky but what would you do?


----------



## The Project

He is the Stig!



andymc88 said:


> I no seem to be hijacking your thread and this might be a bit cheeky but what would you do?


----------



## The Project

He is the Stig! but don't tell anyone.



andymc88 said:


> I no seem to be hijacking your thread and this might be a bit cheeky but what would you do?


----------



## 3752

went to see a physio yesterday about my shoulder as it got worse overnight after the session on Monday.....they said the issue was pretty bad but fixable then they did a combination of Trigger point Acupuncture, Deep Tissue massage and Shack wave treatment and just from that one session it feels much better, i have another session on friday.

Legs tonight and i was disappointed not to be able to do box squats as i could not get my left arm round the bar due to my shoulder.....

Quads:

Extensions 3 working sets

1 leg leg press 3 working sets

walking lunges 2 sets

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB stiff leg deads 4 working sets

completed with 30min on the stepper.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats/Whey/Grapes/Nuts

Meal 2/3 - Chicken/Basmati rice/coconut oil

Meal 4 - Whey/Nuts

Meal 5 - cereal/whey

Meal 6 - Chicken/Basmati rice

i have started trialing a new fat burner after not being able to use dexaprine (used for one day on Monday and felt crap) it is called Di-Methadrine i got it from my sponsor Cardiff Sports Nutrition it will be available in there shop next week i think......i have started on have a tablet as i am sensitive to stims and the feeling is a good one, i can feel it but it has no crash at all so so far so good, i will increase the recommended 1 tablet am and lunchtime over the next week to 10 days...

was asked by skip to weigh in today due to my 7lb drop last week and i am back to base weight after my re-feed of 225lbs which i am happy with.....i do expect to put on weight at some point due to just starting the cycle.....

i decided to start my peptides and stop the Gh for a few weeks as i found a few more vials of the clinical grade stuff i got from Tom before he packed it all in.....i will be using 100mcg of both Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 1-29 3 x day (Am/PreWO/B4 bed) i used it last night before bed and i was drowsy as i walked up the stairs to bed, best nights sleep in weeks....


----------



## big_jim_87

Good stuff so far bud.

Do we get update pics?

At least a fat pic now and shhhhhreddddded! Pic on stage?


----------



## LitLift

Paul, what is you carb intake on a average day?


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> i have started trialing a new fat burner after not being able to use dexaprine (used for one day on Monday and felt crap) it is called Di-Methadrine i got it from my sponsor Cardiff Sports Nutrition it will be available in there shop next week i think......i have started on have a tablet as i am sensitive to stims and the feeling is a good one, i can feel it but it has no crash at all so so far so good, i will increase the recommended 1 tablet am and lunchtime over the next week to 10 days...
> 
> .


Will be keeping an eye on this bit with interest mate. I was going to suggest you use something Rauwolscine based like Alpha-F1 if you were concerned about the Dexaprine. Can't find much on Di-Methadrine at the moment so will look at the CSN site next week.

Good luck on the prep, will be a grassy journal to follow.

:thumb:


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> Good stuff so far bud.
> 
> Do we get update pics?
> 
> At least a fat pic now and shhhhhreddddded! Pic on stage?


i will put up a pre-diet pic over the weekend mate, i am not one for pics though as i dont see the point if i am honest.....



LitLift said:


> Paul, what is you carb intake on a average day?


on a training day it is approx 400g on a non training day it is approx 220g....



DiggyV said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this bit with interest mate. I was going to suggest you use something Rauwolscine based like Alpha-F1 if you were concerned about the Dexaprine. Can't find much on Di-Methadrine at the moment so will look at the CSN site next week.
> 
> Good luck on the prep, will be a grassy journal to follow.
> 
> :thumb:


yea not heard of this one before but i am very sensative and Marc at CNS suggested this one to trial, this is one of the perks of being sponsored by CNS i do get first dibs on new products  it does have that 1.3DM thing in it though mate i think the same as Dexaprine but no where near as harsh.....


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> yea not heard of this one before but i am very sensative and Marc at CNS suggested this one to trial, this is one of the perks of being sponsored by CNS i do get first dibs on new products  it does have that 1.3DM thing in it though mate i think the same as Dexaprine but no where near as harsh.....


Jealous of the first dibs on fat loss products! 

Dex does seem to have a hell of a half life, and the appetite suppression would be a big problem for you right now, where as 1,3 DMAA is normally only around 3-4 hours like ECA. If it does get too much then the Rauwolscine is on a par with Yohimbine without the harshness, and without the anxiety issues. I'm going back on it later in the year - already got the next 6 months planned, including another review cycle, so it wont be for a while! :lol:

Are any of your shows either in London, North West or Midlands? My good lady has expressed an interest in going to a couple this year - we haven't been to one since I was in shape! Would be good to see one where I am at least aware of some of the competitors


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Jealous of the first dibs on fat loss products!
> 
> Dex does seem to have a hell of a half life, and the appetite suppression would be a big problem for you right bow, where as 1,3 DMAA is normally only around 3-4 hours like ECA. If it does get too much then the Rauwolscine is on a par with Yohimbine with without the harshness, and without the anxiety issues. I'm going back on it later in the year - already got the next 6 months planned, including another review cycle, so it wont be for a while! :lol:
> 
> Are any of your shows either in London, North West or Midlands? My good lady has expressed an interest in going to a couple this year - we haven't been to one since I was in shape! Would be good to see one where I am at least aware of some of the competitors


i enjoy reading your reviews mate so look forward to the next.......my reviews in the BEEF are nothing like yours :thumbdown:

i should be at the British finals in Southport on the 2nd of June this year this is a great show to watch and such a busy packed day.......


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> i enjoy reading your reviews mate so look forward to the next.......my reviews in the BEEF are nothing like yours :thumbdown:
> 
> i should be at the British finals in Southport on the 2nd of June this year this is a great show to watch and such a busy packed day.......


Southport is only a hop, skip and a jump from us, so may well get tickets for that - its been a while since I went to a finals anyway!


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Southport is only a hop, skip and a jump from us, so may well get tickets for that - its been a while since I went to a finals anyway!


Nice one mate....please pop over and say hi when you see me..


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> i will put up a pre-diet pic over the weekend mate, i am not one for pics though as i dont see the point if i am honest.....
> 
> on a training day it is approx 400g on a non training day it is approx 220g....
> 
> yea not heard of this one before but i am very sensative and Marc at CNS suggested this one to trial, this is one of the perks of being sponsored by CNS i do get first dibs on new products  it does have that 1.3DM thing in it though mate i think the same as Dexaprine but no where near as harsh.....


Lol there isn't a point really just keeps me interested and I get an idea as to what x amount of weeks out for you looks like.

Prob compare it to my condition in a few wks when I'm on prep as I'm still new to this and it helps to see were others are with the same time to go.

Plus when I read beef or flex mag I skim read and just look at pics really lol


----------



## 3752

yea i see that mate....what i find is that i (in my opinion) only look good when dieting when i am on stage


----------



## 3752

Had another physio session today and it hurt just as much as the first one  but I have again more movement but am all ready getting sore from the session.

It was Pull day today so Back, Biceps, Rear Delts unfortunately due to my shoulder injury the back session was not as hard and intense as I would of liked, due to me having to lower the weight I decided to slow the reps down so to increase the intensity as much as I could.....

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Rack deads 3 working sets 3 x 140kg

Rope straight arm pulls 2 working sets

Biceps:

EZ curl 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Crucifix curls 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

Cardio today was 30 min stepper

Diet:

Meal 1 - whey/nuts

Meal 2/3/4 - turkey mince/basmati rice/coconut oil

Meal 5 - Cereal/whey Isolate

Meal 6 - chicken/basmati rice

The new fat burner I am using is working very well so far a nice buzz with no crash, it has an effect on appetite but no so severe that it effects the food I have to eat whilst in prep.......


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> yea i see that mate....what i find is that i (in my opinion) only look good when dieting when i am on stage


Lol I look like poo when on a diet


----------



## andymc88

Paul is it possible to give me an example of a push pull legs routine for a natty trainer struggling to find 1, also how's the shoulder and weight loss coming along?


----------



## 3752

Andy the routine i detail in this journal is fine for a natural the weights will drop but everything else should remain the same.....

shoulder and weight loss is coming along fine thanks


----------



## andymc88

Thanks sorry to be pushy, glad to hear ur doin well looking forward to any pics you post up


----------



## 3752

weighed in at the weekend and still 225lbs so no weight loss but this was to be expected as i started cycle last week......Skip has made some changes this weekend which has dropped a fair amount of daily carbs again this was expected.......

today i travelled to Heathrow for 3 days on business, although this is a challenge with diet it allows me to train at some very good gyms in the area........tonight i trained at Panthers gym...

Chest:

Flat dead press 3 working sets

Incline machine press 3 working sets

Pec-Dec 3 working sets

Chest was not great tonight due to my shoulder injury it pretty much hurt no matter what i did.......so weight was drastically down.

Shoulders: i used the Time under Tension method tonight this was again due to the injury and that i can get high intensity with little weight with this form of training....

DB press 3 working sets

DB side raise 3 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar press downs 3 working sets

EZ bar overhead extensions 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Cardio was 30min this morning at 6.30am........

i am at Heathrow for another 2 days before heading back home.....


----------



## 3752

forgot to put my meals up yesterday.....

Meal 1:Basmati rice/Chicken/EVOO

Meal 2:Wholegrain basmati rice/chicken/EVOO

Meal 3:Oats/Nuts/Whey

Meal 4:Whey/Nuts

Meal 5WO Cereal/Whey

Meal 6:Sweet spud/Chicken

this is my 6 pack containers and supplements that i travelled with yesterday......










today i was giving some training all day so had to schedule meals in around that, here is what i have eaten today and what i will eat tonight.

Meal 1:Whey/Nuts

Meal 2:Chicken/Basmati rice

Meal 3:Oats/Nuts/Whey

Meal 4:1 sports kitchen meal/1 muscle pharm, muscle gel shot

Meal 5:Whey/Nuts

Meal 6:Tuna in olive oil

today is rest day so just cardio......


----------



## DiggyV

BLimey - that's quite a but to carry around with you each day mate! 

hows the shoulder - any better today?


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> BLimey - that's quite a but to carry around with you each day mate!
> 
> hows the shoulder - any better today?


i dont carry that around every day, this is what i take with me when working away like i am this week but still it is a few trips to the car 

the shoulder is a little better i think there is a way to go as it restricted me last night training but i can see it getting better......i have just bought a shoulder cold compress harness which should help alot before and after training....


----------



## Tassotti

Peps for the shoulder ?


----------



## andymc88

Mmm that food looks pretty nice to me can I ask do u cook it all then put it in the tubs then eat it cold or reheat it?


----------



## 3752

Tassotti said:


> Peps for the shoulder ?


i have just started using some clinical peptides in the last 10 days and over the next few weeks they will definitely help with the issue mate, i may add MGF in the next week as well as this has helped with niggles before



andymc88 said:


> Mmm that food looks pretty nice to me can I ask do u cook it all then put it in the tubs then eat it cold or reheat it?


i eat it cold mate as i have no means to reheat when i am on the road or in hotels.....


----------



## andymc88

Ad give you a like for but can't cos on mobile bt hats off to you for eating it cold


----------



## 3752

trained Legs last night and although it went ok it was not the best workout as i pulled my back earlier that day so could not push to much on the quads....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Lying leg curl 3 working sets

BB Stiff leg deads 3 working sets

training hams did not help my lower back injury....

Quads:

Leg extension 3 working sets

Iso Squat 4 working sets

1 legged leg press 3 working sets

Calves:

Leg press toe press 4 working sets

Standing calf raise 3 working sets

Seated raise 3 working sets

Diet:

Meal 1:Whey/Nuts

Meal 2:2 sport kitchen pots (http://www.sportkitchen.com/)

Meal 3:jacket spud/smoked tuna in Olive oil

Meal 4:jacket spud/smoked tuna in Olive oil

Meal 5:Cereal/Whey

Meal 6:Sports kitchen pot/smoked tuna

i am back home today for at least 6 days before i am away again, so will take the time to relax a bit with the kids and wife.....


----------



## big_jim_87

Lower back is a bugger! Mine is dodgy but can train to almost 100% with mine... How did you do the 1st back injury?


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> Lower back is a bugger! Mine is dodgy but can train to almost 100% with mine... How did you do the 1st back injury?


it was an accident on board ship when at sea in 1996 when i was in the Navy, i was paralysed for around 6months....


----------



## Brutal1

What are flat dead press's mate?? Never ever heard of them before, even a google search comes up with zero?


----------



## 3752

Brutal1 said:


> What are flat dead press's mate?? Never ever heard of them before, even a google search comes up with zero?


it is bench press in a squat rack or smith machine with pins for side bars, you set the side bars so the bar sits about an inch off your chest when you lay flat, you press from a dead stop on each rep.....so you press then return to pins then press again, sounds easy but each press is from dead so no momentum or bounce.....


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> it was an accident on board ship when at sea in 1996 when i was in the Navy, i was paralysed for around 6months....


Fvck....

Good man! Any one who is or has been in any of the services is some one with my respect!


----------



## big_jim_87

You must shyt it every little twinge you get in lower back....


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> Fvck....
> 
> Good man! Any one who is or has been in any of the services is some one with my respect!


cheers mate...



big_jim_87 said:


> You must shyt it every little twinge you get in lower back....


yes and no Jim, i have lived with it for 15yrs i sometimes have really bad days but they are not often.....plus once a year normally in Feb/Mar i have a procedure in the pain clinic where they insert 6 x 6" needles into my spine then attach electrodes to burn the nerves from my facet joints, this keeps me relatively pain free for approx 8-10 months before they grow back.....i wont be having it this year though as i am competing.....


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate...
> 
> yes and no Jim, i have lived with it for 15yrs i sometimes have really bad days but they are not often.....plus once a year normally in Feb/Mar i have a procedure in the pain clinic where they insert 6 x 6" needles into my spine then attach electrodes to burn the nerves from my facet joints, this keeps me relatively pain free for approx 8-10 months before they grow back.....i wont be having it this year though as i am competing.....


That sounds like a right treat lol

My Dad has popped 5 of the lubrication/suspension pockets in-between the disks of the spine not sure were but he has cortisone (I think) injected in to his spine that only last a few months.... Will have to at one point go in for an opp that is basically inserting springs were the lubrication/suspension pockets should be.

I popped my back a few yrs back... Deads... Loose form on a diet training ego lol still gives gyp now but nothing too bad just a little nerve pain during squats (any compression) I wonder some times if I share a genetic weakness in my spine... Maybe iv done some thing aim to mi old man.... Hope not.


----------



## 3752

Trained Back/Biceps and rear delts on Friday at my gym in Plymouth so that meant i got to train with my training partner.....

it was not a bad session although strength was compromised from my shoulder injury, speaking of which i had treatment on Thursday and Saturday, looks like i will be having treatment twice a week for a good month or so to fix the issue....

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Rack pulls 3 working sets 3 x 140kg

Biceps:

1 arm preacher curls 3 working sets

Seated spider curls 3 working sets

Seated machine concentration curls 3 working sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

Rope attachment face pulls 4 working sets

my diet was altered at the beginning of last week and so felt the diet a few times more than i have been doing over the last 2 weeks, but saying that today is weigh day and i am the same weight of 225lbs i am visibly leaner in some areas so happy with the last week, the non drop of weight is expected as my cycle was started 2 weeks ago and with it being fast ester gear the weight will not be a telling sign for a few week.....this happened as i prepped for the NABBA Universe in 2010 i gained 5lbs in the first 2 weeks of starting the gear and although i was very noticeably leaner i did not get under my start weight for 9 weeks......

i am swapping fat burners this coming week to All-Max's new Rapid cuts shredded as i am using these so i can review them in my April BEEF column.......i have still not added T3, Clen or ECA into the mix so have that to look forward to as a way of a metabolic boost in the coming weeks.


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> i am swapping fat burners this coming week to All-Max's new Rapid cuts shredded as i am using these so i can review them in my April BEEF column.......i have still not added T3, Clen or ECA into the mix so have that to look forward to as a way of a metabolic boost in the coming weeks.


You get to play with all the best 'toys'. :lol:

I am starting Warrior Blaze tomorrow, running as per the Dex, then posting a review of WB and then a comparative. Probably early March I reckon. Also looks like we will be coming to Southport so will look you up when your class is completed. 

Journal's making a good read buddy! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

yea i know mate it is a nice extra benefit to my sponsorship.... 

Sorry for the lack of updates this week but been run off my feet with work....

the weigh in at the weekend was a non affair really losing no weight so still 225lbs this is not a surprise due to the fast esters i am using, i am leaner so all good but mentally not seeing that weight drop is always a concern....

Monday was push night so Chest/Shoulders/Triceps....

it was not a great session to be fair as my shoulder injury really took a battering training shoulders after chest, so much that i had to abandon shoulders half way through......this put me in a really bad mind frame that has had me doubt prep in general (nothing to doubt but the head does not sometimes think logically)...

Chest:

Cable X Overs 4 working sets

Flat dead press 4 working sets

Incline Iso press (using time under tension) 3 working sets

Shoulders:

DB side raise 4 working sets

that was about it for shoulders as i just could not press at all........

Triceps:

Press-downs 4 working sets

Underhand pressdowns 4 working sets

Machine dips 4 working sets

like i said not a great workout......

i travelled away again yesterday so took the opportunity to train Back in a different gym (my gym is not great for back)...

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Seated row 4 working sets

Rack pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

Seated DB concentration curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 3 working sets

Seated curls 3 working sets

i did not do rear delts as they effect my injured shoulder......

Skip is happy with the progress and from the pics i have sent him says i am where he expected me to be at this time frame (just over 13 weeks out) so no worries there but i do have a meltdown when i start a diet as i expect to be show ready in 2 weeks  ......


----------



## Milky

Does dieting make you nasty Paul ?

Understandably it does for a lot of people, also do you take any pain medication to deal with the hunger pains ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Paul- the push session seemed fine to me bud, after pressing for chest all delts need is a lateral raise IMO.

Bit diff if your training delts only but your not so IMO nothing to worry about.

Do you know the cause?

Old injury or any thing in particular that started it off?

What kind of pain is it bud, muscular or more joint, ligs and tendons?


----------



## LitLift

Paul, have a question for you about slin and carb amount/timing...how this protocol looks like:

30minutes before meal - 4iu GH

60-90 minutes pretraining - rice,chicken,apple

TRAINING

6iu Humalog PWO

10 minutes post inj - 50g of carbs, 40g hydrowhey 5g:glutamine,bcaa,creatine

60 minutes post inj - 50g of carbs from brown rice, 40-45g of protein from chicken

180 minutes post inj - 40-45g of protein from chicken, [*do I need carbs here?*] [*Are fats acceptable 3hours post humalog in this meal?*]


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> Paul- the push session seemed fine to me bud, after pressing for chest all delts need is a lateral raise IMO.
> 
> Bit diff if your training delts only but your not so IMO nothing to worry about.
> 
> Do you know the cause?
> 
> Old injury or any thing in particular that started it off?
> 
> What kind of pain is it bud, muscular or more joint, ligs and tendons?


no mate my shoulder growth has come on so much from this workout doing lateral raises will not continue this.....

the injury happened when i did 46kg DB presses before christmas from what i have been told by the physio is i strained a stabalising muscle which inturn just set off a whole world of hurt and problems i have had for years, inflammation is one issue......



LitLift said:


> Paul, have a question for you about slin and carb amount/timing...how this protocol looks like:
> 
> 30minutes before meal - 4iu GH
> 
> 60-90 minutes pretraining - rice,chicken,apple
> 
> TRAINING
> 
> 6iu Humalog PWO
> 
> 10 minutes post inj - 50g of carbs, 40g hydrowhey 5g:glutamine,bcaa,creatine
> 
> 60 minutes post inj - 50g of carbs from brown rice, 40-45g of protein from chicken
> 
> 180 minutes post inj - 40-45g of protein from chicken, [*do I need carbs here?*] [*Are fats acceptable 3hours post humalog in this meal?*]


no reason to inject GH 30min before meal

dont wait 10min for your first carb meal have it when you have your shot, everything else is fine

because i changed my sessions around this week to get a decent back workout in i trained legs last night....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets

Thigh Abductors 4 working sets

Calf:

Seated toe raise 6 working sets

a decent workout but a little distracted this week with work/baby/stress etc.......hopefully after a restful weekend i will be much better come monday....

i have added Thymosin Beta 4 today to try and speed the recovery of my shoulder, it is supposed to work pretty much straight away and today my shoulder does seem better....the real test will be monday though.


----------



## Itchy Nips

Pscarb said:


> no mate my shoulder growth has come on so much from this workout doing lateral raises will not continue this.....
> 
> the injury happened when i did 46kg DB presses before christmas from what i have been told by the physio is *i strained a stabalising muscle *which inturn just set off a whole world of hurt and problems i have had for years, inflammation is one issue......


this is one of the reasons i was medically discharged from the Royal Navy as a PTI. Injured it in 2009 and it still plays up bigtime. So painfull and hard to train sometimes.


----------



## 3752

paddy86 said:


> this is one of the reasons i was medically discharged from the Royal Navy as a PTI. Injured it in 2009 and it still plays up bigtime. So painfull and hard to train sometimes.


i gor medical discharge from the RN for my back injury in 1998


----------



## 3752

had a good weekend plenty of rest which i needed after a dreadful week last week......so plenty of time with the family and sleep.....

the only bummer was gaining 2lbs it is not a huge shock as i gained 5lbs in the first 3 weeks of the Universe diet as i use short esters from the start......

today i travelled up north to Leeds stopping at Featherstone on the way to train at Bodywork's gym home of Miss Universe Rachael Grice and Mr Universe Shane Copley......had a good catchup with Shane who is looking huge.....

i have switched my training round from this week so that i do not train Chest and Shoulders in the same workout due to my shoulder injury, so today was Chest and Back....

Chest:

Incline Press 2 working sets @ 100kg not as strong as i was but the use of Thymosin Beta 4 for my injury meant i could actually press some weight as last week i could not even press the bar it is awesome stuff.....

Flat Dead Press 2 working sets @ 120kg

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 2 working sets

Rack pulls 2 working sets with 140kg

Seated close grip row 2 working sets

cardio today was 30min on the stepper......

Diet:

Meals 1-2-3 Basmati rice/Chicken

Meal 4 - Whey/Nuts

Meal 5 - Whey/Cereal

Meal 6 - Basmati rice/Chicken


----------



## 3752

Hey guys I am back home today so trained legs in my own gym in Plymouth, I expected it to be a crap workout after a 6hr road trip today to get back home but had a great session I think the fatburner I have just started using so that I can give a full review in the April BEEF magazine it is the new Fatburner from AllMax called Rapid cuts Shredded........it will soon be available from www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk

As I said legs tonight....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets

DB stiff leg dead lifts 4 working sets

Quads:

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set

Leg Extensions 4 working sets

Abductors 3 working sets

Calf's:

Seated raise 3 working sets

1 leg toe raise 3 working sets

This was followed with 30min on the stepper....

Diet:

Meal 1 & 2:basmati rice/chicken

Meal 3:Lean body Labrada whole meal shake + 1 scoop isolate

Meal 4:chicken/nuts

Meal 5WO cereal/whey

Meal 6:white fish/basmati rice

Feeling shattered this week the diet has really kicked in this week, starting to see a few tell tales signs like muscle hardness and visible abs without the need for a ultra sound machine


----------



## andymc88

Paul can I ask why don't you squat? Or why is it you use leg press? Hope when it comes to shoulders it doesn't give you to much jip


----------



## 3752

andymc88 said:


> Paul can I ask why don't you squat? Or why is it you use leg press? Hope when it comes to shoulders it doesn't give you to much jip


it is due to me being paralysed from the waist down in 1996, i have permenantly dmamged my spine, i get the nerves burnt from my facet joints once a year.....i have recently started to box squats with a light weight but at the moment cannot do these as i cannot get my arm over the bar due to my shoulder.....

my shoulder is getting much better thanks to me using Thymosin Beta 4 this past week.....


----------



## mal

Sumo squats are killers,with a single dumbell,im gonna do mine in a while,not looking

forward to it lol,sets of 40-50 reps.


----------



## andymc88

Paul just goes to show u must be a strong character to have that happen bt not let it stop ur bodybuilding


----------



## massmansteve

Good Luck Paul, interesting that you run short esters of test. I have been considering this approach for sometime, because i put so much water on with the longer test esters.. have you always taken this approach?


----------



## dtlv

Looks like you've settled back in after a stressful week travelling about 

I didn't realise you had the radiofrequency burning of the facet joints done... it sounds a fairly straight forward procedure frow what i've read, but how long does it affect you for when its done... is it a simple outpatient treatment, or is it more involved than that?


----------



## 3752

andymc88 said:



> Paul just goes to show u must be a strong character to have that happen bt not let it stop ur bodybuilding


it was tough for a few years after the accident mate......



massmansteve said:


> Good Luck Paul, interesting that you run short esters of test. I have been considering this approach for sometime, because i put so much water on with the longer test esters.. have you always taken this approach?


no i used to do the standard long ester then change half way through until i tried it for the Universe in 2010 and it worked a treat, the only mind fukc about it is that you tend to gain in the first few weeks.....



Dtlv74 said:


> Looks like you've settled back in after a stressful week travelling about
> 
> I didn't realise you had the radiofrequency burning of the facet joints done... it sounds a fairly straight forward procedure frow what i've read, but how long does it affect you for when its done... is it a simple outpatient treatment, or is it more involved than that?


it is straight forward mate, if you call inserting 6 x 6" needles into your spine then burning your facet joint nerve off normal  it is an out patient appointment normally taking 2-3hrs, i have severe pain for the next 48-72hrs as the trauma to the muscle tissue recovers but it keeps me relatively pain free for around 8months......

tonight was Shoulders and Arms so was looking forward to seeing if my shoulder would be badly affected, although i finished the workout i had to use "Muscle under tension" techniques for the intensity rather than weight as it was impossible for me to press....

Shoulders:

DB Under tension press 3 working sets

DB under tension side raise 3 working sets

Biceps:

DB curls 2 working sets

1 arm spider curls 2 working sets

Machine concentration curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 2 working sets

Underhand pressdowns 2 working sets

V Bar pressdowns 2 working sets

cardio this week was 30min each morning.......

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats/Whey/Nuts

Meal 2 - Labrada whole meal shake + 1 scoop whey

Meal 3 - Chicken/Basmati rice

Meal 4 - Whey/Nuts

Meal 5 - Cereal/Whey

Meal 6 - Chicken/Basmati rice/veg

i have struggled a little bit this week i am more shattered as the week has gone on, i was glad to get today out the way as i do no cardio on a Saturday as i take my son to MMA early in the morning.....

the NABBA West my first show this year is in 12 weeks time......i am sure this will fly by....


----------



## DiggyV

Great read as always mate, am going to have to keep an eye on the Cardiff site in the coming weeks.

On the shoulders I have a permanent injury in other that stops me doing any conventional shoulder pressing at all, DB, BB or machine. I mean 30kg on a machine and my right shoulder fails. However bizarrely I can Arnold press if I keep my arms as close as possible to my ears. Can press 32 Kg DBs and the fail is normal muscle failure  not the joint. Mingster is the same as well. Thought I would mention it in passing in case it opened up an option for you.

:thumb:


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Great read as always mate, am going to have to keep an eye on the Cardiff site in the coming weeks.
> 
> On the shoulders I have a permanent injury in other that stops me doing any conventional shoulder pressing at all, DB, BB or machine. I mean 30kg on a machine and my right shoulder fails. However bizarrely I can Arnold press if I keep my arms as close as possible to my ears. Can press 32 Kg DBs and the fail is normal muscle failure  not the joint. Mingster is the same as well. Thought I would mention it in passing in case it opened up an option for you.
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers mate, I did slightly turn the DB in tonight and they where only 14kg, the bueaty about the static under tension stuff is you use a fraction of the weight yet get all the intensity, have a look at Thymosin Beta4 I used it this last week and in 3 days it allowed me to incline press 100kg when the week before I could not to do the bar and although I had to alter my training last night the pain was much less....


----------



## massmansteve

Thymosin Beta4 looks like a very good peptide Paul, interested read here if any guys following the thread want to know more http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13699711


----------



## 3752

massmansteve said:


> Thymosin Beta4 looks like a very good peptide Paul, interested read here if any guys following the thread want to know more http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13699711


it has made a huge difference to my shoulder, i cannot vouch for any of the other claims that are being made but the reduced inflammation is certainly on par.

I weighed at the weekend and although i had dropped 2lbs in the week i remained the same as the week before?? i had some pics taken and sent them over to Skip he was happy (so was i after i saw the pics) he said i am on track but would like to get ahead of the game so Cardio was raised to 45min in the morning 5 times a week, clen has been slightly raised but no change to diet at the moment...i am certainly feeling the benefit of the AllMax Shredded fat burners i started last week so this is a good thing.

Training yesterday was Chest/Back i am on week 2 so it is 8 working sets per bodypart......

Chest:

Flat press 3 working sets @140kg

Incline ISO press 3 working sets of time under tension

Seated fly machine 2 working sets

Back:

Seated close grip row 3 working sets

Close grip pulldowns 2 working sets

1 arm cable row 3 working sets

Hyper extensions 3 sets of 20

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats, Nuts, Whey

Meal 2 & 3 - Basmati Rice/Chicken

Meal 4 - Whey/PB

Meal 5 - Cereal/Whey

Meal 6 - Chicken/Basmati rice

today is my non training day so slightly less carbs today.....


----------



## DiggyV

massmansteve said:


> Thymosin Beta4 looks like a very good peptide Paul, interested read here if any guys following the thread want to know more http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13699711


Nice article. I had to laugh at the line:

He said this could be available in 10 years.

:lol:


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Nice article. I had to laugh at the line:
> 
> He said this could be available in 10 years.
> 
> :lol:


Yea ooooops


----------



## 3752

Last night was leg day i don't tend to look forward to leg day (who does ) but had a very good session....

Hamstrings: i always do hams first as many overlook hamstrings and train them as an after thought but they make a huge difference when stood onstage......

Seated leg curls 4 working sets of 15 reps

DB stiff leg deads 4 sets of 15 reps

Quads:

Leg Extensions 4 sets of 15 reps

Leg press 4 sets of 15 reps

Calf's:

Seated 4 sets of 15 reps

Leg press toe raise 2 sets of 20 reps

as i have been at home this week my diet has been pretty much the same as the other days which is rice and chicken good job i like chicken......


----------



## 3752

bit of a catchup......

Friday was Shoulders/Arms....

Shoulders:

TUT DB press 4 working sets

TUT DB side raise 4 working sets

(i am doing a lot of Time Under Tension for shoulders due to my injury as it allows me to use a much lighter weight yet achieve high intensity)

Biceps:

One arm Curl 3 working sets

Seated TUT preacher curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 3 working sets

V bar pressdowns 2 working sets

weigh in at the weekend was a little confusing i am leaner but the weight has not dropped, again skip is happy but because we want to be ahead of the game he has made some changes totalling a drop of approx 900cals per day this is fine with me as i prefer to drop quicker when prepping then i am not rushing come the end as a lot of people do.

Today is the start of the 3rd week so 10 working sets per body part.....

Chest:

Flat Dead press 4 working sets @140kg

Incline TUT ISO press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 4 working sets

One arm cable rows 3 working sets

Rack pulls 3 working sets (PB of 170kg for 8)

definitely feeling the changes today diet wise....

Meal 1: Oats/Whey/Nuts

Meal 2: Chicken/Rice

Meal 3: Labrada whole meal shake + 1 scoop whey

Meal 4: Chicken/Veg/EVOO

Meal 5: Cereal/Whey

Meal 6: Chicken Breast/Eggs

there is 11 weeks left to my first show the NABBA West on the 29th of April so head down time to step it up a gear now.....


----------



## 3752

Struggling this week with the diet changes so legs tonight was very hard.....but in a weird way I enjoyed it more.....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Glute lifts off a bench 2 sets of 20

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Single leg press 4 working sets

Abductor machine 2 working sets

Calf's:

The intention was to do 8 sets but after 3 sets of 20 reps my calf's cramped badly so ended the session.......

As I mentioned earlier I do like to feel that the diet is working and since the changes at the weekend this is exactly how I am feeling, I am hungry at the end of each day, it has not effected my strength yet but again in some weird way my strength does not suffer to much when my calories are lowered......


----------



## big_jim_87

I live for leg day! With out a doubt my fav day of the week! Look forward to it all week.

Haunt done a hammering priority session in a wile.... Think I Will this week


----------



## animal adam

Interesting read, do you not use slin at all?.

Is there anywhere where I can see pic of you from last years show?


----------



## Robbie

Is there any reason behind using dumbbells instead of a barbell for SLDL?


----------



## 3752

animal adam said:


> Interesting read, do you not use slin at all?.
> 
> Is there anywhere where I can see pic of you from last years show?


No mate, in my opinion Slin has no place in a prep diet and off season I use very little of it. My Avi is a picture from my last show which was the NABBA Universe 2010



Robbie said:


> Is there any reason behind using dumbbells instead of a barbell for SLDL?


I find they are better, I get a better stretch at the bottom.....


----------



## Tassotti

Paul, what doseage of the Thymosin Beta4 did you take?

Do you think it cures the injury or just masks the pain?

Also, do you think it's improved your chances for this years Grand National?


----------



## 3752

Tassotti said:


> Paul, what doseage of the Thymosin Beta4 did you take?
> 
> Do you think it cures the injury or just masks the pain?
> 
> Also, do you think it's improved your chances for this years Grand National?


Ha Ha yea bet on me mate......at first i used it for the anti inflammatery effects and it did this within 24hrs and did it well 3 weeks later i do believe it has helped with the injury my movement and pain has hugely been reduced......i was advised to use it over 3 days stepping up the dose 2MG/4MG/6MG i have seen some of the doses people run and get nothing and i do believe they use far to little, i am going to do another run on it next week to see if i can eliminate it all together.....

ok guys well i had a busy weekend as my 3rd child and second son Joseph was born late Friday night which meant both training on Friday and cardio over the weekend took a back seat, this did not seem to effect my progress as weigh-in on Sunday had my at 218lbs so a drop of 7lbs in the last week, the changes Skip made last week seem to have done the trick.

I have to change a few things for the next few weeks as my wife gets over the C-section, i will need to train after i put my 5yr old to bed at 7.30 so later training for me along with this morning cardio is switched to evening because i need to be up and looking after my 5yr old so my wife and baby can sleep....i cannot see this effecting things especially at 10 weeks out from the show.....

I trained Monday night as usual...

Chest/Back

Chest:

Flat Dead Press 4 working sets

ISO Incline TUT press 4 working sets

Machine Flat flye 4 working sets

Back:

Pulldowns 4 working sets (this is the first time i have done shoulder width pulldowns since Christmas due to my shoulder injury)

Rack Deads 4 working sets @ 160kg

One arm cable pulls 4 working sets

my back is very sore today (DOMs delayed due to lack of sleep from new baby  ) just showing how much wide grip pulldowns effect my back....

Cardio - 45min stepper

my physique has changed a lot over the last week my legs are starting to come through nicely as is my chest and shoulders, my Back is the last place to come through though.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

This is a great read and congratulations on the birth of your son! Impressive juggling what is now three children with the level of dedication required to do what you are doing.


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> This is a great read and congratulations on the birth of your son! Impressive juggling what is now three children with the level of dedication required to do what you are doing.


cheers mate......thats why this is my last year on stage


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate......thats why this is my last year on stage


lol, fair enough, that makes a lot of sense! Good luck wuth everything, will be reading along.


----------



## DiggyV

Congratulation Paul, on the arrival of Joseph. :thumb:

Hope Mrs Scarb is holding up OK, I know what a C-Section can do for mobility, and driving etc etc after the arrival of our son the same way.

Good progress as well mate, you should be tearing up the stage


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Congratulation Paul, on the arrival of Joseph. :thumb:
> 
> Hope Mrs Scarb is holding up OK, I know what a C-Section can do for mobility, and driving etc etc after the arrival of our son the same way.
> 
> Good progress as well mate, you should be tearing up the stage


cheers mate, she is doing well as is Joseph i am at home for 2 weeks after that we will get help from family to help with getting kids to school etc....

i am absolutely shattered today in fact words cannot describe how fukced i am this is mainly down to training legs last night followed by 60min cardio but a little down to being up a few times through the night.....

as mentioned last night was legs.....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 6 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets

Walking lunges 2 sets of 20 steps

Quads:Leg press 6 sets of 15 reps with 10 seconds between each set

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Thigh Abductors 2 working sets of 25

Calf's:Seated calf raise 6 sets of 20 reps

Cardio 30min on treadmill/30min of Stepper (i mixed this for 2 reasons, first because my legs where a little unsteady and second because my toes go numb if i do more than 30min on the stepper)

i swapped my cardio to evenings because i cannot do it first thing in the morning due to having to make sure i am up for Aiden and Kiana so they don't disturb the wife and Joseph but after last night i will have to swap it again to after i have done the school run at 9.00am whilst being on paternity leave......

Diet:Meal 1 - Chicken/Noodles

Meal 2 - Venison Burger/Basmati rice

Meal 3 - Labrada whole meal shake + whey shake

Meal 4 - Chicken/PB

Meal 5 - Cereal/Whey

no Meal 6 as i did not eat my 5th meal until 10.30 so to late to eat meal 6......


----------



## 3752

Sorry for the lack of updates guys but baby Joe has taken up most if not all my time this last week so not been able to get onto my journals to sit down and update.....

Ok so prep is going well I have juggled both training and cardio around to fit in looking after Aiden and kiana as well as joseph and my recovering wife, I have broke the 220lb mark weighing in at 217lbs this morning with 8 weeks left to run this weekend.

i do tend to drop later in the prep than at the begining or gradually I think running into the Universe in 2010 I dropped 8lbs in the last 14 days with no visible loss of size or strength........I reckon I have approx 15-17lbs to drop......

My strength has dropped this last week but again I think this is down to the lack of sleep combined with the cardio and diet.

My paternity leave ends Tuesday morning and I am travelling for work on Wednesday driving 8hrs to Barrow in Furness although I will be staying in Preston due to no decent hotels being available in Barrow and wanting a hotel with a gym for morning cardio, this means I will get to train in my good friends gym Ironman in Preston owned by Jon Bridge NABBA Britsh champ........

As usual diet will not suffer whilst I am away one way I do this is to use ready to drink protein shots plus PB and Oats add hot water and you have a meal that meets any macro numbers I need.........it's all about the planning 

I will continue with both training and diet changes from Monday as I need to give Joe his late feed.......


----------



## 3752

had a good weekend, down to 214lbs on Sundays weigh in so both me and Skip are happy with that, i sent Skip some pictures and he was very happy with the progress......

I trained Legs on Monday as i am away from today and really refer training legs in my home gym due to my back injury, i followed a routine for quads i saw on a YouTube video of Zack and Neil Hill where training legs.......and fukc did it hurt....lol

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets (each set was a triple drop set finished with partials)

Leg press 4 working sets (each set was a triple drop set)

DB lunges 2 sets

Hamstrings:

Seated Leg Curls 4 working sets

BB Stiff Leg Deads 4 working sets

Calf's:

Leg press 1 leg raise 6 working sets of 20 reps

i have a meeting in Barrow in Furness tomorrow so i took the opportunity to stay in Preston tonight so i could train at one of the best hardcore gyms in the North West IronMan gym owned and run by NABBA Champ Jon Bridge, the gym is awesome i had a very good workout using equipment that i have not used for some time......

I trained Chest and Back...

Chest:

Decline ISO press 3 working sets

Flat dead press 3 working sets

Incline ISO press 3 working sets

Back:

Underhand ISO pulldown 3 working sets

ISO Low pull Row 3 working sets

ISO TUT pulldowns 3 working sets

i expect to be sore in the morning for 2 reasons, 1 because i used a lot of different movements so worked my back very different to normal workouts and 2 because i am away in a hotel so i will get more than the 5hrs sleep i have been getting at home with Baby Joe......

my cardio is now 30min am/pm 5 days a week now, plus i have added orals to the mix at the weekend.

i have just under 8 weeks to run now and starting to feel good about condition etc......


----------



## DiggyV

Paul, looks like things are going in the right direction. A quick question, are you also reducing calories, or are you using the cardio as a means to have an over all deficit? Also is there a point at which the cardio will have a negative effect on the leg work for you?


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Paul, looks like things are going in the right direction. A quick question, are you also reducing calories, or are you using the cardio as a means to have an over all deficit? Also is there a point at which the cardio will have a negative effect on the leg work for you?


the cardio will not go up by much now mate, i use lowering calories from now on into the show to make constant improvements.....

Cardio has no negative impact on my legs at all mate.....

I trained up in Ravensthorpe at Fitness connection on Friday last week as i was spending a few nights at my home village, fitness connection is owned by Jeannie and Moe both great people and Jeannie is one of the top female physiques in the country, both made me feel very welcome....

Fridays session:

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Standing Dead press 3 working sets

Incline DB front raise 2 working sets

Biceps:

Standing DB curl 3 working sets

1 arm spider curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

V bar press-down 3 working sets

Rope overhead extensions 3 working sets

close grip press up 2 sets to failure

i was very sore last week from my chest and back session i had at Iron-man on Wednesday this i put down to 2 things...

1 - more sleep, i got to sleep uninterrupted whilst away this had a impact on my recovery.

2 - Using new equipment, whilst at Iron-man i made use of all of there ISO equipment so got to hit my back and chest from very different angles...

i started using a new topical fat-burner at the weekend Genomyx Eviscerate Smoulder which i have found good to start with so am optimistic for the coming weeks and this product....

i did a lot of travelling at the end of last week so was shattered, i have this week at home and although i will be up through the night with Joseph there will be no driving.

trained at my gym in Plymouth last night...

Chest/Back:

Chest:

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Flat Dead press 3 working sets

Incline DB TUT 3 working sets

Back:

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

1 arm cable row 3 working sets

Wide grip pulldowns 2 working sets (drop sets)

there was no change to diet or cardio this week as i maintained my weight of 214lbs on Sunday even after putting orals into the mix a week ago so leaner but same weight as week before......


----------



## supercell

All the best for your prep Paul, how the hell you do it with all your family and work commitments is beyond me!!! :-O

Serious reps mate!!

J


----------



## 3752

cheers James....i often ask myself this mate  baby Joseph coming along has added to the challenge....but worth it.....


----------



## massmansteve

Well done Paul, you still manage to keep the training up even with all the destractions of a new addition to the family. Setting a good example to the others, there are no real excuses when you want something enough! REPS!

How do you eat your coconut oil? just spoon it down? thinking of giving it a whirl in my cutting diet


----------



## 3752

massmansteve said:


> Well done Paul, you still manage to keep the training up even with all the destractions of a new addition to the family. Setting a good example to the others, there are no real excuses when you want something enough! REPS!
> 
> How do you eat your coconut oil? just spoon it down? thinking of giving it a whirl in my cutting diet


cheers mate.....i use the coconut oil to cook my chicken mainly


----------



## phoenixlaw

Good Luck!! You should raise some money for charity!!! All the best! Im sure your kid helps drive you on!


----------



## massmansteve

never thought of that, will have a go. Bet it tastes lovely


----------



## 3752

phoenixlaw said:


> Good Luck!! You should raise some money for charity!!! All the best! Im sure your kid helps drive you on!


they do mate....i am going to do something next year for charity....



massmansteve said:


> never thought of that, will have a go. Bet it tastes lovely


it does mate.....for my protein/fat meals i cook the chicken in pam spray then cook the veg/stir fry in coconut oil and that is very nice.....


----------



## Yoshi

Hey Paul,

How long are you running short esters for? 6 weeks?

cheers


----------



## Mr Brown

Just re-read this. Impressive stuff. It must be cool getting to your the country so to speak and getting to train in some awesome gyms and influential people. I'm sure its hard being away from the family and what not but sounds like a great experience either way.


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> How long are you running short esters for? 6 weeks?
> 
> cheers


i run short esters from start to finish mate


----------



## Yoshi

17 weeks? Don't you gains slow a bit though after awhile mate?


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> 17 weeks? Don't you gains slow a bit though after awhile mate?


i am prepping for a show so gains ar enot the priority, i use gear whilst prepping to maintain the muscle i have gained in the off season but then in saying that i only use short esters now even in the off season......can i ask you then why would my gains slow using short esters??


----------



## Yoshi

Pscarb said:


> i am prepping for a show so gains ar enot the priority, i use gear whilst prepping to maintain the muscle i have gained in the off season but then in saying that i only use short esters now even in the off season......can i ask you then why would my gains slow using short esters??


Just been advised that shouldn't stay on longer then 6-8 weeks of test p or should use kick start for test e?

asking your advise that's all as I prefer short esters myself.


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> Just been advised that shouldn't stay on longer then 6-8 weeks of test p or should use kick start for test e?
> 
> asking your advise that's all as I prefer short esters myself.


gear is gear mate the ester is just an indication of how fast it works.......those who have told you that you cannot use short esters for any limited period of time are fukcing idiots and should not be listened to.....


----------



## RACK

Kickin ass as usual mate, glad to see it's all going to plan


----------



## Yoshi

Pscarb said:


> gear is gear mate the ester is just an indication of how fast it works.......those who have told you that you cannot use short esters for any limited period of time are fukcing idiots and should not be listened to.....


fair point mate...

hope it goes well for you and hope you do well in the comp


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Kickin ass as usual mate, glad to see it's all going to plan


cheers John hope you are good mate?



MacUK said:


> fair point mate...
> 
> hope it goes well for you and hope you do well in the comp


thank you.....



jaymegrayston said:


> Hi Paul - just checked out the topical fat cream your using, ive never used anything like that just wondering what your thoughts on it, would you say it has more of a placebo effect as you are dieting and doing cardio so changes will be seen anyway?, or do you genuinely believe it works if say you were not doing any cardio had a consistent diet and just wanted to shift a bit of fat around a certain area?


  yes changes are seen anyway but i know what changes come from the amount of cardio i am doing and the diet i am eating so changes can be seen when i bring in something new to the mix.......

would it work if i was not dieting or doing cardio, well the effect would be the same but the changes would not be seen as what ever the supplement does would be countered by other aspects that are lacking, just like if you did not eat consistently or trained you would not see the full benefits from gear......

all fat burning supplements work best when part of a controlled plan such as dieting, to use something like this cream because you dont want to do cardio or sort the diet out is lazy


----------



## 3752

Again sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls but baby Joe comes first.....

at the weekend i was asked to give a seminar at a gym in Exeter by the owner of the gym, i have been involved in a few seminars but not many on my own so was both looking forward to it and nervous about it.......it was a huge success i had many comments about how well it was received afterwards which makes it all worth while for me.

so apart from that it was a resting weekend being mothers day on Sunday i made sure my wife was spoilt.......

so i am away from home again today staying in Heathrow until Wednesday on business....i trained at Panthers gym tonight doing Chest and Back...

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Seated Row 4 working sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Chest:

Flat dead press bench 4 working sets (hit PB in this with 352lbs)

Incline DB flyes 4 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Cardio:

30min before meal 1

30min PWO

i weighed in yesterday with 6 weeks to run to the show i am down 4lbs to 210lbs although weight is irrelevant i feel i have around 12-14lbs to drop to be at my best, i am starting to really feel the diet now energy is draining fast through the day now, but the condition is coming though nicely and Skip is happy with everything so no changes this week.

Diet:

Meal 1 - Whey shake/PB

Meal 2 - Turkey/Basmati Rice

Meal 3 - Turkey/Basmati Rice

Meal 4 - Turkey/Basmati Rice

Meal 5 - PWO Cereal/Shake

Meal 6 - Turkey/Baked spud


----------



## supercell

Glad everything is coming together and glad the seminar was a huge hit. It's always a little nerve racking (I have another one on saturday) but the feedback makes it all worthwhile as you said.

Al the best for the new week mate and I'll keep popping in to check things are coming in nicely

J


----------



## fitrut

Pscarb said:


> Again sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls but baby Joe comes first.....
> 
> i weighed in yesterday with 6 weeks to run to the show i am down 4lbs to 210lbs although weight is irrelevant i feel i have around 12-14lbs to drop to be at my best, i am starting to really feel the diet now energy is draining fast through the day now, but the condition is coming though nicely and Skip is happy with everything so no changes this week.
> 
> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1 - Whey shake/PB
> 
> Meal 2 - Turkey/Basmati Rice
> 
> Meal 3 - Turkey/Basmati Rice
> 
> Meal 4 - Turkey/Basmati Rice
> 
> Meal 5 - PWO Cereal/Shake
> 
> Meal 6 - Turkey/Baked spud


in which week you completely switch from chicken to turkey and do you do cardio all way until comps or you decrease it in last weeks?


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> Glad everything is coming together and glad the seminar was a huge hit. It's always a little nerve racking (I have another one on saturday) but the feedback makes it all worthwhile as you said.
> 
> Al the best for the new week mate and I'll keep popping in to check things are coming in nicely
> 
> J


cheers James, i think with me i get nervouse because i am not a Pro or a 300lb BB so dont understand why they would want to listen to me  where is your next one on saturday?



fitrut said:


> in which week you completely switch from chicken to turkey and do you do cardio all way until comps or you decrease it in last weeks?


i don't switch to Turkey, i use it now as a change from chicken and i use Turkey breast mince again as a change......i see no need to totally switch over to turkey.

i decrease cardio in the last week although my metabolism tends to really race towards the final weeks of prep, in 2010 running into the NABBA Universe i lost 14lbs from 5 weeks out to 3 weeks out without changing anything if this happens i reduce cardio but if not then it stays in the same until the final week...


----------



## DiggyV

Great reading as always Paul. Am following both yours and James' logs and will be good to see how your preparations differ, and also how much things have changed since I was last involved 20++ years ago - God I feel old now having typed that!


----------



## 3752

Back home now so back to more solid meals and a better daily routine.....

legs last night and it was a great session mainly because of the serving of Razor8 i had before the session, this is vital now before training as energy is getting low......

Leg session last night....

Hamstrings:

Seated Leg curl - 3 drop sets followed by partials

DB Stiff Leg Deads - 4 sets

Glute/Hamstring Bridge - 3 sets

Quads:

Leg Extensions - 4 drop sets finish with partials

Leg press - 4 drop sets

Walking lunges.......

Calfs:

Seated Calfs 4 sets

One leg toe raise 4 sets

all finished with 30min on stepper........

my legs where cramping by the end of the cardio session and cardio this morning was no fun (as if it is ever lol)


----------



## 3752

Been along week with travelling and Baby joe having an infection so sleep has been at a premium........how my wife does it 7 days a week is beyond me and she has to put up with a dieting BB as well.....lol

Training last night was Shoulders and Arms, my shoulder is giving me more jip again so I think I need to get some more TB4 to calm it down again.......

shoulders:the weight I used tonight was much less than normal due to injury

standing dead press 4 working sets @60kg

Seated DB side raise 4 working sets @12kg

DB front raise supersetted with Rear Delt pulls 4 working sets

Biceps:

Standing cable curls 3 working sets

Seated concentration curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 3 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead extensions 3 working sets

Underhand pressdowns 3 working sets

close grip pressups 1 set to failure....

Cardio 30min Stepper.......

My weight has been dropping through this week from the refeed last Sunday down to 209lbs today, I did some pics today and sent them to Skip who is happy and says we are on target but is going to make some changes this week as he wants to get ahead of the game..........

So 5 weeks to run before the NABBA West and it ain't going to get any easier that's for sure........


----------



## RACK

Gotta agree that razor8 is the best preWO supp I've ever had. Love the stuff and no violent come down like on some either.

Any idea what changes skip has planned mate?


----------



## 3752

hey John good to see you in my journal mate, hope all is good?

the changes Skip made at the weekend was to reduce carbs on both Training and non training days plus increase cardio slightly, i am certainly feeling these changes this week my weight has base lined all ready even after a 8hr re-feed....

Training Monday was Chest and Back....

Chest:

Flat Dead Press 2 working sets @320lbs (weight was slightly down from last week due to shoulder injury)

Incline Smith Press 2 working sets @200lbs (this was the first time i have done any smith incline press for around 2 months due to shoulder injury so was pleased with the weight)

Flat flyes 2 working sets

Back:

Wide pulldowns 3 working sets

1 arm cable row 3 working sets

rope pullovers 2 sets

it was a good session had a great pump but can really see my strength dropping now this may be from the recent changes to diet and cardio or just general energy levels from lack of sleep....

i am at home all week this week so diet is mainly solid meals be that chicken or Turkey....

i have decided to start using ALRI Humapro as i found them to be very good the last time i dieted so have ordered some from Cardiff Sports Nutrition, along with this i have decided to switch both the MultiVit and Glutamine i use from Gaspari to AllMax and Fusion versions (Vitastack, Glutamend)

Leg training tonight i don't think i will be using the stepper after though this week


----------



## RACK

I'm all good thanks mate, ahead of where we want to be so all ok.

8hr refeed, I'd kill for that haha!!

Drop in carbs and upping cardio is really going to dial you in. You got to be lookin tight now at you weight as you still had abs at the finals.

Really looking forward to seein the end result


----------



## 3752

My head went very badly yesterday so much so i thought i had bitten off more than i could chew with prepping whilst baby Joe had just been born, the training, cardio, work and sleepless nights from Joseph seemed to get the better of my head......now many have said "you are a veteran at this Paul you should not feel like this" unfortunately i am just like anyone else when it comes to the head games that come hand in hand with Prep........a few will say "you choose to compete so suck it and stop complaining blah blah" all i say to these people is to go away very bluntly  (i am sure they wont say this the next time they want help from me)

after a good chat with Skip over email my head is sorted now and head is down and focused for the show in 4 weeks time

any way training last night was legs:

Abs before legs

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

DB Stiff Leg Deads 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets (drop sets)

Leg Press 3 working sets (drop sets)

Calfs:

Seated raise 3 working sets

1 leg raise 3 working sets

finished off with 25min stepper and 20min on the X trainer (had to switch as my toes went numb????


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> My head went very badly yesterday so much so i thought i had bitten off more than i could chew with prepping whilst baby Joe had just been born, the training, cardio, work and sleepless nights from Joseph seemed to get the better of my head......now many have said "you are a veteran at this Paul you should not feel like this" unfortunately i am just like anyone else when it comes to the head games that come hand in hand with Prep........a few will say "you choose to compete so suck it and stop complaining blah blah" all i say to these people is to go away very bluntly  (i am sure they wont say this the next time they want help from me)
> 
> any way training last night was legs:
> 
> Abs before legs
> 
> Hamstrings:
> 
> Seated leg curl 3 working sets
> 
> DB Stiff Leg Deads 3 working sets
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Leg extensions 3 working sets (drop sets)
> 
> Leg Press 3 working sets (drop sets)
> 
> Calfs:
> 
> Seated raise 3 working sets
> 
> 1 leg raise 3 working sets
> 
> finished off with 25min stepper and 20min on the X trainer (had to switch as my toes went numb????


Couple of points mate, things can seem too much to all of us when you look at the complete big picture. This will have been compounded with Joseph's arrival, as I remember (only just) the demands of a new born on both parents. I tend to try and focus on only what is at hand at that moment, deal with one thing at a time, once that one is completed, move on to the next. Whether that is dealing with sleeplessness, work, Joseph, the other kids, prep, cardio etc etc. This helps me immensely, and I actually get more done, and do it more efficiently. If you start looking at everything that needs to be done it will seem like too much, but that is just your brain messing with you, and probably a result of the lack of sleep as well.

The numbness - I used to get as well on extended cardio sessions - and I think it is due to pressure from your trainers on the balls of your feet, or was for me. I got some new trainers (it had been a while - skinflint!) and the problem went away.

Journal is a great read, as always.

:thumb:


----------



## mikemull

I get the numbness as well and it might be right about the trainers I'm a skinflint as well lol!


----------



## 3752

Cheers Diggy mate you are right but applying this when I spread myself so thin is a real task......I think once the NABBA West is done it will ease as I will have achieved a certain level of condition....

My trainers where new in Jan I always buy new before each prep year, I will look into some insoles though......

Trained Shoulders and Arms last night and just like last week my shoulder routine was improvised to give me intensity without the need for weight because of my injury.

Shoulders:

Standing Dead Press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 second rest between sets (@40kg)

Seated DB side raise 3 x drop sets 3 working sets

Standing face pulls 3 working sets

Biceps:

Standing straight bar curl 3 working sets

Seated concentration curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope press downs 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 2 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Cardio was 45 min AM and PWO*

this week has been a real struggle the reduction in calories and the rise in cardio duration has really hit me and I feel empty and flat all week.

this has effected my training somewhat as I have not had the get up and go I normally do so have needed to rely on my Razor8 for each session.........


----------



## 3752

the weekend was a hard one again due to Josephs feeding friday night only getting 4hrs sleep and not much more on saturday(i do one extra feed at the weekend to give my wife a rest) but managed to get some sleep back on sunday afternoon....

weigh in was good down to 208lbs with 4 weeks left to run and startting to feel and see some real changes now, Skip changed the diet again to keep the changes coming these changes are aggressive but better to be aggressive and have to ease back than the other way round....

so training tonight was Back/Chest

Back:

1 arm cable row 3 working sets (last 2 sets drop sets)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets (last 2 sets drop sets)

Cable straight arm cable pullovers 2 working sets

Chest:

Flat press 3 working sets

ISO incline press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets....this video is of my last set






session finished with 45min cardio.....


----------



## dazc

would imagine its the lack of sleep due to baby thats affecting the way you feel more than anything paul! Normally if someone was moaning id be the first to say stop it you choose to do this (as you know) but i think when sleep is down to a few interupted hours per night you can be forgiven for it! lol


----------



## 3752

i agree mate, i dont like it when guys whine and moan about how hard prep is like you say it there choice, this year has been a big challenge though i have to admit and for the first time thought about pulling out but i am seeing the changes now so head is back on.......although 5hrs sleep last night did not hel lol but all good in the end buddy....


----------



## dazc

another of my mates has a newborn and is prepping for his first ever show and hes taken to sleeping in the spare room so it doesnt wake him during the night. hes wifes has suprisingly been fine with it..... im not sure many would, they want you to share in the sleeplessness!! haha!

If you pulled out on what you have labelled your final year bud, then that would bug you for a very very long time to come!


----------



## 3752

dazc said:


> another of my mates has a newborn and is prepping for his first ever show and hes taken to sleeping in the spare room so it doesnt wake him during the night. hes wifes has suprisingly been fine with it..... im not sure many would, they want you to share in the sleeplessness!! haha!
> 
> *If you pulled out on what you have labelled your final year bud, then that would bug you for a very very long time to come*!


Exactly mate so it wont happen


----------



## 3752

changed my training tonight from Legs to Shoulders and Arms mainly because my training partner could join me and i need pushing through this session more than i do legs....

Shoulder:

my shoulder training was severly hampered by my injury so had to make do with what i could do...

Seated shoulder press 3 working sets (palms facing each other)

Standing DB side raise 3 drop sets

Cable rear delt pulls 2 working sets

Biceps:

Standing cable curl 3 working sets

Standing DB curl 3 working sets

Hammer curl 2 working sets

Triceps:

Machine dips 3 working sets

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Close grip press ups 2 sets to failure

i took advantage of my training partner being with me tonight and got him to video my DB curls...






here is a pic at 4 weeks out


----------



## Yoshi

How's your temper with all this dieting and late nights with you baby? Must be getting on top of you bud?


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> How's your temper with all this dieting and late nights with you baby? Must be getting on top of you bud?


oh i am snappy as hell mate i feel sorry for my family sometimes.....

i have dropped 6lbs since the pic above was taken on Wednesday this sounds alot but this is not unusual for me in the later stages of a diet, i am down to 203lbs as of today.

because of good Friday and my gym being closed i went in and did Legs this morning although i did make the mistake in thinking doing this fasted was a good idea......NOT!!!!!!

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB Stiff Leg Dead 4 working sets

Hamstring/Glute bridge 2 sets of 30 reps per leg

Quads:

Single leg extensions 4 working sets per leg

Single leg, Leg press 4 working sets per leg

Calf's:

Seated toe raise 3 working sets

single leg toe raise 3 working sets per leg

i did try then to do 30min on cardio(this would be extra to what i need to do each week but thought seeing as i was at the gym) i lasted 3.6 minutes before i very nearly collapsed.......

the show is 3 weeks tomorrow so really into the final run, i have added some MethylTren to my cycle this weekend which should help with aggression in the gym.


----------



## mal

looking good paul,wouldnt worry to much about the delts!


----------



## Beans

Your looking great Paul. Not much longer to go now. Best of luck dude!


----------



## 3752

cheers guys....


----------



## Yoshi

You are looking In great condition, 203lbs at what height mate, not taking mic either,


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> You are looking In great condition, 203lbs at what height mate, not taking mic either,


ha ha would not of thought you was mate....

I am 5'5" tall mate, at the last NABBA West in 2010 I was 202lbs but condition was off for me I expect to be onstage in the high 190's then tighten up more for the Britain 5 weeks later.....well that is the plan


----------



## Yoshi

5 weeks after wow that's painful for your body lol.. 5"5 st 200lbs mass monster!


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> 5 weeks after wow that's painful for your body lol.. 5"5 st 200lbs mass monster!


not if you think the NABBA Worlds are 2 weeks after the Britain and the NABBA Universe is 20 weeks after the Worlds and i intend to compete in all of them......well that is the plan


----------



## Yoshi

100% respect bud hope you stick to it, what a great way to leave the sport!


----------



## big silver back

Looking sharp mate, seem like you put a good bit of muscle on since your last outing and your condition seems improved to by that pic, do you think it will difficult to hold your condition over the span of those three show without getting any rebound?


----------



## LitLift

Lookin great, Paul. How much grams of carbs are you on at the moment?


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> 100% respect bud hope you stick to it, what a great way to leave the sport!


Cheers mate



big silver back said:


> Looking sharp mate, seem like you put a good bit of muscle on since your last outing and your condition seems improved to by that pic, do you think it will difficult to hold your condition over the span of those three show without getting any rebound?


Hey Dean hope you and the family are well? yea i had a productive off season last year and it is good to see the benefit of it now, my condition is getting better and i am happy(as i could be lol) at the 2.5 week mark still some to drop from my back plus my legs are a little soft from the cardio but that will be recitified by the show.....hope to catch up soon mate



LitLift said:


> Lookin great, Paul. How much grams of carbs are you on at the moment?


Training days it is 70g, non training day it is Zero carbs mate......

Due to the bank holiday i did not train Monday so i trained today, i had the chance to travel to Monsters Gym in Cheshunt for a session with Big Bear and Kate Byrne from TM i jumped at this opportunity as i knew i would be pushed through it plus i love training at Monsters......

i got to catch up with Jordan Peters (XJPX) who is looking good for his show in 2.5 weeks time, keep your head buddy from what i saw you will have what is needed on the day......

i was not taking notice of the sets to be honest but Dave(Big Bear) pushed me to lift more than i have in a fair while whilst having no issue with the shoulder.....

Chest:

Cable X Overs

Decline Hammer press

Incline Hammer press

Triceps:i brought my multi-grip handles with me so we did 2 exercises with these for triceps both Dave and Kate enjoyed using them....

Press-downs

reverse grip pressdowns

I stripped off for them so i could get an inclining of what they thought of my condition and i was happy with what was said and what i saw.....(unless they where just saying nice things  )

i am away tonight and tomorrow so will take the opportunity to train at Active8 in Slough tomorrow......

after speaking to skip concerning training and recovery we have changed my training a little so that i train the whole body over 7 days and not the 5 i am doing now, i think this will give me a chance to recover better as my sleep is compromised with Baby Joe......so the training will go like this

Monday - Chest/Shoulders/Abs

Wednesday - Back/Rear delts/Traps

Friday - Legs/Abs

Monday - Arms/Abs

Wednesday - Chest/Shoulders/Abs......and so on.....


----------



## 3752

feel much better today but this is to be expected as i managed to get 8hrs of sleep last night in the hotel thanks to Muscle Pharm Bullet Proof this is nearly double the average amount i have been getting.....

trained at Castles gym tonight in Windsor, i train there often but not been for a while due to work and trying out other local gyms like Active8......

i trained Back/Rear Delts

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Bent over rows (these where done on a raised bench laying flat so no issue with lower back) 3 working sets

Partial Deads with chains 3 working sets (this was the first time i have used chains and i liked them, they allowed me to not go so heavy at the bottom of the lift but add weight at the top)

Cable pullovers 2 sets

Rear Delts:

Face Pulls 4 sets

Reverse Pec Deck 3 sets

finished with my second 45min cardio session of the day.

it was a training day today so i had a grand total of 60g of carbs  but with the help of the hotel kitchen i managed all my meals with ease......

Meal 1 - 6 egg whites/2 yolks/100g Ham

Meal 2 - Chicken/Greek salad

Meal 3 - USN Protein pudding

Meal 4 - Labrada whole meal shake

Meal 5 - PWO cereal/shake

Meal 6 - chicken/Greek salad

back home tomorrow after a short stop of at Tom Blackmans gym the Ministry of fitness in Bristol......


----------



## C.Hill

When you say incline and decline 'hammer' press, what do you mean mate? Is that hammer style grip with dumbbells or some fancy benching bar with added handles on or Something lol


----------



## mikemull

I'm guessing it's the plate loaded hammer strength machines. Right Paul?


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> I'm guessing it's the plate loaded hammer strength machines. Right Paul?


Ah yes of course lol


----------



## Nickthegreek

I have subbed to this, best of luck!


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> I'm guessing it's the plate loaded hammer strength machines. Right Paul?


This is correct mate


----------



## 3752

I had to swap my leg training from Friday to Sunday due to my daughter being in hospital having her tonsils out, i was going to train them on Saturday but i was up all night with baby Joe only getting 3hrs sleep so no good for leg training.......

Legs:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 4 working sets

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB stiff leg deads supersetted with Glute/Ham bridges 4 sets

Calf's:

Seated raise 6 working sets

finished session with 45min cardio

weigh in on Sunday was another good one dropping 3lbs this last week so now down to 200lbs so that is a total of 32lbs so far this prep.......

i did not train on Monday as i travelled to Bristol to train with Tom Blackman at his gym Ministry of Fitness, it was a great session Tom pushed me all the way, it was good to train with someone knew doing new exercises plus him pushing me through the workout was needed as well......

Arms:

Biceps:

Preacher DB curls 4 sets

Standing DB 90degree curls 4 sets

Cable crucifix curl 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

Triceps:

Pushdowns with knuckles facing each other 4 sets

Machine Dips 4 sets (see video below)

EZ Skull crushers 3 sets

finished with 30min cardio.....

i did some posing so i could get Tom's feedback seeing as i am 10 days out, he was impressed saying that i had brought my waist in and was bigger than 2010 just need to fill out and drop some water for the show which is all in the plan.....

i am away until Friday now so will be training at Panthers gym on Thursday.....


----------



## defdaz

Looking fantastic Paul (especially liking the hose pipe veins!)! Good luck at the show. Are you going to be training at MOF before the show again? Would be nice to meet up and apologise in person regarding our falling out over your logo.


----------



## 3752

defdaz said:


> Looking fantastic Paul (especially liking the hose pipe veins!)! Good luck at the show. Are you going to be training at MOF before the show again? Would be nice to meet up and apologise in person regarding our falling out over your logo.


Cheers Daz, unfortunately not I dropped in on my way to heathrow yesterday although I have had to rush home today as my daughter is back in hospital......I will be there between the West and the Britain as I want to organise a photo shoot with Fivos......as for an apology there is no need mate it was one of those things all forgotten mate....how's your training going?


----------



## greekgod

looking good Paul... ive been following yr log. thanks again for the effort as cant be easy with family obligations and prepping... Huge RESPECT on that... keep it up...


----------



## clarkey

Hi Paul, looking great! looks to me like you have added some quality size since your last outing. All the best with the final stage of your prep.


----------



## big silver back

Looking brilliant as i said before, good luck with next week thats when the magics happens!! Im sure you gonna smash it tho!!


----------



## 3752

clarkey said:


> Hi Paul, looking great! looks to me like you have added some quality size since your last outing. All the best with the final stage of your prep.


hi john hope you are well mate? yes mate i had a very productive off season....



big silver back said:


> Looking brilliant as i said before, good luck with next week thats when the magics happens!! Im sure you gonna smash it tho!!


cheers Dean hope you are well?



DylanHunter said:


> Good luck with everythin mate! Looking good so far keep it up!


thanks mate..

Ok so the week did not pan out as originally i thought it would, i was at work at Heathrow on Wednesday when i had a call from my Wife my daughter had been taken into hospital with an infection and bleeding from her surgery last week when she had her tonsils out, so i checked out of the hotel and came straight back home.

i stayed with my daughter whilst the wife looked after the boys thankfully before i went up i sorted my food as i was there for 25hrs, she got released last night at 6.30pm as i had missed cardio Wednesday night and Thursday morning i got changed and went straight to the gym to train Chest and Shoulders plus cardio...

Shoulders:

High volume DB side raise 4 sets 15 reps

Standing mill press 4 sets

had to leave it at that as my injury raised its head....

Chest:

Incline smith press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable X Overs 3 sets

finished the session with 45min cardio

i was very weak and shattered to the point it was a crap workout all in all......i will be training tonight which goes against my normal plans but i need to train Legs before the final week.

I picked up my new design Team Pscarb Hoodies and T-Shirts today i am really pleased with them.....


----------



## big silver back

Im well Paul thanks still another 3 weeks for so i aint quite got that drawn look you have in the hoodie pic! love it btw!!!


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Im well Paul thanks still another 3 weeks for so i ain't quite got that drawn look you have in the hoodie pic! love it btw!!!


thanks Dean and i am sure the drawn look is just around the corner for you  my face in the pic is fat compared to hat it is now though 

Had a good weekend, well as good as it can be a week out from the show  Skip was very happy and decided i needed a re-feed something that was not really on the plan this was due to me being very flat, Sunday morning i weighed in at 199lbs this morning i am sitting at 202lbs.

this week is all about flushing/pumping workouts and Skip has asked me to train in the morning which makes sense as i am absolutely fukced in the evening, cardio finished last night which i am certainly not sad about lol

i still have a little more to come off on my glutes/lower back but this is something i will get off for the Finals, the stopping of the cardio will help my quads to harden up as the 90min per day has given them a softer look than i normally have at this stage.

so yesterday i did a normal session of Back/Rear Delts...

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 working sets

Laying on an incline bench DB row 4 sets

Straight arm rope pullovers 3 working sets

Rear Delts:

Rope attachment face pulls 4 working sets

Reverse Peck Deck rear delt pulls 4 sets

finished with 45min cardio

This morning session was a light and pumping leg session, nothing to heavy just going through the movements to get a pump.....

Quads:

Leg Extensions 4 sets

Seated leg curl 6 sets 15 reps

Leg Press 4 sets of 25 reps

Calf toe raise 6 sets of 25 reps

Abs:

Off bench frog kicks

Cable side curl

Cable crunches

this year is the first in many years i have trained Abs so often and you can really see the difference both in look and the way i can control them when posing, this is important as i have a natural wide waist/hips so being able to control my midsection is a must.


----------



## 3752

completed my first upper body depletion workout today which went like this...

Chest:

Cable X Overs

Incline Smith Press

Shoulders:

DB side raise

Machine press

Back:

Close grip pulldowns

Straight arm cable pullovers

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns

close grip press up

Biceps:

concentration curl

DB curl

Lower Back:

Lower back Extensions

no change with numbers on diet this week as i will be depleting to load Skip style Saturday night, i weighed 199lbs this morning so dropping off fast i believe another 2-3lbs this week before the west then a few more pounds from glutes/lower back for the Britain.

Diet today will be:

Meal 1 PWO - Cereal/Shake

Meal 2 - Whey protein/PB made into a shake and frozen

Meal 3 - Chicken/Veg

Meal 4 - Chicken/Olives/Veg

Meal 5 - Chicken/Veg

Meal 6 - Chicken/Olives/Veg

i am going to add a few new supplements into my regime after the show the biggest change will be Muscle Pharm Assault one of the reasons is that i really rate Creatine HCL and this contains this plus i have put a cpl of my natural guys and girls on this and it has made a big difference......

this pic was taken this morning in the gym just to show how much you lose off you face...lol


----------



## Yoshi

Got a before face picture?


----------



## defdaz

New design looks great! Good luck at the weekend Paul.


----------



## 3752

defdaz said:


> New design looks great! Good luck at the weekend Paul.


Cheers mate...

Had my last depletion workout today.....it was a little tougher than yesterday...

Chest:

Cable X Overs

Incline Smith Press

Shoulders:

DB side raise

Machine press

Back:

Close grip pulldowns

Straight arm cable pullovers

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns

close grip press up

Biceps:

concentration curl

DB curl

Lower Back:

Lower back Extensions

no change with numbers on diet this week as i will be depleting to load Skip style Saturday night, i weighed 196lbs this morning so dropping off fast maybe a little to fast as a 3lb drop overnight was not in the plan but still no change in the diet for today.

Diet today:

Meal 1 PWO - Cereal/Shake

Meal 2 - Whey protein/PB made into a shake and frozen

Meal 3 - Chicken/Veg

Meal 4 - Whey protein/PB made into a shake and frozen

Meal 5 - Chicken/Veg

Meal 6 - Whey protein made into a shake and frozen

I expect a few more pounds by Saturday to drop off as this is the norm for me in the last wee, I was 196lbs at the NABBA West in 2010 after I loaded for 3 days although I may be the same weight or lighter come Sunday my condition will be far better than 2yrs ago a true indication of what I have gained......


----------



## mal

How are you going to carb load paul,just on sat night sounds interesting..


----------



## 3752

mal said:


> How are you going to carb load paul,just on sat night sounds interesting..


I load using simple processed carbs like cereal, pancakes etc the same foods as I refeed with every Sunday, this is how my coach Skip Hill does things and does it very well as we know from doing it each week how the body reacts to this type of food.......my water will be restricted and without that spill over is avoided..


----------



## mal

Do you have any more carbs on show day,having trial runs must be a great benefit on the carb up.

Its great being drawn and depleted and watching things change rapid in the mirror lol.


----------



## 3752

mal said:


> Do you have any more carbs on show day,having trial runs must be a great benefit on the carb up.
> 
> Its great being drawn and depleted and watching things change rapid in the mirror lol.


Yes mate I keep eating the same foods all day I just watch the volume so not to bloat


----------



## big silver back

Its mad how there is so many ways of doing this final week, you always come in full and ripped Paul and i dont expect this time to be any different. Best of luck with your load and have a brilliant day sunday, the overall is yours this year buddy!!


----------



## shakey

Good Luck for Sunday Paul:thumbup1: Hopefully see you there mate


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Its mad how there is so many ways of doing this final week, you always come in full and ripped Paul and i dont expect this time to be any different. Best of luck with your load and have a brilliant day sunday, the overall is yours this year buddy!!


not sure about the overall but we will see mate.... 



shakey said:


> Good Luck for Sunday Paul:thumbup1: Hopefully see you there mate


be great to see you mate

woke this morning with another 1lb drop on the scales and looking tighter again, i am very flat although as Skip has pointed out i don't look flat in pictures so all is planned for the re-feed tomorrow night the length and severity of the re-feed will depend on if i lose more overnight, the re-feed will be heavy i believe this will help tighten and harden up my physique this approach will continue through show day although at a lesser degree as i need to make sure i do not bloat.

going to get my first coat of tan on tomorrow which should make my physique look even better as i have not even had a sunbed through this prep so am bleach white.....


----------



## mal

Paul,,how many carbs do you think you'l get through on sat,rough figure..if you dont

mind me asking,and good luck for sunday....


----------



## 3752

I don't mind you asking mate but I cannot answer you as I have no clue because I don't count them.......

So show day has finally arrived, I continued yesterday with a normal non training day diet until 8pm where I had a 4hr skip load, yesterday I was 195lbs and this morning after that huge refeed last night I am....wait for it 195lbs  but this is normal as water was restricted from 7.00pm.

So feeling confident this morning as I am looking the best I have done at the West Britain......so there is to do is thank you all for your support and go and grab a nice big trophy


----------



## Mingster

Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck Paul!!


----------



## greekgod

i hope u took the overall...


----------



## 3752

I won my class so remain unbeaten in my class at a NABBA qualifier for 8yrs....no overall this year but it was won by a worthy winner...


----------



## Loveleelady

Pscarb said:


> I won my class so remain unbeaten in my class at a NABBA qualifier for 8yrs....no overall this year but it was won by a worthy winner...


class well done, you must be delighted? got any pictures?


----------



## Britbb

Pscarb said:


> I won my class so remain unbeaten in my class at a NABBA qualifier for 8yrs....no overall this year but it was won by a worthy winner...


Congratulations paul  Cant wait to see the photos. Good to see you back competing and on winning form.

So now you've qualified for the mr britain... time for you and skip to use all the knowledge you have learnt from this prep and take it to the next level at the mr britain  Best of luck mate.


----------



## flinty90

I hear congrats are in order. well done mate. goes to show what knowledge. Hard work and consistency can do for people onwards now to your next goals mate. proud of you as im sure we all are !!!


----------



## big silver back

Well done mate, fcuk who won the overall he must have been sharp! cant wait to see some pics now. Looking forward to catching up at the britain, head down for the next 5 weeks now mate and no doubt you will bring a better package again.


----------



## 3752

Ellis from class 2 won the Overall and he was sharper was no problem losing that to him mate......

here is a pic from back stage after the win i should betting more this week...










Me and Tom Blackman who sorted me out all day..








...


----------



## Loveleelady

Pscarb said:


> Ellis from class 2 won the Overall and he was sharper was no problem losing that to him mate......
> 
> here is a pic from back stage after the win i should betting more this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Tom Blackman who sorted me out all day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow you look amazing well done!


----------



## yannyboy

Congratz Paul


----------



## big silver back

Mate going by that pic you look spot on best showing to date i reckon


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Mate going by that pic you look spot on best showing to date i reckon


my thoughts exactly mate was a little tighter and dryer in the evening so a few tweaks to have this for pre-judging at the finals and who knows


----------



## sceptic13

Congratulations mate. Looking good!


----------



## 3752

cheers terry...

here are a few more pics but they are not great yet give a decent impression of the size i have put on this last 12 months i think

a few more pics from the show i hope to get some closer ones in the next few days....


----------



## Milky

Very well done Paul,

I would kill to have half your knowledge, will power and determination.


----------



## DiggyV

Well done buddy, looking sharp.

Onwards and upwards.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## 3752

A few better ones.....






































































this is me receiving my judging certificate from NABBA......


----------



## greekgod

Well done Paul,, im happy u got 1st place, u worked hard and bythe look of the pics u were tight and crisp with size... good combo..


----------



## big silver back

Deffo the best ive seen you mate, condition is no doubt the best you've acheived so far the britain will be very interesting this year me thinks!!!


----------



## soob the dug

well done Pscard!! looking good


----------



## 3752

Cheers mate

ok just been sent these pictures which are really good and show off my physique on the day to the fullest....


----------



## LNH

id have given you the overall just for the definition in the back double bicep shot mate,

congrats

hope your having a good blowout now :beer:


----------



## 3752

LNH said:


> id have given you the overall just for the definition in the back double bicep shot mate,
> 
> congrats
> 
> hope your having a good blowout now :beer:


Cheers mate  not bad for a guy who cannot do any type of rows due to a back injury in 96.....

I have had yesterday and today off but not gone mad as I am back on diet tomorrow for the British finals in 5 weeks time...


----------



## massmansteve

cracking job Paul, great condition and overall balance! even with all your distractions of late - you make the best shape ive seen you in so far! :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster

One of the best spikes I've seen.

Love following this page and your progress


----------



## Conscript

Well done shippers, looking awesome! Good luck with the Brits as well!!


----------



## RACK

Massive well done mate, gotta say you look like you haven't lost any of the thickness you had at Notts when I last saw you.

Bring on the finals!


----------



## Linny

Awesome just bloody awesome Paul, can't wait to see you at the finals


----------



## 3752

Linny said:


> Awesome just bloody awesome Paul, can't wait to see you at the finals


cheers Lin i was/am so happy with my condition i have to imporove areas before the finals but as you would assume the Boss is all ready on to that one.....will see you at the NW....with my new Tie


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Massive well done mate, gotta say you look like you haven't lost any of the thickness you had at Notts when I last saw you.
> 
> Bring on the finals!


Cheers John i am lighter than in 2010 but thicker and bigger as condition was spot on.....hope all is good with you mate?


----------



## RACK

All goin good thanks mate, well on target for where we want to be.


----------



## 3752

nice one John.....

The last 2 days off diet had me gaining 10lbs over show day weight all of this weight is water so the plan is to go back to the diet i was on last week to drop this water or the majority of it by the weekend, i will have a cheat on Saturday as this is my birthday, because this week the workouts will be 50-75% intensity and only 1 cardio session per day again just to re balance the water etc.....but from Monday i will be hitting the gym 100% cardio will be back twice a day and a new diet is to be set by skip as he feels the pressure and distractions i had before the West with family etc gave me a slightly over dieting look on stage which he wants to avoid for the Britain, i have areas that need to improve but all in al the fat has gone so some tweaks should see me stepping onstage fuller and leaner than the West.

Ok so back to it after 2 days off from the Gym and diet, i travelled to Heathrow last night so took the opportunity to train at my best mates gym Ministry of Fitness in Bristol, i trained Back and Tom has some great ISO movement equipment which i want to make use of......

yesterdays workout was Back:

Wide grip cable pulldown 3 sets

Underhand ISO pull 3 sets

Seated Low ISO pull 3 sets

Reverse Cable X overs for rear delts 4 sets

DB shrugs 4 sets

that was it and i was shattered it is weird how much being up onstage takes out of you and how long it takes to get back ......

i will be training Chest and Shoulders tonight although not sure if it will be at Panthers or Active8 in Slough......

diet as mentioned has returned to last weeks levels so a split of P300g/C60g/F16g i actually prefer to be back on diet as my taste buds go after a show and eating rubbish does not help although i did not go over board in fact did not eat that much......

i have put together a before and after shot front and back from my prep...



















just to show the huge difference there is when you prep for a show.....


----------



## RACK

How do you feel on that diet mate as the fats are pretty low on that


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> How do you feel on that diet mate as the fats are pretty low on that


you know what John i don't feel that bad at all, non training days where lower overall as zero carbs and only 24g fats, it was tough for a week or so but then i just got on with it......and the end results speaks volumes i think...


----------



## mal

Pscarb said:


> you know what John i don't feel that bad at all, non training days where lower overall as zero carbs and only 24g fats, it was tough for a week or so but then i just got on with it......and the end results speaks volumes i think...


Never understood all this fat in the diet tbh especially pre contest,your condition was excellent.


----------



## RACK

Pscarb said:


> you know what John i don't feel that bad at all, non training days where lower overall as zero carbs and only 24g fats, it was tough for a week or so but then i just got on with it......and the end results speaks volumes i think...


I know exactly what you mean, think I might be on a few more fats than you but after a week or so it's fine.

You're right, the results speak for themselves


----------



## 3752

It has been a busy week, I have been to Heathrow with work so took the opportunity to train at Panthers last night.....I trained Chest and Shoulders and was as weak as a 10yr old girl scout......

Chest:

Cable X Overs 3 sets

Incline press 3 sets

Seated flat press 3 sets

Shoulders:

Seated shoulder press 3 sets

Standing DB side raise 3 sets

Heavy DB side raise partials 3 sets

Finished the session with 30min of the X trainer......

Travelled home today for the weekend, trained at my gym in Plymouth tonight......this was my last lighting session before hitting hit hard from Monday as the British is 4 weeks tomorrow.....

Tonight's sessions was Abs and Arms:

Cable curls 3 sets

DB preacher curls 3 sets

Seated Preacher curls 3 sets

Press downs 3 sets

Underhand press downs 3 sets

DB overhead extensions 3 sets

DB Hammer curls 3 sets

Finished with 35min on stepper....

Diet today....

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/2whole eggs

Meal 2 - chicken/Greek salad

Meal 3 - 2 scoops Myofusion/100g LEW

Meal 4 - Chicken/Greek salad

Meal 5 - Cereal/2 scoops Myofusion

Meal 6 - chicken/veg

It's my birthday Saturday so I have changed my refeed day from Sunday to Saturday........


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> It has been a busy week, I have been to Heathrow with work so took the opportunity to train at Panthers last night.....I trained Chest and Shoulders and was as weak as a 10yr old girl scout......
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Cable X Overs 3 sets
> 
> Incline press 3 sets
> 
> Seated flat press 3 sets
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> Seated shoulder press 3 sets
> 
> Standing DB side raise 3 sets
> 
> Heavy DB side raise partials 3 sets
> 
> Finished the session with 30min of the X trainer......
> 
> Travelled home today for the weekend, trained at my gym in Plymouth tonight......this was my last lighting session before hitting hit hard from Monday as the British is 4 weeks tomorrow.....
> 
> Tonight's sessions was Abs and Arms:
> 
> Cable curls 3 sets
> 
> DB preacher curls 3 sets
> 
> Seated Preacher curls 3 sets
> 
> Press downs 3 sets
> 
> Underhand press downs 3 sets
> 
> DB overhead extensions 3 sets
> 
> DB Hammer curls 3 sets
> 
> Finished with 35min on stepper....
> 
> Diet today....
> 
> Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/2whole eggs
> 
> Meal 2 - chicken/Greek salad
> 
> Meal 3 - 2 scoops Myofusion/100g LEW
> 
> Meal 4 - Chicken/Greek salad
> 
> Meal 5 - Cereal/2 scoops Myofusion
> 
> Meal 6 - chicken/veg
> 
> It's my birthday Saturday so I have changed my re-feed day from Sunday to Saturday........


Great read paul, can I ask how long you run peptides and hgh up to the show as im competing next year, last show i did was in 2003 so i guess alot has changed.

Also please can you go a little more into detail about your re feed and if or how you carb up


----------



## dtlv

Cunning change of refeed day Paul 

Just looking again at your pics a page or two back, but you never cease to amaze me - so many issues with injury and restricted exercises yet no one would know at all to look at you. Conditioning and diet is always nailed too... all in all a great example of what can be achieved against adversity with intelligence and determination. Impressive stuff.


----------



## 3752

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Great read paul, can I ask how long you run peptides and hgh up to the show as im competing next year, last show i did was in 2003 so i guess alot has changed.
> 
> Also please can you go a little more into detail about your re feed and if or how you carb up


Nothing really has changed with GH mate, I drop it 2 weeks out buddy

My refeed is done weekly and is set by hours, I start on 6 at the beginning of the diet then increase as the weeks go by each time the increase tells me how my body reacts to increased carbs. The foods I eat are high processed simple carbs low fat foods like cereal, pancakes, crumpets etc......

My carb up for a show happens the night before and through the day of the show, I eat the same foods on carb up as I do weekly on my refeeds so I know how my body reacts combine this with water restriction and spilling is rare if at all possible......



Dtlv74 said:


> Cunning change of refeed day Paul
> 
> Just looking again at your pics a page or two back, but you never cease to amaze me - so many issues with injury and restricted exercises yet no one would know at all to look at you. Conditioning and diet is always nailed too... all in all a great example of what can be achieved against adversity with intelligence and determination. Impressive stuff.


Yea thought the change was good lol although I am judging a few shows this month and I learnt from last year I cannot refeed when I am judging so switching to Saturday makes sense......thanks for the compliment mate I have learnt over the last year that nutrition plays such a high important role it makes the role steroids play seem so small.......it is such a shame many do not or will not commit the time to do the same.....

Had a good weekend with the family as it was my birthday on Saturday so I used my few hours refeed to enjoy a family meal...

Weigh in was a shock 212lbs a shock but expected from the rebound of water via diet etc plus adding in the GH again, Skip is not worried and says the added fluid will help the joints through the next few weeks plus the GH will be dropped in 2 weeks......

I trained with CJ from TM tonight at his gym over in salt ash near Plymouth, great little gym I may swap over to there full time I had such a buzz from training there....

We trained Back:

Wide grip pull downs 3 working sets

Seated ISO lever pull 3 working sets

Incline bench DB row 3 working sets

Seated cable row with rope attachment 3 working sets

Cable straight arm pullovers 2 working sets

New diet plan was started today, there is an increase of 40g carbs on training days and an increase of 16g fats on non training days such a small change but it will make a difference with strength.

Cardio is back up to 45min x 2 day........


----------



## 3752

i had to go away on Wednesday morning for a last minute meeting in Gatwick so i took the opportunity to visit my good friend IFBB Pro Harold Marillier at his gym in crawley (Forest Gym) i was fortunate to be able to jump in on an arm session with him and his training partner....

Harold uses higher volume than i do with Arms yet still lifting heavy so it was a nice change of pace.....(although i did not feel this way a few hours later)

Arm session

Seated light concentration curls as warm up

Incline DB curls 4 working sets

EZ curl 4 sets

Crucifix curls 4 sets

Rope Hammer curls 3 sets

Triceps: (we used my multi grips)

Push-downs 4 sets

Underhand push-downs 4 sets

Over head extensions 4 sets

so that was it and i was shattered after but still had to find the energy to do cardio.....

after the show due to food, rebound and adding the GH back in i shot up to 217lbs all water but still a big gain thankfully as Skip promised it has settled today i am 205lbs.....

i am travelling up to Southport on Sunday as i am judging the NABBA NW show, this will be my first NABBA show as an official judge so looking forward to it plus it promises to be a great show with over 85 competitors.....


----------



## 3752

Trained back in my own gym for the first time in over a week tonight and had a great workout....

Tonight was legs..

Hamstrings:

Seated curls 4 working sets plus partials

DB stiff leg deads 4 working sets

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets plus heavy partials

Leg press 10 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest

Calf's:

Leg press extensions 4 working sets

Cardio was 15min on X trainer until I got dizzy so switched to treadmill for 30min.

I am looking forward to my cheat tomorrow which is unusual for me as normally I can wait this happens with me as my metabolism goes into overdrive, due to hunger I am eating every 2hrs rather than the 3 I was doing so Skip may add another meal to the day as we don't count calories.......


----------



## dtlv

Happy birthday for tomorrow Paul, enjoy the day (and the diet cheat) 

I guess you'll be mostly offline tomorrow and having a life so that means I'll have to actually do some work modding on here... oh well


----------



## 3752

Dtlv74 said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow Paul, enjoy the day (and the diet cheat)
> 
> I guess you'll be mostly offline tomorrow and having a life so that means I'll have to actually do some work modding on here... oh well


  my birthday was last Saturday mate but we could not get a sitter for Joe so had to delay until tomorrow.......but thanks buddy and your right I will be off line


----------



## dtlv

Pscarb said:


> my birthday was last Saturday mate but we could not get a sitter for Joe so had to delay until tomorrow.......but thanks buddy and your right I will be off line


Haha, ooops :blush:

I thought it was the week before but then somehow managed to think I'd got it wrong... and so got it wrong anyway :lol:

Have a good day tomorrow buddy, will catch you sunday.


----------



## 3752

ok so what a weekend.....i am sitting here in my hotel in North Wales very very tired after only getting 11hrs sleep in the last 48 and driving around 700miles my head is on the floor and i ain't feeling great but i know after a decent nights sleep i will feel better and tomorrow is a new day.....

i drove to Southport yesterday and judged the NABBA NW qualifier and what a show it was some awesome physiques onstage, this was my first official NABBA show to judge and from the comments i heard being thrown after i know certain individuals did not like the judging lol

so came down to St Asaph in North Wales from Southport this morning to my head office which was all good apart from a 2hr meeting lasting 6 thankfully i prepped all my meals before hand so could eat i was just very very tired.....

i managed to get 40min kip in the hotel and train a little later than normal at the gym i use up here.......so tonight was Chest and Shoulders this is what i did...

i decided due to me being shattered i would use TUT for most of the exercises so to maximise intensity as my strength was compromised....

it is my first week of the blast so 6 working sets per body-part....

Chest:

Nautilus Chest press 3 working sets

Nautilus incline chest press 3 working sets (both arms pressed lower left arm 5 times then hold then lower right arm 5 times do this but with 4,3,2,1 reps this was 1 set)

Shoulders:

Nautilus shoulder press 3 working sets (both arms pressed lower left arm 5 times then hold then lower right arm 5 times do this but with 4,3,2,1 reps this was 1 set)

DB side raise 3 working set ( 1 set = 10 reps with 10kg, drop do 10 reps with 8kg then 10 more reps with 10kg) did not reach 10 reps but reached failure on 2nd and third set

then did my second lot of cardio 45min on treadmill.....

i am going to get an early night tonight with the help of Muscle Pharms Bullet Proof (http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-bullet-proof/) tonight....

tomorrow i am going to stay near the Trafford centre so i can train at Olympic gym and chat sh1t with my good friends Mr and Mrs George


----------



## 3752

So as I mentioned in my prevouise post this week has been hell and it really got no better Tuesday or today apart from the fact I am now at home although it was a real challenge staying awake for the 6hr trip home.........I have been able to sleep the last 2 night but with working 16hr days plus cardio and training it has just been a challenge to keep my eyes open......

I trained at Olympic gym last night home of @Tatty and Paul George I love the gym there as they have some great back machines plus I always get to chat with both Tan and Paul.

After training Paul went through my quarter turns with me as I felt a little uncomfortable with my side turns and he is definitely the best person to go through posing with.

Paul also mentioned that he felt my legs where down in size at the West to what they are in prevouise years, I felt this as well and I feel it is because I have not haeel proper leg press at the gym I train at in Plymouth so to solve this I have chosen to switch gyms to Pro Gym this is the same gym @CJ trains at, my first night will be tomorrow and it will be legs......

So trained Back and Rear Delts last night:

Back:

Wide grip pull downs 2 working sets

T bar row (light weight used but static pull so really hits the lats) 2 working sets

underhand machine row 2 working sets

cable pullovers 2 sets

Rear delt machine 3 working sets

Bent over DB row 3 working sets

Finished off with cardio.......

Weight this morning was down to 200lbs with 2.5 weeks to run to the Britain.......


----------



## 3752

Hi guys, this week has been a challenge as mentioned in my previous updates although now back at home i get a little rest bite although as i found last night not much sleep overnight with only 4hrs.

my weight this week has dropped a fair bit from 203lbs on Saturday to 197lbs yesterday because of this Skip has taken out my cardio for the next few days to see if this stabilises my weight as dropping that much this close to the show is not a good thing really...

i started at my new gym last night which i was really looking forward to as it gets me back to a small hardcore gym with a great atmosphere, my other gym is a university gym and although has decent equipment the atmosphere is just not there.....

plus this new gym unlike my old one has a decent leg press and back equipment so hoping this will help these areas for the up and coming shows..

last night i trained Legs:

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

Leg extension heavy partials.

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

DB SLDL 3 working sets

Calves:

Standing calf raise 6 sets (not used one of these for a fair while and it was very nice  )

today my legs feel very much different to what they have felt in the last 6 months so i am enthused to what i can achieve now in this new place.....

Diet today

Meal 1 - Whey Isolate protein shake

Meal 2 - Basmati Rice/Chicken

Meal 3 - Chicken/Whole boiled eggs

Meal 4 - Home made pancakes with carbs and protein

Meal 5 - Cereal/Isolate shake

Meal 6 - Chicken/Whole boiled eggs/Veg

i have arms tonight as i missed them out in the week.


----------



## 3752

So last night I did Arms so I was caught up on my training for the week, as mentioned my legs where very sore yesterday which was a nice and new feeling after months of not being able to hit them properly.

Arms:

Biceps:

Quick and light DB concentration curls 2 sets of 30 reps

EZ bar curl 2 working sets

Concentration heavy curls 2 working sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns using multi grips 2 working sets

Reverse grip press downs 2 working sets

DB kick backs 2 working sets

As mentioned yesterday my cardio has been cut for a few days to halt the weight loss although I am down to the same weight I was on show day at the West this morning of 195lbs...

As you can imagine I am looking forward to my refeed today.


----------



## 3752

had a good weekend a little lacking in sleep but managed to get some quality time with my family especially Joseph being able to take him out for a walk on Sunday just me and him.....

weight Saturday morning was 195lbs this is a 7lb drop in a week so was of concern to Skip that i am dropping to fast when i am all ready lean so we have decided to increase the calories through this next week to fill me out then adjust as the week goes on.

i trained in Plymouth last night and had a great session, it was Chest and Shoulders..

Chest:

Warm up on cable X overs

Incline DB press 3 working sets @35kg DB (most i have pressed since shoulder injury so pleased)

Nautilus bench press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing BB press 3 working sets

DB side raise 3 working sets






DB side partials 2 working sets

Cardio 45min treadmill

i am up in Manchester today and tomorrow so will be visiting Olympic Gym home of power-lifting sensation Tania George and IFBB Pro Paul George......


----------



## mikemull

Shoulders look immense in the vid! What's your diet looking like at present mate? Is the cardio a fast walk or are you using intervals?


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> Shoulders look immense in the vid! What's your diet looking like at present mate? Is the cardio a fast walk or are you using intervals?


cheers mate, diet macro's are

Training days - P 300g/C170g/F56g

Non-Training days - P300g/C60g/F56g

my cardio in the morning is KISS and is fasted i also do post workout cardio.


----------



## lolik

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate, diet macro's are
> 
> Training days - P 300g/C170g/F56g
> 
> Non-Training days - P300g/C60g/F56g
> 
> my cardio in the morning is KISS and is fasted i also do post workout cardio.


What are your macros roughly when in offseason?


----------



## 3752

lolik said:


> What are your macros roughly when in offseason?


This all depends on what stage of the off season I am at, my protein is static at 350g the carbs and fat change....

So I have been away in Manchester this last week so took the opportunity to train at Olympic gym in Eccles owned by Paul and Tania George...

I trained back on Wednesday at there gym had a great workout as they have some decent pieces of kit...

Back:

Close grip pull downs 3 working sets

Underhand ISO pull downs 3 working sets

Wide grip pull downs 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 3 working sets

DB bent over rows 3 working sets

Shrugs:

DB shrugs 5 sets

Cardio has been the same all week 2 x 45min per day.

My weight has steadily dropped through the week to 196lbs this morning this a good thing but skip does not want to see it drop anymore as dropping to much now is not a good thing.

I trained early today as I had a lot on so trained my last proper leg session before the finals....

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

Leg extensions heavy partials 3 sets

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 6 sets of 15 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets(I did this as my lower back was in a bad state so going heavy was not an option)

Calf's:

Standing raise 4 sets

Seated raise 4 sets

With just a week away from the finals I will be getting my final weeks plan in the next day or two but I am away from home from tomorrow until Tuesday with judging and work.


----------



## mikemull

What is kiss cardio mate?


----------



## 3752

Had a great weekend judging the Mr Hercules show in Colchester although it was a long weekend with me travelling over 600 miles whilst being a week out from the British so really tired.

I am back home now so I am going to relax a little more this week whilst working from home so I am refreshed or as refreshed as I can be for the British finals this saturday.

This week is about depletion workouts so last night was a light session on legs I trained at panthers gym near Heathrow damn it was hot.....

Workout:

Leg extensions & hack squat 75 reps in total for both

single leg standing leg curl & DB stiff leg deads 50 reps for both

Calf toe raise 75 reps....

Cardio was stopped Sunday this is so my legs can rest this week so detail will be more aparent....

Back at home so trained at Pro Gym tonight doing my first of 2 upper body depletion workouts.

all exercises where 4 sets of 15 reps lighting weight

Back: wide grip & close grip pull downs*

Chest: Seated chest press & Cable X Overs

Triceps: Machine dips & EZ bar press downs*

Biceps: Machine preacher curls & DB Hammer curls

Shoulders: DB side raise

It did not take me long as rest periods where kept to a minimum and I was training on my own, I am feeling more confident today woke up this morning dry and full, I have another depletion workout tomorrow then that isit......


----------



## DiggyV

Looking like a real unit there Paul. Good that confidence is up, normally a good sign in a seasoned competitor.

Following the depletion, howe you going to be loading prior to show time?


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> What is kiss cardio mate?


Slow and Steady cardio mate opposed to HIT cardio



DiggyV said:


> Looking like a real unit there Paul. Good that confidence is up, normally a good sign in a seasoned competitor.
> 
> Following the depletion, howe you going to be loading prior to show time?


not sure at the moment buddy if it is like the west i will load the night before the show and carry on through the morning of the show....


----------



## mikemull

Good luck mate!!


----------



## 3752

thanks mate

so the NABBA Britain finals where saturday just gone most of you all ready know i came 4th in my class (C4) it was a very tough lineup so well happy with my placings plus this allows me to go to the NABBA Worlds and the NABBA Universe and represent the UK......

friday lunchtime i was sprayed tanned with the new Tan on the market LA tan unfortunatly i reacted to this and it went green ( i think it was when my baby son Joe got really upset and my wife was out so was panicking) i had to shower this off so had to set off to drive to Tom Blackmans gym as Tom was driveing the rest of the way to southport with no tan on plus this allowed me to chill a little bit, i was due to SkipLoad at 8.00pm that night so startted this in the car....what a mistake that turned out to be as because i was sat still and my legs where not mobile i started to cramp badly as the carbs sucked all the water from under my skin, this continued through the night so much that i only had 45min sleep all night.

so show day arrives and i am shattered got up had some breakfast and my good friend sully who is a NABBA judge came to look at me and was really impressed, Tom then put on a thin coat of Dream Tan and i relaxed as best as i could before sign in.

we went backstage at around 13.30 fortunatly @big silver back was back stage helping another class 4 competitor out Darren Poole so he tanned me up before hitting the stage, it all went to plan apart from i had a very thing film of water over my abs when relaxed, it went when i posed but not relaxed.......after pre-judging i was feeling really bad through lack of fluids and sleep so much that i felt very ill, we went for nando's then i crashed for about 2hrs and woke harder and tighter so the lack of sleep the night before and the extra fluid after pre-judging really worked.....

came off stage in the evening with a 4th place trophy and a big smile on my face, spoken to skip and we are going to tweak a few things for the Worlds in 12 days time to allow me to come in dryer and fuller and without the cramps.

off diet yesterday and no training or cardio yesterday, so today was back on diet and tomorrow both cardio and training is put back in as i said above the plan is to come in leaner fuller and dryer than the Britain at the Worlds.


----------



## FATBOY

massive well done m8 what a great start to your final year


----------



## shakey

Well Done Paul,great result:thumbup1: i hope you & family are ok


----------



## mikemull

Well done mate, good luck in the worlds!


----------



## DiggyV

Great result mate.

Onwards and upwards now, and a couple of lessons learned (the hard way unfortunately), good luck in 12 days. :thumb:


----------



## greekgod

Good luck at the worlds... ENJOYED THE journal... thanks again for sharing with us..


----------



## RACK

Massive congrats mate, great result.


----------



## Yoshi

Congrats paul


----------



## liam0810

Congrats Paul on the Brits and if this is your final year than your definitely going out with a bang by getting to the worlds and universe!


----------



## 3752

Cheers guys...

Been a hectic week this past week, was back in the gym Tuesday after the Britain not fully recharged but certainly better than the weekend, I travelled to North Yorkshire for a meeting on Wednesday so took the opportunity to go over to Bolton and train at my mates gym in Horwich (www.jaysgym.co.uk) a real hardcore gym ran by a great guy.

i trained Shoulders and triceps.....good session but keeping it sensible as I will be vulnerable to injury this close to a show especially coming out of the Britain.

Back home yesterday so was able to train at my normal gym (pro gym saltash) i have started working with craig jones from TM so arranged a training session with him so I could look at how he trains etc before the plan start next Monday.

we had a good Chest and Bicep session......

Chest:

Incline press 3 working sets

Nautilous seated press 3 working sets

Incline DB flyes 3 working sets

Biceps:

EZ bar cable curl 3 x 15

Machine Preacher curl 3 sets

DB hammer curl 3 sets

Got a great pump and felt the workout so much so I have a slight niggle in my bad shoulder this morning.

Weight this morning is the same as the day of the Britain which is 196lbs, I am resting today as I feel wiped (more than usual) so will train legs tomorrow instead.


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> Cheers guys...
> 
> Been a hectic week this past week, was back in the gym Tuesday after the Britain not fully recharged but certainly better than the weekend, I travelled to North Yorkshire for a meeting on Wednesday so took the opportunity to go over to Bolton and train at my mates gym in Horwich (www.jaysgym.co.uk) a real hardcore gym ran by a great guy.
> 
> i trained Shoulders and triceps.....good session but keeping it sensible as I will be vulnerable to injury this close to a show especially coming out of the Britain.
> 
> Back home yesterday so was able to train at my normal gym (pro gym saltash) i have started working with craig jones from TM so arranged a training session with him so I could look at how he trains etc before the plan start next Monday.
> 
> we had a good Chest and Bicep session......
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Incline press 3 working sets
> 
> Nautilous seated press 3 working sets
> 
> Incline DB flyes 3 working sets
> 
> Biceps:
> 
> EZ bar cable curl 3 x 15
> 
> Machine Preacher curl 3 sets
> 
> DB hammer curl 3 sets
> 
> Got a great pump and felt the workout so much so I have a slight niggle in my bad shoulder this morning.
> 
> Weight this morning is the same as the day of the Britain which is 196lbs, I am resting today as I feel wiped (more than usual) so will train legs tomorrow instead.


whats that injury mate, im fcuked off with my shoulder giving me jip..

however i have just been in incredible bluks journal and he doesnt do much pressing it seems for shoulders but all ancillery delt work which i feel i can do without pain, would this benefit me as well as pressing mate ??


----------



## 3752

I injured it last December doing heavy DB press, it has been ok for sometime now ever since I used Thymosin Beta 4 (http://www.thymosinbeta4.com/) but I think due to training with Craig I might have pushed a little to much on press last night.

Training shoulders does not hurt it I get more pain when I train chest more than anything else, I think the incline was a little higher than I am used to last night...


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> I injured it last December doing heavy DB press, it has been ok for sometime now ever since I used Thymosin Beta 4 (http://www.thymosinbeta4.com/) but I think due to training with Craig I might have pushed a little to much on press last night.
> 
> Training shoulders does not hurt it I get more pain when I train chest more than anything else, I think the incline was a little higher than I am used to last night...


ah i see mate, but would you say personally you can still get a good overall shoulder shape without actual shoulder pressing ??


----------



## 3752

Forgot to mention guys, those who have read my journals over the years will know I am a big advocate of doing a rebound cycle of 2-4 weeks to take advantage of the uptake in calories etc after a show, because I am older and wiser I have decided that I am going to do a rebound using supplements rather than PEDs, i am putting my head together with Marc from cardiff Sports Nutrition my sponsor to come up with a stack that can be used to give maximum results in a short space of time.

I will post in here the stack and the reasons for the choices of supplements when we have decided on them, I feel this gives a good alternative to continuing using PEDs after long use in prep.....


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> Forgot to mention guys, those who have read my journals over the years will know I am a big advocate of doing a rebound cycle of 2-4 weeks to take advantage of the uptake in calories etc after a show, because I am older and wiser I have decided that I am going to do a rebound using supplements rather than PEDs, i am putting my head together with Marc from cardiff Sports Nutrition my sponsor to come up with a stack that can be used to give maximum results in a short space of time.
> 
> I will post in here the stack and the reasons for the choices of supplements when we have decided on them, I feel this gives a good alternative to continuing using PEDs after long use in prep.....


Be interested to see what you and Marc come up with on this buddy. You going to use any more TB4 on the shoulder, I know you felt it did the trick last time?


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Be interested to see what you and Marc come up with on this buddy. You going to use any more TB4 on the shoulder, I know you felt it did the trick last time?


yes mate without doubt but bnot before the Worlds as i cannot predict what it will do to my physique in a negative way (if anything) but cannot take the chance.


----------



## Yoshi

Well I'm not the only one with fcked shoulder,

I gave the same problem and after seeing doctors said it was because my rotal cuffs were weak and after working those I don't get as much jip from shoulder press

Good luck Paul


----------



## sceptic13

Well done on your placing mate. Good luck for the worlds.


----------



## 3752

chers Terry...

So the final week has come round again for the 3rd time this prep, i trained legs for the final time on saturday, it was a good session although my strength seemed to be down somewhat but then i suppose that is to be expected.

Quads:

Leg Extensions 4 working sets

Single Leg press 3 working sets

Pscarb style leg press

Leg Extension heavy partials 3 sets

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 4 working sets

DB SLDL 4 working sets supersetted with lunges onto a bench.

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 6 sets

i had a large load yesterday one day later than the Britain this should allow me to be not as flat for my load friday night before the saturday show, we are going to tweak a few things again for this show at the very end of the week as i seemed to be a tad fuller and more detailed after i took in more fluid and food after Pre-Judge.

training this week is a general pump blood into the muscle type training nothing heavy nothing to tasking (although anything is tasking at the moment) cardio was completed today for the final time, dropping this will help my legs come in more....

diet today is the same as it will be tomorrow and wednesday...

Meal 1 - Whey shake/PB

Meal 2 - Chicken breast/Basmati rice

Meal 3 - Chicken breast/Basmati rice

Meal 4 - Shake/Oats/PB

Meal 5 - PWO cereal and shake(made with liquid egg whites)

Meal 6 - Chicken/Veg

i was up on the scales today after my load yesterday up to 204lbs this will drop pretty quickly this week and i expect to be approx 195-196lbs come friday morning.....


----------



## flinty90

i find it amazing how you are so perfectly in tune with your body you pretty much guarantee you can drop from 204 nearly 10 pounds in 4 days lol...

i find that the amazing part of this game, the way you know your body. im sure that obviously comes from years of experience mate..

really is an eye opener for me and im sure plenty of others to be fair...

very inspiring stuff !!!


----------



## Yoshi

flinty90 said:


> i find it amazing how you are so perfectly in tune with your body you pretty much guarantee you can drop from 204 nearly 10 pounds in 4 days lol...
> 
> i find that the amazing part of this game, the way you know your body. im sure that obviously comes from years of experience mate..
> 
> really is an eye opener for me and im sure plenty of others to be fair...
> 
> very inspiring stuff !!!


Yeah I agree mate,Paul has been doing this about 15 years though if he doesn't know his own body by now something is up.

Inspiring though just proves when people give excuses people like jim and Paul with young kids can still prep and get on stage!


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> i find it amazing how you are so perfectly in tune with your body you pretty much guarantee you can drop from 204 nearly 10 pounds in 4 days lol...
> 
> i find that the amazing part of this game, the way you know your body. im sure that obviously comes from years of experience mate..
> 
> really is an eye opener for me and im sure plenty of others to be fair...
> 
> very inspiring stuff !!!


yea because of the way i prep i can by the end of the prep predict how long the water will drop after a refeed......



MacUK said:


> Yeah I agree mate,Paul has been doing this about 15 years though if he doesn't know his own body by now something is up.
> 
> Inspiring though just proves when people give excuses people like jim and Paul with young kids can still prep and get on stage!


21yrs mate 

weight down to 201lbs today, i am very full and a tad leaner than the same time from the British...


----------



## RACK

As always mate things look bang on, nice work on the drop too.

Also nice work with CJ so far, you've sorted his head out big time and calmed him. Now beast him in the gym


----------



## 3752

lol well he did my leg session last night so i am sure he is hurting today... 

weight down to 199lbs this morning on target to be 196lbs by saturday...


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> As always mate things look bang on, nice work on the drop too.
> 
> Also nice work with CJ so far, you've sorted his head out big time and calmed him. Now beast him in the gym


I thought cj was working with Scott?


----------



## 3752

No mate he has not worked with Scott for some time now.

So the NABBA Worlds is the day after tomorrow, I have just had my first coat of LA Tan on god this stuff is dark and does not smell like other Tans, I am having a second coat on tomorrow morning.

I am feeling confident I will present a leaner and fuller physique at the Worlds than I did at the Britain 2 weeks ago....

I won't lie though I am looking forward to Sunday, not just because I get to relax after 25 weeks of dieting......but also because it is Father day.....

No training or cardio today just resting up drinking loads of water, tomorrow is pretty much of the same apart from me travelling to Bristol to fly to Dublin......

I will give you all a run down of the show when I return.......


----------



## Yoshi

Pscarb said:


> No mate he has not worked with Scott for some time now.
> 
> So the NABBA Worlds is the day after tomorrow, I have just had my first coat of LA Tan on god this stuff is dark and does not smell like other Tans, I am having a second coat on tomorrow morning.
> 
> I am feeling confident I will present a leaner and fuller physique at the Worlds than I did at the Britain 2 weeks ago....
> 
> I won't lie though I am looking forward to Sunday, not just because I get to relax after 25 weeks of dieting......but also because it is Father day.....
> 
> No training or cardio today just resting up drinking loads of water, tomorrow is pretty much of the same apart from me travelling to Bristol to fly to Dublin......
> 
> I will give you all a run down of the show when I return.......


Good luck mate, do us proud.


----------



## DiggyV

Good Luck Paul.

Sounds like the drop has worked a treat, just hope the load goes more to plan this time 

You still doing the 3rd Nov in Southport as well mate?


----------



## Milky

Fu*king good luck mate.......

I care more about his than the football crap thats on ATM, on pins here for you !!!

:lol:


----------



## massmansteve

Good luck Paul


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Good Luck Paul.
> 
> Sounds like the drop has worked a treat, just hope the load goes more to plan this time
> 
> You still doing the 3rd Nov in Southport as well mate?


Yes mate the Universe will be my final show before I retire.....



Milky said:


> Fu*king good luck mate.......
> 
> I care more about his than the football crap thats on ATM, on pins here for you !!!
> 
> :lol:


ha ha cheers buddy I will let you all know how I get on tomorrow


----------



## Itchy Nips

good luck with the show mate


----------



## Fleg

All the best Paul


----------



## 3752

morning guys, well i not only realised a goal of competing at the NABBA Worlds on Saturday i only went and placed 6th and got a trophy 

it was an awesome show the UK team where great and we had at least one UK team member in the top 6 in every class which was awesome plus Anth Bailes got class 3 and the overall title.....

i had a break yesterday and although i am not back on the pre-comp diet i am not going stupid this week as i have a holiday in a week so dont want to turn up on the beach like a water balloon  so restricting a few things......

her are a few pics from the show...


----------



## RACK

Massive congrats on the trophy mate


----------



## Yoshi

Well done mate does that mean your be going to compete in universe ?


----------



## 3752

MacUK said:


> Well done mate does that mean your be going to compete in universe ?


yes mate i qualified for the Universe by placing 4th at the Britain....i have 7 weeks down time then prep starts for the Universe


----------



## Yoshi

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i qualified for the Universe by placing 4th at the Britain....i have 7 weeks down time then prep starts for the Universe


Sorry showing my lack of knowledge there!


----------



## 3752

now that the prep has ended for 7 weeks i decided to use a supplement rebound stack so i can have a break from the gear for a while before hitting it again for the NABBA Universe, the stack will consist of 4 supplements these are

Anabolic Designs Tauro Test

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Anabolic-Designs-Tauro-Test.html

Anabolic Design Bullk

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/anabolic-designs-bullk-60-caps/

Muscle Pharm ReCon

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-re-con/

Muscle Pharm Creatine:

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-creatine-300g/

my starting weight this morning was 204lbs so will see how this stack compares to a gear stack( i know it wont add as much weight but after 6 months on gear a break is needed and if this stack can give me relative gains i will be very happy.


----------



## DiggyV

Interesting choices mate. Will be interested to see how you get on. Is this your own creation or did the boys at Cardiff help?


----------



## 3752

DiggyV said:


> Interesting choices mate. Will be interested to see how you get on. Is this your own creation or did the boys at Cardiff help?


me and Marc came up with it as we wanted to make it affordable for people who wanted to do the same, the Re-con has a great EAA mix along with some other nice additions, the AD supplements compliment each other very well and i have seen the results on close freinds so decided to go down this route......the creatine has a blend of 4 creatine's including Con-Crete which i rate highly....i know i am not going to get as much as the typical gear rebound would give but i think because i am older and wiser upping my dose and continuing on for another month is stupid as my body needs a break.....


----------



## dtlv

Congrats for the trophy Paul, looking great in the pics.



Pscarb said:


> now that the prep has ended for 7 weeks i decided to use a supplement rebound stack so i can have a break from the gear for a while before hitting it again for the NABBA Universe, the stack will consist of 4 supplements these are
> 
> Anabolic Designs Tauro Test
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Anabolic-Designs-Tauro-Test.html
> 
> Anabolic Design Bullk
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/anabolic-designs-bullk-60-caps/
> 
> Muscle Pharm ReCon
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-re-con/
> 
> Muscle Pharm Creatine:
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-creatine-300g/
> 
> my starting weight this morning was 204lbs so will see how this stack compares to a gear stack( i know it wont add as much weight but after 6 months on gear a break is needed and if this stack can give me relative gains i will be very happy.


Quite like those supps at a glance, looks to be a decent range of products. The multi-creatine stuff seems to be the in thing at the moment with a lot of people saying good things, might try one.


----------



## 3752

cheers mate.....

i was back in the gym tonight and back on the cardio this morning, i don't want to go to far out in the next 7 weeks but still relax and have some much needed family time, so because of this i have received the new diet plan for the next stage from Skip today.

i obviously wont go into any detail but calories for the Training and non training days are this:

Training days - P 350g/C 340g/F 96g

Non Training days - P 350g/C 210g/F 144g

all food is clean diet food just much higher volumes if this is to much then it will be cut back......

tonight i trained at Castles gym in Windsor as i have said before it is a great gym with great pieces of equipment.....due to bouncing from show to show of late i have not been able to get back to my normal Push/Pull/Legs training style so i restarted that tonight.

Chest:

Cables to warm up

Seated Hammer press 2 working sets

Incline Hammer press 2 working sets

Flat machine flye 2 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing BB dead press 2 working sets

Standing DB front raise 2 working sets

Standing DB side raises 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 2 working sets

Straight bar pressdowns 2 working sets

Heavy DB kickback partials 2 working sets

cardio was 30min on the treadmill this morning.......

i love training straight after a show when your eating more calories as the volume you get as the blood and glycogen goes into the muscle is amazing.....

i started my Post Show supplement stack tonight with Muscle Pharm Assault pre training and MP's Recon after, the Assault gave me a good focus whilst training without the crash normally associated with pre-workout supps.....

back home tomorrow to train Legs in my normal gym, i have decided one of the things that is missing is a roundness to my Glutes so i will be putting box squats back into my leg workouts, XJPX from TM forum has shown me a move called the hamstring widow-maker that i will be also hitting in the leg session.....

one of the comments i took away from the Worlds was that when i am relaxed like in the quarter turns and stood at the back of the stage i lack the control to keep my abs visible and my stomach appears smooth although it is on the money in the poses so because of this i am going to start doing more core work like the Plank after each session to increase my ability to control my midsection......


----------



## 3752

Ok guys was back home yesterday so trained legs in my normal gym in Saltash, i am back to my normal Push/Pull?legs workout now after a few weeks of being up in the air due to bouncing from show to show.....

weight the morning of the Worlds i was 199lbs this morning i am 210lbs so not a huge jump i am eating a lot more calories but i have not been eating any crap as i did not want to bloat (2 days off after the West had me gaining 22lbs  ) the supplement stack i detailed above i can see working especially the creatine i am very full with round muscle bellies whilst still very lean. it will take a week or so to see how the other supplements are working but i hope to see improved recovery in the coming weeks as recovery is compromised after a long show diet.

Last night was legs:

Quads:

Leg Extensions 4 warmup sets of 20reps

DB Box Squats 3 working sets with 35kg DB's

High foot position leg press 3 working sets

Leg extensiosn 1 working set rest/pause 50reps

Hamstrings:

DB SLDL 3 working sets

Ham/Glute Widow Makers 3 sets






Walking lunges 2 sets of 10 reps per leg

Calfs:

Standing raise 5 working sets of 20 reps

legs feel sore this morning, unfortunately i slept a little funny last night and i have a sore neck which is a b1tch to be fair but no training today just cardio later...

i have decided after my Holidays (next week) i will be using GH on an M/W/F system the GH i will be using will be Pharma Genotropin at 12iu per day so 36iu per week, or the same dose of Hyge when i am away from home on ny of these days, i have decided to just use GH at the moment as i am in a fortunate position to be able to use Pharma but i will be adding IPAM in before bed after 4 weeks, then after 6 weeks i will be replacing the GH injections with GHRP-2 following by a lower dose of 2iu 10 min after the peptide.

i am looking to improve 2 areas before the Universe my midsection and my glutes, this is not to say they have to be shredded as i feel that is over rated to be honest, i want more fullness to them hence me putting box squats back into the workout.....i feel and have been told by people i listen to that i need to work o my midsection control as i have condition through my midsection when i pose but when relaxed this is not there so something to work on.....

i went for more fullness at the Worlds and many said although the look suited me they preferred me dryer and tighter as i was at the Britain with maybe less fullness....


----------



## 3752

quick update on Fridays session...

Did my normal pull session Friday which is Back/Rear Delts/Biceps had a great session probably the extra calories pushing me along....

Back:

Wide grip pull-downs 3 warm ups/ 2 working sets

Seated ISO row 2 working sets

Seated Row with straight bar (this is the closest i can get to doing bent over row movement) 2 working sets

Straight arm cable pullover 1 set of 25

Rear Delts:

Face pulls 3 working sets

Reverse cable X overs 3 working sets

Biceps:

Standing DB curl 3 working sets

Seated one arm concentration curls 3 working sets

Hammer curls 2 working sets

cardio was 40min

i kept on diet through Saturday as planned then had yesterday off and to be honest did not eat that much but was nice not to weigh anything and just eat when i wanted and what i wanted.

my weight yesterday was 211lbs so gained 12lbs since the show which is a nice weight as i did not want to blow up as i am away tomorrow on a weeks holiday......

my prep for the Universe starts 6 weeks today and after speaking to Skip we are both agreed that we are aiming for an end result of being the very best i have ever been probably a good 5-6lbs off the British weight......but only time will tell....

a couple of pics one from the Britain(double bicep) and one from the Worlds...


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

More working sets for biceps than back?? Seems strange when the muscle size diffrence is so great, i dont even bother with Biceps directly as they are such a small muuscle group.


----------



## 3752

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> More working sets for biceps than back?? Seems strange when the muscle size diffrence is so great, i dont even bother with Biceps directly as they are such a small muuscle group.


guess that why we are so different, but hammer curls work the brachia (sp) muscle much more than the bicep so not really more....


----------



## 3752

Had a great holiday with the family over the last week, guess you never know how much you need a break until you are on one....well there was sun, family time and lots of cake 

Back last night weighed this morning and I put on just over a pound if I could of foreseen that I would of eaten more 

So back to it today back on diet (a lot more cals) and back training, I have slightly changed my training schedule as my shoulder is not getting better as I thought it would so for at least the next 5-6 weeks I will be training shoulders and arms less, the routine will go like this....

Mon - Chest/Back

Wed - Legs

Fri - Chest/Back

Mon - Shoulders/Arms

Wed - Legs

Fri - Chest/Back

Mon - Chest/Back

Wed - Legs

Fri - Shoulders/Arms

And so on, I have tried this way of training at the end of last year when I first injured my shoulder and it was good but switched back to the standard push, pull, legs for prep.

It fits nicely as I want to emphasise more on my chest and thickness on my Back plus I cannot hit my shoulders hard due to the injury so it is perfect for me at the moment.

So tonight as a way to get back into it after my rest I did Chest/Back 10 working sets per body part....

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Seated flat press Pscarb style

Cable x overs 1 set to failure

Back:

Rack pulls 3 working sets

Hammer style pull downs Pscarb style

Straight arm cable pullovers 1 set to failure

*Pscarb style = 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets....

Diet:

Meal 1 - frozen fruit/plain Greek yogurt, Oats/PB, Whey shake with liquid egg whites.

Meal 2/3 - Basmati rice, Chicken, whole egg, macadamia oil

Meal 4 - PWO - Cereal, whey shake

Meal 5 - extra lean meatballs/Brussel sprouts

Meal 6 - 2 scoops Humapro/PB

Back on my supplement stack although I took my Tauro-Test and Bullk on holiday with me, I added the creatine/Assault and Humapro back in today.

I am trailing a GH method of 8iu of pharma GH M/W/F split 4 x 2iu through the day to emulate a study I read on Dats board where a group athletic men and women took this dose for 6 weeks to show results can be seen in this short period of time, the conclusion was that all the participants saw fat loss and slight muscle increase in just 6 weeks, so this is what I am doing for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Super -ingh

Man u look in top shape already dude.

Are u just goin to stick with the gh and the supp stack or u going to add any aas in at some point in a few weeks


----------



## 3752

Super $ingh said:


> Man u look in top shape already dude.
> 
> Are u just goin to stick with the gh and the supp stack or u going to add any aas in at some point in a few weeks


cheers mate, i am going to add in the AAS in the next 2 weeks so that things are happening when the proper diet starts.

i was out at the weekend for a late wet the baby's head had a great night did not go to mad but had loads of fun....

Monday was back to the diet and training, as i mentioned last week i am changing my training due to my should injury so Monday was Chest and Back.

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Seated ISO press 2 working sets (PB for this year of 320lbs)

Cable X overs 1 set to failure

Back:

ISO lever pull downs 3 working sets

Rack pulls 3 working sets (PB for this year 140kg)

i finished the session with stretching on the cable pullovers and hyper extensions.

my cardio was then 30min on treadmill, i have legs tonight probably train in Windsor at castles gym as they have great leg equipment.

weight has settled after the stomach bug and holiday this morning i was 208lbs i don't expect to go much higher than this over the next 4 weeks before prep starts maybe to 212lbs but not higher....


----------



## Super -ingh

Good luck pal...

Interested to know how your training was before your injury and the lifts u were able to do?


----------



## 3752

my training was 3 days a week M/W/F

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps Monday

Legs Wednesday

Back/traps/Biceps Friday

this never really changed after the injury i just went steady on my shoulders as i stopped pressing for a while then just used dead stop pressing as the main movement, but my shoulder has not recovered as i thought it would so changed to the routine i detailed the other day.

as for lifts i don't record lifts a rule as i don't care how much i lift as long as i lift the max for the given reps....


----------



## 3752

trained legs last night at castles gym in Windsor which in my opinion has some great leg equipment......

this was my session...

Quads:

Leg Extensions 3 working sets

Reverse Hack Squats 3 working sets

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 3 working sets

Ham/Glutes widow makers 3 working sets

Calfs:

Seated Calf raise 3 sets

Standing calf raise 3 sets

due to working on a different client site today i had the opportunity to visit my good friends Carly and Jay i took the opportunity to train with Jay at Mark Palfrey's Studio One gym, Mark is a great guy and competitor and his gym is well kitted out.....

we trained Chest/Back the difference tonight on Back was that we used cables as i am going to alternate my workouts between cable work and core movements like rack pulls and DB rows etc......

Chest:

Incline Smith press 3 working sets (PB for this year of 140kg)

Seated Heavy flat flyes 3 working sets

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Close grip pull downs 3 working sets (i did these facing away from the stack with no support to hold me down you have to concentrate more on using your lats rather than swing here is a video of my last set)






Rear Delts:

Bent over DB rows 3 sets

Machine rear delts 3 sets

I then showed Jay a way to really hit the whole of the bicep muscle so we did 3 sets of DB curls


----------



## massmansteve

Just catching up with your progress Paul . Just wanted to ask you do you do db box squats with the bells to the sides (like db shrug position) and what other quad movements do ur find good to hit them hard without having to squat/dead? Because I cannot do these like yourself due to lower back disc problem( not an excuse just I'd have to have an op if I started doing them)

Cheers bud, and Pilates would bring ur mid section in a treat , planks, holds and the 100! Try a class ud be surprised how hard and effective it is


----------



## liam0810

How did you find the rebound using the stack you got from Cardiff mate? Did you think that it made as much a difference as using a blast of test/tren? Or do you think you would of gained well without it after the show?


----------



## 3752

massmansteve said:


> Just catching up with your progress Paul . Just wanted to ask you do you do db box squats with the bells to the sides (like db shrug position) and what other quad movements do ur find good to hit them hard without having to squat/dead? Because I cannot do these like yourself due to lower back disc problem( not an excuse just I'd have to have an op if I started doing them)
> 
> Cheers bud, and Pilates would bring ur mid section in a treat , planks, holds and the 100! Try a class ud be surprised how hard and effective it is


yes this how i do Box Squats but i do these because i was paralyzed in 1996 and still suffer from this injury so normal squatting and deads is not possible so i do Box squats and leg press for quads but i use less weight and more intensity with volume and shorter rest periods, i have been doing planks and a few other things new to me but as i have been told it is not distention it is control so in can show my abs for longer on stage....



liam0810 said:


> How did you find the rebound using the stack you got from Cardiff mate? Did you think that it made as much a difference as using a blast of test/tren? Or do you think you would of gained well without it after the show?


the rebound is going well to be fair i am maintaining being lean (206lbs) and yet increasing strength, i would of got more from the Test/Tren blast that really goes without saying but i wanted a break after 6months on and knowing i would be back on in my run in to the Universe i certainly have not suffered from doing it and i rate the products highly....

So training was Shoulders and Arms, i have modified my training of late to lower the amount of shoulder training and increase both chest and back due to a shoulder injury i have carried most of the year.

Shoulders:

Standing DB side laterals 4 working sets going up the DB rack (7.5kg x 12, 10kg x 10, 12.5 x 8)

Reverse grip (knuckles facing away) Press 4 working sets






Arms:

Standing DB Curl 3 working sets

Standing EZ curl 3 working sets

Concentration DB curls 2 working sets

ABS where then done before 30min Cardio on the treadmill

Diet Monday was the following...

Meal 1 - 2 whole eggs, 300mg egg whites, 4 slices of whole grain bread

Meal 2 - Chicken Breast, Basmati rice, Macademia oil

Meal 3 - 2 scoops AllMax whey, Peanut Butter

Meal 4 - Chicken Breast, Basmati rice, Macademia oil

5g Muscle Pharm Creatine/1 scoop Muscle Pharm Assault

2 scoops Humapro in 2L water

Train

Pwo meal - coco pops cereal/Whey Isolate drink

Meal 6 - Fillet steak, Basmati rice, Veg

Yesterday was a day off training so i could recover from the training session Monday, tonight is legs so will update my blog tomorrow with the details of this training session.

i have currently got 3 weeks to run before the prep stage starts for the NABBA Universe currently weighing 206lbs which is 7lbs above my last stage weight at the NABBA Worlds.


----------



## flinty90

mate i watched your shoulder press video and thats exactly how i finish my shoulders off aswell...

do you also do this for chest press mate , what weights are you doing for shoulders ?? im just managing 20 kgs at minute lol it dont sound much but that way we do them is a fcukin killer...

love to do it with chest aswell


----------



## flinty90

do yo umind if i borrow this video for my journal bro just to show what i mean when i talk about my iso shoulder pressing ??


----------



## 3752

yea no problem mate


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> mate i watched your shoulder press video and thats exactly how i finish my shoulders off aswell...
> 
> do you also do this for chest press mate , what weights are you doing for shoulders ?? im just managing 20 kgs at minute lol it dont sound much but that way we do them is a fcukin killer...
> 
> love to do it with chest aswell


i use 30kg on a bar cannot lift that much more due to shoulder injury, i have used reverse grip bench for years but this is mainly for triceps not chest


----------



## DiggyV

Paul, can I ask what ration of Test : Tren do you run mate. I'm a huge fan of this combo, but run what some consider a low tren amount, normally between 4:1 and 6:1, last one was 800:200 TriTest:TrenEnan. This suits me down to the ground, quite a lot of self research in my former BB-ing life  got me to this, and am still finding it great for growth now, whilst cutting the fat at the same time.

Interested to know how you run it.


----------



## 3752

hi mate i run it either 3: or 2:1 the latter is normally closer to the show i find this gives me the best results....

it was legs today and with 10 working sets per bodypart i knew it was going to hurt, it did not disappoint 

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press Pscarb style (6 sets of 10 with 10sec rest between each set)

Hamstrings:

DB Stiff Leg Deads 3 working sets

Hamstring/Glute widow makers 4 working sets (i find this amazing for hitting the Hamstrings






Walking lunges 3 working sets

Calfs:

Seated Calf raise 3 working sets

Standing Calf raise 3 working sets


----------



## 3752

i trained last night due to family visiting today and the wife saying "your not prepping yet so you can change things"

so it was Chest and Back last night and because my new routine i hit these muscle groups more often i decided to swap starting with flat and incline press plus i have one back session that is more core movements rather than cables......

Chest:

ISO flat Chest press 4 working sets

Incline Smith press 4 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

Chins 2 sets

Rack Pulls 4 working sets

Single arm plate loaded row 4 working sets

stretched out the back with standing cable pullovers......

got 3 days off from the gym now so will rest up and spend plenty time with the family and eat lots of food.......

i am looking to go back on cycle this weekend so that things are starting to work as the prep starts in 2 weeks time...


----------



## flinty90

mate thats a fcukin awesome way to hit hamstrings for anywhere with no ham curl machine (ie our gym)

do you load the weight up to stop you going down too fast or to help you back up ?? im just trying to work it out in my head, will try that tonight in gym

awesome mate !!!


----------



## dtlv

Yeah those widow makers look like an awesome GHR variation... my hams are one of my worst bodyparts, always looking for new ways to hit them.


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> mate thats a fcukin awesome way to hit hamstrings for anywhere with no ham curl machine (ie our gym)
> 
> do you load the weight up to stop you going down too fast or to help you back up ?? im just trying to work it out in my head, will try that tonight in gym
> 
> awesome mate !!!


It is more so you do not go down to fast but then you control the down and backup action with your hams, just remember to keep your ass down as I seen guys do these and they tend to bend from the waist which is wrong.



Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah those widow makers look like an awesome GHR variation... my hams are one of my worst bodyparts, always looking for new ways to hit them.


nice one Det they are very good and a great addition....

Had a great weekend with family plus my sister and her boys came down to visit so we had a full house, we all went to an adventure park on Saturday so I could act like a kid for a few hours.....lol

I relaxed my diet Saturday and Sunday because of family visiting but was back on the increased calorie diet this morning, Saturday I was 205lbs this morning I was 212lbs this is normal for a relaxed weekend and most of this will drop by Thursday.

Trained Chest & Back tonight at Pro Gym in Saltash...

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 working sets

ISo plate loaded flat press 4 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

Wide grip pull downs 4 working sets

Seated row with wide straight bar 4 working sets

Cable straight arm pullovers 2 working sets

Abs and cardio to finish

I am away tomorrow up in north Wales so a long road journey tomorrow


----------



## 3752

I am up in North Wales this week (over in Manchest tomorrow) so trained at my normal fitness type gym near work tonight for Legs, unfortunatly the 9hr drive yesterday up to the hotel (due to lorry overturning on the M56) put my back out a little so had to go steady tonight...

Legs:

Quads:

Leg Extensions 3 working sets

Box Squats 3 working sets

Leg press 4 sets of 15 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

Hamstrings:

SLDL 4 working sets

Seated Hamstring curls 4 sets

Walking lunges 2 working sets

Calf's:

Leg press toe raise 6 sets

finished with 45min cardio

diet today was good but woke this morning with a swollen Uvula (dangly bit at the back of mouth) due to dehydration through the night so had to drink water like a mad man at work all day it is much better now.......but eating today was a challenge.


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> I am up in North Wales this week (over in Manchest tomorrow) so trained at my normal fitness type gym near work tonight for Legs, *unfortunatly the 9hr drive yesterday up to the hotel (due to lorry overturning on the M56) *put my back out a little so had to go steady tonight...
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Leg Extensions 3 working sets
> 
> Box Squats 3 working sets
> 
> Leg press 4 sets of 15 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Hamstrings:
> 
> SLDL 4 working sets
> 
> Seated Hamstring curls 4 sets
> 
> Walking lunges 2 working sets
> 
> Calf's:
> 
> Leg press toe raise 6 sets
> 
> finished with 45min cardio
> 
> diet today was good but woke this morning with a swollen Uvula (dangly bit at the back of mouth) due to dehydration through the night so had to drink water like a mad man at work all day it is much better now.......but eating today was a challenge.


My kids got caught up in this as well mate, coming back from the airport. A 50 minute journey took 5 hours.

Where do you train when in North Wales? I used to work at a gym in Colwyn Bay (doubt its there now - but nice little hardcore gym called Jeffs - quite a few competitors as well) and Also at Sands Gym in Rhyl - again not sure if its still there, but another h/c one, and then one in Wrexham which I know has shut, as teh owner moved up and now trains at Walter O'Malleys in Warrington.

Quick question as well on the training. Any reason you do Box Squats, they have always scared me a little, as I dont want to jolt my spine if I came down a bit quickly. And just wondered with your back history, if there was a reason to do them.


----------



## 3752

i have trained at Sands gym years back but it is closed now although i believe Jefs is still open, i used to train at Powerhouse but then started training at Saints, although from now on i will be training at DL fitness near Rhyl i was in sainsburys last night and the owner Dayle Long approached me to tell me about the gym, he asked if i was Paul Scarborough then invited me to train there which was really nice of him and perfect timing as i will be starting my Universe Prep in 10 days time......

i do box squats because i cannot do normal squats due to me being paralysed in 96, i use DB's instead of a Bar because my shoulder injury prevents me from getting under a bar, i find them very good


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> i have trained at Sands gym years back but it is closed now although i believe Jefs is still open, i used to train at Powerhouse but then started training at Saints, although from now on i will be training at DL fitness near Rhyl i was in sainsburys last night and the owner Dayle Long approached me to tell me about the gym, he asked if i was Paul Scarborough then invited me to train there which was really nice of him and perfect timing as i will be starting my Universe Prep in 10 days time......
> 
> i do box squats because i cannot do normal squats due to me being paralysed in 96, i use DB's instead of a Bar because my shoulder injury prevents me from getting under a bar, i find them very good


I think there are a couple of the strongmen from here (SiOvRhyl and Rick89) that train at Dayles.

Nice take on the box squats, BTW.


----------



## RACK

I love box squats as my back kills if I go below parallel. Might try it with DB's next time to see the difference between those and a bar


----------



## LitLift

Paul,

You've used a lot of prew supps, which one you liked best? Which one gave worst sides? Do you cycle them on and off or stay on just switch in between?

What do you think about DMAA (effectiveness, long term sides)?


----------



## DiggyV

LitLift said:


> Paul,
> 
> You've used a lot of prew supps, which one you liked best? Which one gave worst sides? Do you cycle them on and off or stay on just switch in between?
> 
> What do you think about DMAA (effectiveness, long term sides)?


Sorry to butt in Paul, but LL have a look at this article I wrote on DMAA.

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

All Alpha Agonist stims are going to need to be cycled as effectiveness diminishes with time. DMAA seems to downregulate faster than things like Ephedrine, Yohimbine or Rauwolscine. I would say 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, would be best with this. If being used exclusively as a pre-work out, as long as there is equal time off as on then should be OK to use maybe 3 times a week. Dont use too late in the evening though as it can affect sleep patterns, it screws mine.


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> I love box squats as my back kills if I go below parallel. Might try it with DB's next time to see the difference between those and a bar


I have to do them with DB John as my damaged shoulder prevents me from getting under a bar, hope you are good? Liking the new pic in your avi......



LitLift said:


> Paul,
> 
> You've used a lot of prew supps, which one you liked best? Which one gave worst sides? Do you cycle them on and off or stay on just switch in between?
> 
> What do you think about DMAA (effectiveness, long term sides)?


hi mate, the best in my opinion is DS Craze it gives me a boost and not a big crash which is important for me as I am sensitive to preWO supps....

So had a great week off last week taking my family to Centre Parc's (http://www.centerparcs.co.uk/index.jsp) lots of fresh air and family time, I was back Friday and after a week off from the gym which I needed I did a short shoulder and arm workout yesterday.

Prep starts tomorrow for the NABBA Universe in 13 weeks time, I am currently sitting at 219lbs feeling very full and still lean (full abs and vascularity showing) the increase over the last week (9lbs) has mainly been from my cycle kicking in as I started it 2 weeks ago.

I will be again working with Skip through this prep, me and Skip work very well together and my aim for this prep is to be tighter and more shredded than the British where I was 195lbs the morning of the show. I received the instructions from Skip yesterday and there is no change to the diet I have been on (I have been eating a precomp diet but with more calories) no change to the 5 x 30 min cardio I am doing per week at the moment the only change is to fat burning meds....

This should give me a good start as I have done no cardio for the last week and because I have been on holiday with my family I have eaten what I wanted although no where near the amount of cals I would be eating normally......

So there it is the plan for the first week of my final prep before I retire from competitive bodybuilding..........let the hard work commence.....


----------



## matt p

All the best for the prep Paul, one last push now! really hope you achieve your goal!


----------



## 3752

cheers Matt

and so it begins.......again 

prep started yesterday nothing drastic as the food has not been lowered yet due to my current condition, i am feeling massive at the moment this is mainly because the cycle has kicked in and i have a fullness and pump pretty much all day, i am going to be using a few new supplements for this prep that i did not use for my last prep running into the Britain and the Worlds these are...

Yohimbine HCL

Taurine

NexGen multiVitamin

when prepping i can guage how effective a supplement really is as everything else is so structured, i am uing the Taurine as a fat burner after reading some posative studies on the subject (http://suppversity.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/taurine-another-overlooked-fat-loss.html)

this week is 6 working sets per bodypart...

Last nights session was Chest and Back....

Chest:

Incline DB press 2 working sets (PB for this year 126lbs for 8)

Seated ISO press (matched my prevouise PB for this year 300lbs for 8)

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

ISO Pulldowns 3 working sets

Seated close grip row 2 working sets

Cable pullovers 1 working set.

finished the session with cardio....

diet as i mentioned has not changed the Macro is split is as follows..

Training days - Protein 350g, Carbs 330g, Fats 72g

Non Training days - Protein 350g, Carbs 210g, Fats 120g

i am also using Ronnie Colemans new protein for some of my liquid meals at the moment to try it out, it is very nice and with 29g of protein per scoop packs a real puch.....

non training day today so just cardio....


----------



## DiggyV

Nice article on Taurine mate - will look at this some more... 

You going to be cycling the Yohimbine, 2 weeks on/off?


----------



## 3752

not sure mate it all depends on how Skip wants me to use it......

i am also going to be giving dexaprine a try i am going to cycle this with Shredded Bull by Anabolic design


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> not sure mate it all depends on how Skip wants me to use it......
> 
> i am also going to be giving dexaprine a try i am going to cycle this with Shredded Bull by Anabolic design


OK mate - of course.

On the dex, watch out for the appetite suppressant sides, really hit my appetite hard - which was good for me, but could be a nightmare for you.

Here's a Yoh article I wrote, which includes a little on the Alpha receptor downregulation, which affects it effectiveness:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

and a Dex review! :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html


----------



## 3752

i traveled to Heathrow today until Friday although away from home it did give me the opportunity to train at Castle Gym in Windsor one of the best places to train legs in my opinion.

bit of a hectic day with travelling and meetings problem with days like this it messes with my meal timings so unfortunately i missed a meal, although not a big issue i still do not like to miss any meals when prepping...

Training tonight was Legs:

Quads:

Leg extension 4 sets 20 reps warm up

Leg press 6 sets of 15 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls 3 working sets

Glute/Hamstring raise - 4 working sets http://www.verticaljumping.com/glute_ham_raise.html

Calf:

Standing calf raise 4 working sets

Seated calf raise 3 working sets

the hamstring raise is a really killer they have the exact piece of equipment at castles, normally i use a cable pull down this was much harder and i expect pain tomorrow


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> i traveled to Heathrow today until Friday although away from home it did give me the opportunity to train at Castle Gym in Windsor one of the best places to train legs in my opinion.
> 
> bit of a hectic day with travelling and meetings problem with days like this it messes with my meal timings so unfortunately i missed a meal, although not a big issue i still do not like to miss any meals when prepping...
> 
> Training tonight was Legs:
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Leg extension 4 sets 20 reps warm up
> 
> Leg press 6 sets of 15 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets
> 
> Leg extensions 4 working sets
> 
> Hamstrings:
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 working sets
> 
> *Glute/Hamstring raise - 4 working sets **http://www.verticaljumping.com/glute_ham_raise.html*
> 
> Calf:
> 
> Standing calf raise 4 working sets
> 
> Seated calf raise 3 working sets
> 
> the hamstring raise is a really killer they have the exact piece of equipment at castles, normally i use a cable pull down this was much harder and i expect pain tomorrow


So that's what that bloody equipment that sits unused at Muscleworks is for . :lol:

Will be giving them a go, now I am actually training legs again!


----------



## 3752

trained at Pro Gym on Friday after returning home from Heathrow had a very good session on shoulders and arms....

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 working sets @17.5kg DB's

EZ Bar press (palms facing inwards) 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets

Reverse cable x overs for rear delts 4 working sets

Arms:

DB curl 3 working sets

Preacher curl 3 working sets

Tricep pressdowns 3 working sets

underhand pressdowns 3 working sets

my first week completed and weigh in day was Sunday, my starting weight was 220lbs Sunday i weighed 215lbs the drop was to be expected and i expect similar this week as the water drops that i have accumulated over the 6 weeks from the Worlds....

no changes to the plan this week due to the weight loss.....

i am working from home this week so both food and training will be better as i will have hot food to eat and be training at my normal gym with a training partner....


----------



## Irish Beast

Pscarb said:


> trained at Pro Gym on Friday after returning home from Heathrow had a very good session on shoulders and arms....
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> *DB side raise 3 working sets @17.5kg DB's*
> 
> EZ Bar press (palms facing inwards) 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets
> 
> Reverse cable x overs for rear delts 4 working sets
> 
> Arms:
> 
> DB curl 3 working sets
> 
> Preacher curl 3 working sets
> 
> Tricep pressdowns 3 working sets
> 
> underhand pressdowns 3 working sets
> 
> my first week completed and weigh in day was Sunday, my starting weight was 220lbs Sunday i weighed 215lbs the drop was to be expected and i expect similar this week as the water drops that i have accumulated over the 6 weeks from the Worlds....
> 
> no changes to the plan this week due to the weight loss.....
> 
> i am working from home this week so both food and training will be better as i will have hot food to eat and be training at my normal gym with a training partner....


How many reps would you typically do on that?


----------



## 3752

i did 10, 10, 8 on friday....but my rep range is always between 8-12 i find this works best for me...


----------



## Irish Beast

How do you position your body when doing them?

Are you just sat on the edge of the bench or face down flat with the bench at an incline?


----------



## 3752

Irish Beast said:


> How do you position your body when doing them?
> 
> Are you just sat on the edge of the bench or face down flat with the bench at an incline?


these are side raises mate so either on the edge of a bench or standing they are not bent over raise for rear delts?


----------



## Irish Beast

Pscarb said:


> these are side raises mate so either on the edge of a bench or standing they are not bent over raise for rear delts?


i completely misread the first post! Thanks for clarifying though!


----------



## 3752

sorry guys for not updating the journal this week been shattered as baby Joe has decided not to sleep at night

as i mentioned before this week i have been working from home so this has enabled me to train at my normal gym in Plymouth which was great as i also had chance to train with a good freind which helps alot.....

so mondays session was Chest and Back....

Chest:

Seated ISO press 3 working sets

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

Seated one arm row 3 working sets

Rack Pulls 3 working sets

Chins 2 working sets

finished with Abs and cardio.....

Wednesday was Legs:

Warm up on leg extensions

DB box squats 3 working sets

Leg press Pscarb style

2 sets of heavy leg Extensions

DB stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 wotking sets

GHR with broom handle 4 working sets (first time i have done these with the broom handle and god they hurt )

Standing calf raise 6 working sets of 20

finished with Abs and cardio.....

Tonight's session was Shoulders and Arms:

Shoulders:

DB side raise 4 working sets

Palms facing in shoulder press Pscarb style

Cable rear delt pulls 4 working sets

Arms:

EZ curl 3 working sets

Seated Preacher curls 3 working sets

DB hammer curls

Triceps:

Dip machine 3 working sets

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Underhand pressdowns 2 working sets

finished with Abs and cardio.....

there was no changes last week diet wise but i am feeling the pinch start to happen now, workouts are a little more draining, will see if the diet drops this weekend whihc i am expecting it to although weigh in on Sunday will dictate this.

i have bought a domain name for a new venture which will be a Blog/site to document not only my prep for the Universe but other aspects of my training/diet etc......i am hoping it will be up and running in the next few weeks....


----------



## bail

Just wondering if you find the current split you are doing now more effective than the push/pull/legs routine (if it wasn't fr your shoulder injury that is)?


----------



## 3752

yes mate i find it very effective i cannot truly compare as i cannot hit shoulders as hard as i did on the push/pull/legs routine i used to do, although i have been doing this routine for a while now and i definitely gained


----------



## dtlv

Is a split I like too... seem to get on well with antagonistic pairings - chest & back together, bis & tris together, quads & hams together... seems to work better than a ppl for me.


----------



## Milky

Just keeping my eye on you,

Your not giving me hell and having it easy !

Well in Boss, a true grafter.


----------



## 3752

Dtlv74 said:


> Is a split I like too... seem to get on well with antagonistic pairings - chest & back together, bis & tris together, quads & hams together... seems to work better than a ppl for me.


yes mate it does seem to suit better plus if my shoulder gets worse i can drop a shoulder and arms routine for chest and back and still get the rest i need



Milky said:


> Just keeping my eye on you,
> 
> Your not giving me hell and having it easy !
> 
> Well in Boss, a true grafter.


i certainly practice what i preach buddy....whens your holiday?


----------



## 3752

Dtlv74 said:


> Is a split I like too... seem to get on well with antagonistic pairings - chest & back together, bis & tris together, quads & hams together... seems to work better than a ppl for me.


yes mate it does seem to suit better plus if my shoulder gets worse i can drop a shoulder and arms routine for chest and back and still get the rest i need



Milky said:


> Just keeping my eye on you,
> 
> Your not giving me hell and having it easy !
> 
> Well in Boss, a true grafter.


i certainly practice what i preach buddy....whens your holiday?


----------



## 3752

Monday I travelled to Heathrow for meetings so took the opportunity to stop off on the way and train at my best mates gym Ministry of Fitness in Bristol, had a great session Tom has some great pieces of equipment for both chest and back.

Chest:

Seated chest fly warmup

High incline chest press 4 working sets

Seated flat press 4 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

Seated ISO row 3 working sets

Underhand ISO pull down 3 working sets

Rack pulls 3 working sets (PB @ 160kg)

Straight arm pullover 1 working set

Once I finished I travelled onto Heathrow and completed 30min cardio.......

I travelled back home today so trained at Pro Gym tonight, tonight was legs and god did I smash them......

Quads:

Leg extension warm up

Leg press Pscarb style

Box squats with DB's 3 working sets

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Hamstrings:

BB stiff leg deads 4 working sets

GHR 4 working sets






Calfs:

Seated raise 4 working sets

Leg press toe raise 4 working sets.






Finished off with cardio....

Feeling good at just over 10 weeks out, in the hotel they had a full length mirror in my room so got the chance to do some posing practice and was happy with what I saw.....


----------



## MURPHYZ

just read through all of this, fcuking awesome m8, will be following here on out.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> now that the prep has ended for 7 weeks i decided to use a supplement rebound stack so i can have a break from the gear for a while before hitting it again for the NABBA Universe, the stack will consist of 4 supplements these are
> 
> Anabolic Designs Tauro Test
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Anabolic-Designs-Tauro-Test.html
> 
> Anabolic Design Bullk
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/anabolic-designs-bullk-60-caps/
> 
> Muscle Pharm ReCon
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-re-con/
> 
> Muscle Pharm Creatine:
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/musclepharm-creatine-300g/
> 
> my starting weight this morning was 204lbs so will see how this stack compares to a gear stack( i know it wont add as much weight but after 6 months on gear a break is needed and if this stack can give me relative gains i will be very happy.


Hi paul Im thinking of using thios rebound stack also at the end of my cycle, Im not sure how the Anabolic desighns Bulk works though and ive lost a good ammount of body fat and dont want to put any bad weight on.


----------



## 3752

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi paul Im thinking of using thios rebound stack also at the end of my cycle, Im not sure how the Anabolic desighns Bulk works though and ive lost a good ammount of body fat and dont want to put any bad weight on.


it is not a bulking supplement as you may think mate it is a test booster using Bulbine Natelensis, i have to admit i did love this stack.


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it does seem to suit better plus if my shoulder gets worse i can drop a shoulder and arms routine for chest and back and still get the rest i need
> 
> i certainly practice what i preach buddy....whens your holiday?


Monday mate then its us Vs the Dutch Scot brigade !!


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Monday mate then its us Vs the Dutch Scot brigade !!


  how will we cope


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> it is not a bulking supplement as you may think mate it is a test booster using Bulbine Natelensis, i have to admit i did love this stack.


Thanks paul Ill give it a try, Ill have the tauro test, bulk and pharm creatine, Ill probably stick to my carnivor pwo though as I like that and it has a good ammount of bcaas and creatine in.

Was just worried if the bulk effected insulin sensitivity as its taken me a while to de sensatise myself.

Thanks for the reply and keep up the good work with your prep.


----------



## 3752

another day dieting has been completed and i find myself wanting the carbs to be dropped......WHAT you say!!!! i seem to respond and function better on slightly less carbs so i will be making this request to Skip this weekend.....

trained late tonight as i had my little sis down from up north because of this i trained on my own in my old gym which is just around the corner from my house.

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

Machine shoulder press 3 working sets

Reverse cable x overs for rear delts 3 working sets

single arm cable side raise 1 set to failure using drop sets.....

Arms:

Biceps:

DB single arm curl 3 working sets

Seated preacher curl 3 working sets

DB Hammer curls 2 working sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Partial kickbacks 2 working sets

i had a huge pump so thought i would take a pic........

3 weeks down now 10 to go hope to make some changes this weekend to really get things rolling.....


----------



## mikemull

Those gluteham raises look brutal! Awesome! How much cardio you doing per day ATM?


----------



## The Project

Short fcuker anit you! good luck


----------



## dtlv

Nice pics, triceps popping out everywhere


----------



## CJ

Looking good Paul...

Clearly photo shopped though


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> Those gluteham raises look brutal! Awesome! How much cardio you doing per day ATM?


at the moment 30min 5 x week this will raise in the next few weeks though



The Project said:


> Short fcuker anit you! good luck


Yep and happy to be one 



CJ said:


> Looking good Paul...
> 
> Clearly photo shopped though


yea i put an extra inch on my legs....


----------



## RACK

Tri's looking massive mate


----------



## 3752

cheers John they have certainly grown over the last 12 months......

update time, i am shattered when i get back from the gym and i need to get showered and eat so i can take over from the wife with Joe so don't have time to update straight after the gym.

had a great weekend as my little sis came down from Yorkshire to visit not seen her for some time so great to catch up....

weigh in was on Sunday and i had gained 3lbs in the last week which was strange but pictures showed that i am leaner so all happy, because of this there was no changes to diet or cardio from Skip.

Monday night was Chest and Back as it was the 4th week of the training cycle it means 12 working sets per body-part, certainly a taxing week for training.

Chest:

Incline DB press 4 working sets

- 40kg DB

- 50kg DB

- 50kg DB

- 40kg DB

Seated ISO flat press 4 working sets

- 80kg

- 80kg

- 120kg

- 120kg

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

ISO pulldowns 4 working sets

- 80kg

- 80kg

- 100kg

- 120kg

1 Arm machine row 4 working sets

all sets done with 90kg

Straight arm pullovers (cable) 2 working sets

cardio was completed in the morning at home on the treadmill

i was looking through some pictures last night comparing the pictures from the 10 week out mark at the NABBA Universe 2010 prep to the ones at the same time frame for this prep, i am leaner which is good but the biggest difference was the amount of muscle i have put on especially in the back and hamstrings.......very confident that i will be at my all time best for this years show


----------



## 3752

Thursday morning so that can only mean one thing, last night was leg day.....for the first time i actually thought i was going to be sick after the very first exercise.....i said to my current training partner we would try a new thing with Box squats, i told him at the end to hit me next time i have a bright idea 

Quads:

Box Squats 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set with 30kg DB's (could hardly breath after this)

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set with 6 plates

Partial leg extensions 3 working sets

Hamstrings:

DB stiff leg deads 4 working sets

GHR with broom 4 working sets

Seated hamstring curl 4 working sets

Calf's

Standing calf raise 6 sets

Leg press toe raise 4 sets

workout was completed with 30min cardio


----------



## MURPHYZ

Pscarb said:


> Thursday morning so that can only mean one thing, last night was leg day.....for the first time i actually thought i was going to be sick after the very first exercise.....i said to my current training partner we would try a new thing with Box squats, i told him at the end to hit me next time i have a bright idea
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Box Squats 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set with 30kg DB's (could hardly breath after this)
> 
> Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between each set with 6 plates
> 
> Partial leg extensions 3 working sets
> 
> Hamstrings:
> 
> DB stiff leg deads 4 working sets
> 
> GHR with broom 4 working sets
> 
> Seated hamstring curl 4 working sets
> 
> Calf's
> 
> Standing calf raise 6 sets
> 
> Leg press toe raise 4 sets
> 
> workout was completed with 30min cardio


My inside's would be outside if I tried that.


----------



## RACK

I still remember the feeling of leg press pscarb style!!!!


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> I still remember the feeling of leg press pscarb style!!!!


adding Box squats Pscarb style is a whole other thing mate.....fukcing stupid idea


----------



## RACK

I bet it's one of those things where after you think "What the actual fook?!?!" haha


----------



## CJ

Pscarb said:


> adding Box squats Pscarb style is a whole other thing mate.....fukcing stupid idea


Just as bad as my std squat, pscarb style idea


----------



## 3752

last night was Shoulders and Arms i was thinking about doing another Back/Chest session due to my shoulder injury being pretty bad this last week but it calmed down so Shoulders and Arms it was........

*Shoulders:*

Seated DB side raise 4 working sets

Seated DB press 4 working sets

i could only use the 22.5kg DB's on this due to injury

Face Pulls 4 working sets

*Biceps:*

DB curl 4 working sets

Seated preacher curl 4 working sets

Hammer Curls 2 working sets






*Triceps:*

Pressdowns 4 working sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 4 working sets

Dip machine 4 working sets

then 30 min cardio and Abs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> last night was Shoulders and Arms i was thinking about doing another Back/Chest session due to my shoulder injury being pretty bad this last week but it calmed down so Shoulders and Arms it was........
> 
> *Shoulders:*
> 
> Seated DB side raise 4 working sets
> 
> Seated DB press 4 working sets
> 
> i could only use the 22.5kg DB's on this due to injury
> 
> Face Pulls 4 working sets
> 
> *Biceps:*
> 
> DB curl 4 working sets
> 
> Seated preacher curl 4 working sets
> 
> Hammer Curls 2 working sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Triceps:*
> 
> Pressdowns 4 working sets
> 
> Underhand grip pressdowns 4 working sets
> 
> Dip machine 4 working sets
> 
> then 30 min cardio and Abs


Paul would you start the tauro test and bullk after a pct or at the start of a pct?


----------



## 3752

at the start mate this is what i did


----------



## Big JMJ

Pscarb said:


> at the start mate this is what i did


 What's happened to the updates this week?

Everything ok?


----------



## 3752

Big JMJ said:


> What's happened to the updates this week?
> 
> Everything ok?


everything is cool mate just been shattered this week will update the journal tomorrow, you ok?


----------



## Big JMJ

Same as you pal. Guess its down to being a family man and dieting


----------



## 3752

Sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls i travelled over 900miles last week and was shattered from the prep and work....

Monday morning i got to train at Universal fitness in Cardiff a great gym with some amazing Hammer Strength pieces of kit, i trained with my sponsor Marc Robinson from Cardiff Sports we trained Chest.

this was the session:

Flat Hammer fly 3 working sets

Incline Hammer press 3 working sets

Decline Hammer press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets i had this video taken when doing my working sets [youtube id=





" width="600" height="350]

I traveled up to North Wales and training in a new gym in Rhyl called DL Fitness for Tuesdays session...

the session was Shoulders and Arms:

*Shoulders:*

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

DB front raise 3 working sets

Rear delt machine 3 working sets

BB Front press 3 working sets

*Biceps:*

DB curls 3 working sets

EZ curl 3 working sets

DB Hammer curls 2 working sets

*Triceps:*

V bar pressdown 3 working sets

Straight bar pressdown 3 working sets

Heavy partial kickbacks 3 working sets

i finished the session off with cardio on the X trainer.

Wednesday saw me travelling over to Manchester for an appointment at the Trafford center this gave me the opportunity to train at Olympic Gym in Eccles home of IFBB Pro Paul George.

I trained with Carl Jolley the NABBA first timers Mr Britain 2012 carl is a great guy and this was the first time we had met, the session was good we decided to train Back we managed to film a few sets as well...

*Back:*

Wide grip pulldown 3 working sets

Underhand machine pulldown 3 working sets

Rack Pulls 3 working sets

Close grip pulldowns 3 working sets

Straight arm cable pulls 2 working sets

i got speaking to the owners of the gym Paul and Tania and we discussed doing Glute Ham raises (GHR) and banded hyper extensions so i can use both to improve my physique for the Universe.

Here is the video

Glute Ham Raise

as you can see that niether where very easy to do lol and i did hurt the next day.

i drove back home to Plymouth the next day and took that evening off training but still had to complete my daily cardio commitment which at the moment is 1 x 30min on a training day and 2 x 30min on a non training day.

Friday was the dreaded Leg day, i have decided to train Hamstrings first in my sessions so to improve them and bring them up to the development i have in my quads.

my hams where still a little sore from the GHR's on Wednesday so i made sure i warmed up thoroughly before i started training.

*Hamstrings:*

GHR 4 working sets

DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 working sets

*Quads:*

Leg extensions 4 working sets

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets

*Calf's:*

Standing calf raise 4 working sets

Seated calf raise 4 working sets

i had family down over the weekend so had a relaxing one nothing to strenuous apart from cardio.....


----------



## loganator

Cheers for the mention Paul , It was great to meet you and i thoutoughly enjoyed our session and met some other really nice people there too :-D


----------



## 3752

no problem mate......

in my last update i did not really give an idea how the prep is going, i have been prepping/dieting now since the start of January so i am feeling it now as dieting for a show takes a lot out of the body.

i am sitting at 208lbs at the moment and i can see changes every few days, i am no where near where i want to be come show day but i have just over 6 weeks to dial it in for the show both me and my coach Skip are confident i will step onstage at the 2012 NABBA Universe in my very best condition to date.

i feel the pinch of dieting more of late which for me is a indication things are starting to happen in a way they should.....

i have altered my training back to a routine that allows me to rest my shoulders more so i am back to the routine Skip sorted for me which is...

Workout 1

Back/chest/traps

Workout 2

Calves/quads/hams/abs

Workout 3

Chest/Back/lowerback

Workout 4

Delts, tris, bis

Your workout sequence will look like this:

M - workout 1

W - workout 2

F - workout 3

M - workout 4

W - workout 2

F - workout 1

M - workout 3

W - workout 2

F - workout 4

REPEAT the cycle

The Progressive Volume approach looks like this:

The cycle takes 3 weeks to complete so you will plan to blast your training for 6 weeks so that you get 2 full cycles and then take a cruise or deload week where you rest the entire week from weight training to maximize recovery.

Week 1 and 2 - Start with 2 working sets per exercise.

Week 3 and 4 - Start with 3 working sets per exercise.

Week 5 and 6 - Start with 4 working sets per exercise.

Reps on all weeks are 8-12 for upper body and 10-15 for lower body

i used this routine at the beginning of the year and it worked very well, i switched back to the normal 3 day split (push/pull/legs) as i thought my shoulders where ready.....i was wrong

the basic idea behind this system Skip wrote is so that you are not over training the Shoulders/Arms.....

So Mondays training was Back/Chest i don't train traps due to a extremely tense neck muscle that causes me migraines if i train traps...

*Back:*

Chins 2 working sets

Seated 1 Arm row 2 working sets

Seated Row 2 working sets

Cable Pullovers 2 working sets

*Chest:*

Incline Smith Press 2 working sets

Seated ISO press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

completed the session with 30min cardio on the X trainer......

diet this week has been on point a typical day would look like this

Meal 1 - P/F Whey Isolate/Nuts

Meal 2 - P/C Wholemeal basmati rice/Chicken breast

Meal 3 - P/C Wholemeal basmati rice/Chicken breast

Meal 4 - P/C Medium Jacket spud/Chicken Breast

Meal 5 - P/C Cereal/Whey Isolate

Meal 6 - P/F 100% Chicken breast burgers/Whole eggs/veg

this is a training day diet it alters to 3 P/C meals and 3 P/F meals on non training days.....

i have started to use USP Labs Jack3d Micro and so far after 2 sessions i like it a lot as it gives me the focus and push to get through my workout and cardio but does not give me a crash feeling as it wears off......

i have also switched my Pre and Intra Workout BCAA's powder from Humapro to Strive from Omega i will report back to how i find this new product....


----------



## 3752

So Legs day was Wednesday and what a session it was i think my hamstrings and glutes have only just stopped hurting....

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Stiff Leg Deads 2 working sets

GHR off bench 3 working sets

Quads:

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Weighted walking lunges 3 working sets

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 4 working sets

doing hamstrings first has really increased the intensity of my quad workouts.

Last night (Friday) was Chest, Back, Rear Delts.

Chest:

Incline Smith Press 2 working sets

Seated Press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

ISO Machine pulldown 2 working sets

1 Arm row 2 working sets

Seated Close grip row 2 working sets

Rack Pulls 2 working sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets

diet has been spot on this week apart from Thursday and Friday where i have missed a meal due to not feeling 100% nothing to bad just did not feel hungry....

as many of you might know i am not one for posting up pictures through my prep but thought seeing as this is my last prep i would from now on as i can through the weeks, this pic was taken last night just over 6 weeks to run....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Pscarb said:


> So Legs day was Wednesday and what a session it was i think my hamstrings and glutes have only just stopped hurting....
> 
> Hamstrings:
> 
> Seated leg curl 3 working sets
> 
> Stiff Leg Deads 2 working sets
> 
> GHR off bench 3 working sets
> 
> Quads:
> 
> Leg press Pscarb style
> 
> Leg extensions 3 working sets
> 
> Weighted walking lunges 3 working sets
> 
> Calf's:
> 
> Standing calf raise 4 working sets
> 
> doing hamstrings first has really increased the intensity of my quad workouts.
> 
> Last night (Friday) was Chest, Back, Rear Delts.
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Incline Smith Press 2 working sets
> 
> Seated Press 2 working sets
> 
> Cable X Overs 2 working sets
> 
> Back:
> 
> ISO Machine pulldown 2 working sets
> 
> 1 Arm row 2 working sets
> 
> Seated Close grip row 2 working sets
> 
> Rack Pulls 2 working sets
> 
> Rear Delts:
> 
> Reverse cable x overs 4 working sets
> 
> diet has been spot on this week apart from Thursday and Friday where i have missed a meal due to not feeling 100% nothing to bad just did not feel hungry....
> 
> as many of you might know i am not one for posting up pictures through my prep but thought seeing as this is my last prep i would from now on as i can through the weeks, this pic was taken last night just over 6 weeks to run....


Looking on the money there Paul, delts popping out.

When you said you missed a meal from not been hungry was you struggling to digest your last meal?

I get this quite alot and never know wether to force the meal down, skip it or have a shake ect, Ive started taking probiotics and polliquins beyond greens supplement too to see if that helps "It has a little"


----------



## 3752

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Looking on the money there Paul, delts popping out.
> 
> When you said you missed a meal from not been hungry was you struggling to digest your last meal?
> 
> I get this quite alot and never know wether to force the meal down, skip it or have a shake ect, Ive started taking probiotics and polliquins beyond greens supplement too to see if that helps "It has a little"


cheers mate, no i was a little unwell nothing major i think i have a head cold (sore throat, sniffly nose etc) which has effected my appetite a little the downside being this close to the show this has effected my energy levels cardio last night was hell....


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing in the last pic Paul. Great aethetically pleasing physique.


----------



## 3752

thanks mate.

so the weekend was a good one, plenty of time with the family plus i dropped 5lbs last week so both me and skip is happy although i am sure he gets nervous when i drop so much in a week when nothing has changed, so sunday morning down to 204lbs i reckon another 12lbs to drop in the next 5-6 weeks and i will be at my all time best.

i had one of my guys competing at the Leeds show yesterday @CJ did awesome in his very first show and at the hardest qualifier to date(as told to me by one of the judges on the day) he got 3rd in a very challenging lineup.

trained Arms and Shoulders tonight this was my session:

Biceps:

DB 1 arm curl 3 working sets

Preacher curls 3 working sets

Cable curls 3 working sets

Triceps:

Skull crushers 3 working sets

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead press 3 working sets (first time i have been able to do these for many months)

Bent over laterals 3 working sets

DB seated side raise 3 working sets i took a video of my last set....https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151085503847675&saved

completed the session with 30min cardio.

tomorrow i am back on the road on my travels to North Wales until Thursday so will be training hopefully at DL fitness in Rhyl for legs on Wednesday night.....


----------



## 3752

So we are at the 5 week out mark and my condition is improving daily although this last week there was no drop in weight, this can be frustrating when in prep mode but over the years i have learnt to look more for improvements in the mirror the weigh in each week is more to track the weight.

The weekend was a relaxing one as much as it can be when you have been dieting for a total of 40 weeks so far this year, Monday was Chest and Back day it was a good session but i have strained a muscle in my neck which is causing me some greif this week

Mondays sessions:

Chest:

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

Back:

ISO pull downs 3 working sets

Seated Row 3 working sets

Rack Pulls 3 working sets (PB for this prep 145kg)

Wide grip pulldowns 3 working sets

completed with 45min cardio on treadmill

i weighed 205lbs on sunday morning pre-refeed because of this and that i am cycling off clen both my calories have been dropped and the cardio has been raised, this has all ready impacted on my energy levels as the total drop in daily calories from Carbs and Fats is approx 500cals per day.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

Superb journal, I am not on the boards much but when I do visit I like to check in on this - coming along very nicely, looking forward to seeing what you bring in 5 weeks time.

- - - Updated - - -

Superb journal, I am not on the boards much but when I do visit I like to check in on this - coming along very nicely, looking forward to seeing what you bring in 5 weeks time.


----------



## 3752

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Superb journal, I am not on the boards much but when I do visit I like to check in on this - coming along very nicely, looking forward to seeing what you bring in 5 weeks time.


Thanks mate


----------



## loganator

Exellent journal Paul thanks for detailing everything for us to read, sounds and looks like your gonna be bang on the money ......keep going mate 40 weeks is a long time but your goal is in site !

Its hard work looking at scales when dieting isnt it mate ?......A bit of fluctuation here and there due to water etc can play havoc on the brain , better to look in the mirror sometimes and let others worry about your weight for you ;p

You got my total respect here paul 40 weeks is a big diet , i was going a bit warped after 19 weeks this year .....

Anyways keep it up and good luck with the rest of your prep and the Uni , me and Dawn will be there mate you will defo hear us she will prob bring an air horn again !....


----------



## 3752

cheers buddy thanks for the support...

This week has been tough the changes made on Monday have hit me hard especially with strength but i do like feeling this way to a degree....

Wednesdays session was legs as usual and as usual i started the session with Hamstrings as i want to prioritize these for the time being.

Hamstrings:

GHR onto a swiss ball 3 working sets

Seated leg curl 3 working sets

Walking weighted lunges 3 sets of 10 strides per leg

Quads:

Leg extensions 3 working sets

Leg Press 4 x 20 reps

Partial heavy leg extensions 3 working sets

Calf's:

Standing raise 6 x 15 reps

finished the session with 45min on the treadmill

Last night (Friday) was Shoulders and Arms a workout i look forward to for some reason of late....

Biceps:

Cable curls 3 working sets

Preacher curls 3 working sets

Bicep pullups 3 working sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Seated EZ bar overhead extension 3 working sets

Overhead cable rope extension 3 working sets

Shoulders:

Standing dead press 3 working sets

Front disk raise twist and turn 3 working sets

Seated DB side raise 3 working sets

completed with 45min cardio

i stripped down in the gym last night to have a look and to show @CJ how i was coming along here are a cpl of pics from last night.


----------



## flinty90

looking great Paul really learnt a lot from you this last few months (probably unkowingly to yourself) but some of your vids have really given me and some guys in our gym that i have taken them through it some really good session etc..

thanks for taking the time out to answer all questions

its actually good to see you smiling in your pics lol.. and as well as doing this yourself your work on CJ was amazing..

you should be fcukin proud mate as im sure you are.. i hope you really finish this career off with a bang before you connect with your new endeveour

Chin up and keep on driving mate !!!


----------



## Milky

Paul that back shot is unreal mate !


----------



## onthebuild

Cant believe Ive never seen this. Just looked through the last page but subbing to look through later, I can see from the last page its going to have some great info in!


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:
 

> looking great Paul really learnt a lot from you this last few months (probably unkowingly to yourself) but some of your vids have really given me and some guys in our gym that i have taken them through it some really good session etc..
> 
> thanks for taking the time out to answer all questions
> 
> its actually good to see you smiling in your pics lol.. and as well as doing this yourself your work on CJ was amazing..
> 
> you should be fcukin proud mate as im sure you are.. i hope you really finish this career off with a bang before you connect with your new endeveour
> 
> Chin up and keep on driving mate !!!


cheers buddy glad you like the journal.......(I smile a lot  )



Milky said:


> Paul that back shot is unreal mate !


thanks buddy



onthebuild said:


> Cant believe Ive never seen this. Just looked through the last page but subbing to look through later, I can see from the last page its going to have some great info in!


thanks mate....


----------



## 3752

so here we are 4 weeks to the Universe my final show after 21 yrs competing, i am happy where i am at the moment knowing i have still 4 hard weeks to go i am confident that i will step on stage on the 3rd of November in Southport presenting the best physique i have ever done.

tonight was Chest, Back and lower back, i trained with a new client of mine @CJ along with my training partner Terry, this gave me the opportunity to see how Craig trained so i could adjust anything that needed to be altered.

it was a very good session my strength was up from the refeed yesterday, weigh in yesterday morning had me up 2lbs this was due to the water rebound from stopping the clen the week before so no real shock plus my condition visibly has improved.

Chest:

Seated flat ISO press 2 working sets

Incline Smith press 2 working sets

Cable X Overs 2 working sets

Back:

ISO lever pull downs 2 working sets

1 arm seated row 2 working sets

Seated cable row 2 working sets

Cable pullovers 2 working sets

Lower Back:

Hyper extensions 3 working sets

Lower back machine 2 working sets

session was completed with 45min cardio.

my diet has changed slightly with a small drop in both fats and carbs through both training and non training days.


----------



## 3752

i traveled away to Heathrow yesterday morning for meetings in the afternoon and this morning, i was due to train legs tonight but i dont like to train on the night i return home as i am in the gym a lot any way so getting a bit more family time is crucial, because i trained in a gym other than my own i did not train legs due to my back injury using different equipment can cause me issues.

so i trained Shoulders and Arms.

i trained at Sloughs new gym Maximums it is an awesome gym full to the rafters with Hammer strength kit and ran by a great guy who appreciates Bodybuilding in all forms from recreational to competing.

Arms:

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 3 working sets

Preacher curls 3 working sets

1 arm concentration curls 3 working sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 3 working sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Shoulders:

seated machine press 3 working sets

Bent over raise 3 working sets

Standing DB side raise 3 working sets

completed with 45min cardio on the treadmill and 4 sets on hanging leg raise.

today i traveled back home the unfortunate thing is that i got all mixed up with my meals so ended up not having as many carbs as i should of and nearly passed out on the treadmill tonight.

i have added some CLA into my supplement regime, i normally use this supplement in the off season but have not used it until this point (4 weeks out) it is a great supplement to increase fat burning you can read about it here CLA i expect it to give me some added fat burning especially in my all ready low bodyfat state. i use this brand Muscle Pharm CLA


----------



## 3752

Today just was not a good day


----------



## 3752

i will be posting a link to my Blog on my new site as i want to increase traffic to the site so my daily updates can be found here Team Pscarb


----------



## 3752

i apologise that i am linking to my new site guys and girls but i need to push the site as much as i can for the next few months so please be patient, todays Blog post Team Pscarb


----------



## 3752

MonstaMuscle said:


> Maximums in slough is a mates gym! How did you like it paul? Which of the brothers did you meet?


i love it mate Jerry Fox introduced it to me a few weeks back i met the owner (sorry name forgotten) but i have met all the brothers i think really nice guys they have made me very welcome every time i am in the area working.


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> i apologise that i am linking to my new site guys and girls but i need to push the site as much as i can for the next few months so please be patient, todays Blog post Team Pscarb


Been over to the new site a few time mate , looks very professional from what i have seen ....I dont know how you find time to keep up with it all but thanks for doin so its good to read some informative no bs stuff ....


----------



## 3752

MonstaMuscle said:


> Oh yeh, i know jerry very well... Jerry is a top bloke and very helpful! Hes undergoing an awesome transformation from powerlifter to bodybuilder...
> 
> Yes 3 brothers very good friends of mine.


nice one mate, yea Jerry is doing great we may be working together in the new year he is a diamond and so are the brothers....do you live in the area? if so i am down often maybe we can have a training session after my show?


----------



## 3752

i have been very busy over the last weekend so apologies for not updating the blog, Friday i returned home after a very long week away working it was great to see the family all be it briefly due to me having to go the gym in the evening, at the moment this takes around 3hrs due to travelling to the gym then cardio etc.

it was Shoulders and Arms friday night trained at my normal gym in plymouth Pro Gym with my training partners.

*Arms:*

*Biceps:*

Standing cable curl 3 working sets

Seated preacher curl 3 working sets

DB hammer curls 3 working sets

*Triceps:*

Pressdowns 3 working sets

Machine dips 3 working sets

Lying extension/press 3 working sets






*Shoulders:*

1 arm DB press 3 working sets

Standing plate front raise 3 working sets






Standing DB side raise 3 working sets






my strength is down somewhat at the moment but entering my 44th weeks dieting this year this is to be expected although i am training as heavy as i can i am not doing anything stupid in these last few weeks so to avoid injury.

i was in on saturday night on my lonesome as the wife took a long awaited and earned night out with the girls as i looked after the kids, this was nice after the week away i had just had.

weigh in on sunday morning saw my weight drop to 201lbs so that was a 4lb drop in the week, my coach Skip is very happy with where i am at with 2 weeks to run, here is a pic taken from friday night at the gym



OK so we are not into the 44th week of prep with around 11 days to run, my energy levels are low but i have a new found inner fire to spur me on through these last few weeks as i know i will be at my all time best for the Universe.

Last night was Back and Chest.....

Back:

ISO pulldowns 3 working sets

Seated row 3 working sets

Underhand pulldowns 3 working sets

Cable pullovers 3 working sets

Chest:

Incline smith press 3 working sets

Seated flat press 3 working sets

Cable X Overs 3 working sets

completed with cardio......

took this shot of me repping my new sponsor Iron Asylum UK


----------



## GolfDelta

Pscarb said:


> i have been very busy over the last weekend so apologies for not updating the blog, Friday i returned home after a very long week away working it was great to see the family all be it briefly due to me having to go the gym in the evening, at the moment this takes around 3hrs due to travelling to the gym then cardio etc.
> 
> it was Shoulders and Arms friday night trained at my normal gym in plymouth Pro Gym with my training partners.
> 
> *Arms:*
> 
> *Biceps:*
> 
> Standing cable curl 3 working sets
> 
> Seated preacher curl 3 working sets
> 
> DB hammer curls 3 working sets
> 
> *Triceps:*
> 
> Pressdowns 3 working sets
> 
> Machine dips 3 working sets
> 
> Lying extension/press 3 working sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoulders:*
> 
> 1 arm DB press 3 working sets
> 
> Standing plate front raise 3 working sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing DB side raise 3 working sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my strength is down somewhat at the moment but entering my 44th weeks dieting this year this is to be expected although i am training as heavy as i can i am not doing anything stupid in these last few weeks so to avoid injury.
> 
> i was in on saturday night on my lonesome as the wife took a long awaited and earned night out with the girls as i looked after the kids, this was nice after the week away i had just had.
> 
> weigh in on sunday morning saw my weight drop to 201lbs so that was a 4lb drop in the week, my coach Skip is very happy with where i am at with 2 weeks to run, here is a pic taken from friday night at the gym
> 
> View attachment 98356
> View attachment 98357
> 
> 
> OK so we are not into the 44th week of prep with around 11 days to run, my energy levels are low but i have a new found inner fire to spur me on through these last few weeks as i know i will be at my all time best for the Universe.
> 
> Last night was Back and Chest.....
> 
> Back:
> 
> ISO pulldowns 3 working sets
> 
> Seated row 3 working sets
> 
> Underhand pulldowns 3 working sets
> 
> Cable pullovers 3 working sets
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Incline smith press 3 working sets
> 
> Seated flat press 3 working sets
> 
> Cable X Overs 3 working sets
> 
> completed with cardio......
> 
> took this shot of me repping my new sponsor Iron Asylum UK
> 
> View attachment 98359


Paul you are smiling!You've got some determination,hats off to you,looking great,keep going.


----------



## dtlv

44 weeks dieting... and you aren't even that grumpy Paul! Super inspiring though the dedication and focus you've had this year, not sure many could match you.

Anyhow not long at all to the show now, will be interesting to see what you do for your final prep. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Had a photo shoot with Fivos today at Tom Blackmans gym Ministry of Fitness in Bristol here are a few shots from today


----------



## Milky

Paul that back shot is fu*king UNREAL mate !

Fivo's pics look great as well.

You deserve so much respect for this its un measurable.


----------



## CJ

Was a cracking day. Fivos is super talented

Love that gym.


----------



## Replicator

These black and white photos are the dogs b0ll0cks m8 ..you look fvcking awesome ..good luck in the comp


----------



## 3752

Replicator said:


> These black and white photos are the dogs b0ll0cks m8 ..you look fvcking awesome ..good luck in the comp


Thank you mate


----------



## flinty90

i tell you what Scarb there is no better picture than a black and white monster witha a fcukin anchor chain around his neck... awesome i love it bro , you look immense :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

I dont agree with wishing luck, especially when youve put this much effort to get to the condition your at.

To say you need luck might be a bit insulting!

So I guess the old 'break a leg' will have to suffice.


----------



## big silver back

Brilliant showing at the universe mate without a doubt all time best i've ever seen you!! Great catching up also your a top guy and all the best with your next series of plans, goals and ambitions :thumb: p.s. nice pics!


----------



## 3752

thank you Dean mate it was great to see you again, i had a blast with Darren he is a great guy and i can see him making some waves if he nails it like he did at the Worlds he has a lot of muscle.......i was over the moon with what i presented and my goal was top 10 going into the show so very happy in that line up i managed to achieve this......


----------



## 3752

Well that is it guys and girls after 21 yrs of competing i stepped on stage for the final time last saturday at the 2012 NABBA Mr Universe and what a blast it was, the week went well and me and my coach Skip (www.Intensemuscle.com) worked out a slightly different plan so i would not feel bloated going on stage and it worked a treat, by everyones opinion and my own this was my best showing to date, i was shredded and full i had practiced some poses like the quarter turns to make the best of my physique which i think worked very well.

it was a huge line up of 15 quality class 4 guys from all around the world, i was fortunate to be on stage with a few friends i have competed against over the years and count them as friends (Jimmy Salmon & Darren Poole) both great class 4 competitors.

it was a great atmosphere backstage between all the guys everyone helping each other to pump up and prepare for the stage with everyone shouting encouragement from the sidelines when on stage....

i knew after pre judging it was a close show i had 2 call outs and was hoping that i might have sneaked into the top 6 unfortunately it was not to be and i placed 9th but in that field of guys this was a good placing plus going into the show i had set my goal as top 10 so i achieved my goal so a good finish to a long hard but successful year on stage.

it was a great show for Team GB with us taking a lot of the classes along with the overall men's title in the form of Andy Polhill, my very good friend Linda Garside won the trained Figure Miss Universe which was awesome, this year it was Team GB to be feared not the Brazilians......

2 pics from the show in the evening:



So what's now i hear you ask? well i will still be heavily involved in NABBA being a fully qualified judge i want to judge at as many shows as i can as i feel to be a top judge (which i aim to be) you need to judge as often as possible, currently i will be judging at the NI NABBA show, NABBA West, NABBA Wales and NABBA North West next year i am hoping to be good enough to do a few classes at the NABBA Britain.

i am having a week off from the diet and training this week i will still be eating reasonably clean but with treats and the wifes lovely cooking in the evening, i will be starting the off season next week i am un decided what training system i will use but most likely be the same as i have been following this last 12 months, i will also be conducting a trail with pMGF and GHRP/GHRH peptides there is much confusion out there in the use of pMGF so i want to put a theory to the test i will of course report back on my blog to what the results will be.

i will also be trailing a few new supplements from my sponsor http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/">Cardiff Sports Nutrition</a> the first one will be with the new Creatine Freak from Pharma Freak (Sponsors of Anth Bailes) it is Creatine HCL which is touted as 10 x stronger than any other creatine plus the first creatine not to convert to creatinine a big problem for other creatines, i will report back my findings.

All there is to say now is a huige thank you to my sponsors http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/">Cardiff Sports Nutrition</a> and http://www.ironasylumuk.com/">Iron Asylum UK</a> who have supported me this year along with my lovely wife and kids.......and you guys and girls who read my column and blogs on the forums and this my new site i thank you all....


----------



## Replicator

Well Done and I wish you well with all you do in the future ......awesome !!


----------



## dtlv

Pscarb said:


> Well that is it guys and girls after 21 yrs of competing i stepped on stage for the final time last saturday at the 2012 NABBA Mr Universe and what a blast it was, the week went well and me and my coach Skip (www.Intensemuscle.com) worked out a slightly different plan so i would not feel bloated going on stage and it worked a treat, by everyones opinion and my own this was my best showing to date, i was shredded and full i had practiced some poses like the quarter turns to make the best of my physique which i think worked very well.
> 
> it was a huge line up of 15 quality class 4 guys from all around the world, i was fortunate to be on stage with a few friends i have competed against over the years and count them as friends (Jimmy Salmon & Darren Poole) both great class 4 competitors.
> 
> it was a great atmosphere backstage between all the guys everyone helping each other to pump up and prepare for the stage with everyone shouting encouragement from the sidelines when on stage....
> 
> i knew after pre judging it was a close show i had 2 call outs and was hoping that i might have sneaked into the top 6 unfortunately it was not to be and i placed 9th but in that field of guys this was a good placing plus going into the show i had set my goal as top 10 so i achieved my goal so a good finish to a long hard but successful year on stage.
> 
> it was a great show for Team GB with us taking a lot of the classes along with the overall men's title in the form of Andy Polhill, my very good friend Linda Garside won the trained Figure Miss Universe which was awesome, this year it was Team GB to be feared not the Brazilians......
> 
> 2 pics from the show in the evening:
> 
> View attachment 100206
> View attachment 100207
> 
> 
> So what's now i hear you ask? well i will still be heavily involved in NABBA being a fully qualified judge i want to judge at as many shows as i can as i feel to be a top judge (which i aim to be) you need to judge as often as possible, currently i will be judging at the NI NABBA show, NABBA West, NABBA Wales and NABBA North West next year i am hoping to be good enough to do a few classes at the NABBA Britain.
> 
> i am having a week off from the diet and training this week i will still be eating reasonably clean but with treats and the wifes lovely cooking in the evening, i will be starting the off season next week i am un decided what training system i will use but most likely be the same as i have been following this last 12 months, i will also be conducting a trail with pMGF and GHRP/GHRH peptides there is much confusion out there in the use of pMGF so i want to put a theory to the test i will of course report back on my blog to what the results will be.
> 
> i will also be trailing a few new supplements from my sponsor http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/">Cardiff Sports Nutrition</a> the first one will be with the new Creatine Freak from Pharma Freak (Sponsors of Anth Bailes) it is Creatine HCL which is touted as 10 x stronger than any other creatine plus the first creatine not to convert to creatinine a big problem for other creatines, i will report back my findings.
> 
> All there is to say now is a huige thank you to my sponsors http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/">Cardiff Sports Nutrition</a> and http://www.ironasylumuk.com/">Iron Asylum UK</a> who have supported me this year along with my lovely wife and kids.......and you guys and girls who read my column and blogs on the forums and this my new site i thank you all....


Awesome stuff, and why doesn't it surprise me that even now no longer competing you are looking to give back through judging, and trialing peptides and supp's and sharing what you find with the rest of us - and still doing the PT'ing and modding here and elsewhere of course!

Am just glad you are having a week off though - enjoy the time with your family


----------



## Milky

Enjoy your rest mate, you have earned it more than anyone.


----------



## alan_wilson

I've just read every word of this.

Brilliant

picked up a few pointers which I'm immediately going to put into practice.


----------



## standardflexer

Hi Paul,

Did you ever use L-carnitine in a contest prep?

Also what are your views on it?

Thanks


----------

